# Seguimento - Janeiro 2008



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2008 às 00:07)

Ei-lo, o primeiro tópico de 2008!
Espero que todos os membros e visitantes tenham uma excelentas entradas e que este ano vos traga tudo do melhor!!

Por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado e o vento está fraco... a temperatura deve rondar os 7ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 01:39)

Depois de ter uma temperatura mais baixa 6,6ºC a temperatura subiu mais um bocado tendo-se estancado nos *7,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 02:09)

Continuaçao de optimo Ano de 2008!!! Para alguns aproveitem o dia que a pêra doce esta a acabar que 2/3 Janeiro toca ir trabalhar/estudar.

Por agora ceu pouco nublado provocado pelos foguetes e *7,0ºC*


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 05:33)

Por Coimbra hora de ir para a Cama...
temperatura 5.9ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 05:52)

Eu cheguei agora a casa e está uma noite como há muito tempo não via. Nevoeiro cerradíssimo, o carro marca -5ºC e está tudo gelado (passeios, estradas, campos, etc). Na zona do Alto das Cantarias e em direcção a Nogueira parece-me mesmo que já nevou. Cenário fantástico, sincelo fantástico  Que bela a 1ª noite de 2008!


----------



## storm (1 Jan 2008 às 08:27)

Boas,
Desde já desejo a todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT um excelente Ano de 2008 

Hoje:
Temperatura mínima: 7.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 7.6ºC


Cumps,


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 08:30)

Tive uma minima de *5,7ºC* e o IM ainda apontou para 2ºC po Porto

Temp Actual: *8,3ºC*e ceu limpo


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 09:52)

Estou com *10,6ºC*, algum vento e ceu muito nublado por nuvens muito escuras


----------



## Weatherman (1 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

estou com 1,9ºC e a minha estação esta a dar neve
vamos ver se acontece


----------



## Renato (1 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos, e votos de um optimo 2008. Por aqui, (Mem-Martins),10h27, chove moderadamente.


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 10:37)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro com um valor de -2,0ºC.

Mínima de -2,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## iceworld (1 Jan 2008 às 12:54)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de 4.6º   já com céu muito nublado que se mantém agora com tons mais escuros 
Que venha essa enxurrada de fotos


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 13:01)

Por ca ainda nao choveu, mas o vento ja se quer mostrar e a temperatura ja subiu ate aos *14,8ºC* temperatura actual


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2008 às 13:13)

Por Coimbra ainda não chove mas as nuvens escurecem cada vez mais...
a mínima foi de 5.3ºC e agora já sigo com 11.3ºC!
Venha a Chuva!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Por aqui, registei uma mínima de 5.2ºC agora vou com 15ºC e muita nebulosidade, e claro bom ano a todos e cheguei agora da rabóia Venha a Chuva, os tornados, os furacões, as trovoadas, e muita neve no Algarve


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

Hoje registei uma maxima de *14,9ºC* (um bocado alta) 
Por agora ceu muito nublado com algum vento e *13,3ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 14:42)

Boas!

Por aqui:
Mínima foi 8.9ºC (7:15)
Máxima: 14ºC (14:33)

Dados Actuais:

Temperatura: 13.9ºC
Humidade: 81%
Pressão: 1018.9 Hpa
Wind Chill: 13.9ºC
Dew Point: 10.6ºC
Vento: Fraco E/SE
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Aqui (Cruzamento de Nogueira) já chove/neva. Parece-me chuva muito débil, mas com a temperatura negativa que está acho estranho..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 14:53)

Bgc disse:


> Aqui (Cruzamento de Nogueira) já chove/neva. Parece-me chuva muito débil, mas com a temperatura negativa que está acho estranho..



Ja neva!!! Que bom!


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 14:56)

Não me parece neve. É um chuvisco também devido ao nevoeiro, ainda...É o que me parece.


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2008 às 15:10)

Pois é, continua a chuviscar com 0ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2008 às 15:12)

Sim, por aqui é 100% água e não me parece que isto passe a neve, não há frio em altura, só em superficie. Por cima do nevoeiro a temperatura deve ser positiva. Espero estar enganado e que levemos uma surpresa. Tenho agora 0,1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 15:15)

Vamos esperar, mas agora também me parece. Aqui ao lado, em Zamora, há abertas e estão 10ºC... :s


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 15:16)

Bom! Vou dar uma viltinha pela Costa de Sintra! O mais apreciável lá deve ser o vento!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

Ah! Antes de sair refiro que são bem apreciáveis nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical por esta zona! Mais 1 hora e deve chover! Lá vou eu testar o pluviometro!


----------



## Santos (1 Jan 2008 às 15:20)

Boa tarde amigos.

Muito nublado por aqui, com o vento a aumentaar ligeiramente de intensidade.

Podem ver a webcam live em http://www.mogulus.com/tempoalerta


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 15:21)

Vamos lá ver se começa com precipitação a malta do Oeste! Aqui, é o que se quer


----------



## Santos (1 Jan 2008 às 15:42)

Bgc disse:


> Vamos lá ver se começa com precipitação a malta do Oeste! Aqui, é o que se quer


Tá quase


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 15:45)

Mantenham a malta do interior actualizada


----------



## Santos (1 Jan 2008 às 16:01)

Bgc disse:


> Mantenham a malta do interior actualizada



OK fica descansado, de momento a pressão é de 1018 hPa a descer, temperatura a descer também e de 12.3ºC, o vento tende em aumentar, e o céu está totalmente encoberto.
Podes ir seguindo pela webcam


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2008 às 16:10)

Santos disse:


> OK fica descansado, de momento a pressão é de 1018 hPa a descer, temperatura a descer também e de 12.3ºC, o vento tende em aumentar, e o céu está totalmente encoberto.
> Podes ir seguindo pela webcam



Aqui em Linda-a-Velha registo 14.6ºC, o vento está a tornar-se mais forte e o ceu está encoberto por nuvens bem escuras, ainda não chove


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

Ja chove e o vento ja se faz sentir....
TEMP ACTUAL: *12,3ºC* com tendencia a descer


----------



## Bgc (1 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

IHIHIH venha a precipitação !!!  +


----------



## Nuno (1 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

Por aqui á pouco tempo estava assim:








































14.9ºC vento moderado e ceu muito escuro 

Na 5 foto da pra ver que os barcos tao todos ancorados a oeste, oh seija a direçao do vento


----------



## PedroNGV (1 Jan 2008 às 20:57)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui começou a chover!  O IM dá neve para amanhã, mas com as temperaturas que registo e com o vento, não me parece.

Extremos do dia:

Temp mínima: -3º
Temp máxima: 8,5

Actual:
6,6º
1014hPa (com tendência de descida)
94% HR

Vamos ver como evolui!

Abraço!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2008 às 21:52)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (07h31); Agora = 10,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa. Céu parcialmente coberto, vento a aumentar mas sem precipitação.

*Bom ano de 2008.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jan 2008 às 22:10)

Olá e feliz ano novo para todos! Depois de 15 dias em Braga, estou de volta a São Miguel.

Hoje aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 12,6ºC Tmax 18ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

Boas, não tenho deixado os registos no forum porque não tenho estado em casa. Mas agora já estou, aqui vai:

*28-12-2007* *MINIMAS*: 5,7ºC / vento 0,0 km/h / hum: 51% / pressao: 1029 hPa
*MAXIMAS*: 15,6ºC / vento 10,4 km/h / hum: 93% / pressao: 1032 hPa

*29-12-2007* *MINIMAS*: 6,0ºC / vento 0,0 km/h / hum: 66% / pressao: 1030 hPa
*MÁXIMAS*: 15,3ºC / vento 3,2 km/h / hum: 95% / pressao: 1032 hPa

*30-12-2007* *MINIMAS*: 8,3ºC / vento 0,0 km/h / hum: 54% / pressao: 1027 hpa
*MÁXIMAS*: 16,1ºC / vento 5,7 km/h / hum: 96% / pressao: 1031 hpa

*31-12-2007* *MINIMAS*: 6,9ºC / vento 0,0 km/h / hum:56% / pressao: 1024 hPa
*MÁXIMAS*: 14,4ºC / vento 2,1 km/h / hum: 95% / pressao: 1027 hPa

*01-01-2008* *MINIMAS*: 5,9ºC / vento 0,0 km/h / hum: 82% / pressao: 1013 hPa
*MÁXIMAS*: 14,3ºC / vento 16,1 km/h / hum: 95% / pressao: 1023 hPa

Por agora estão 12,1ºC, o vento está nos 7,5 km/h e o wind chill nos 10,9ºC, a humidade nos 95% e a pressao nos 1014 hPa e ja não chove... À pouco choveu tanto que a minha rua inundou... em alguns sitios 15 cm de agua... até agora a precipitação acumulada é de cerca de 20mm ( o meu antigo pluviometro marcou desde ontem cerca de 75mm... deve ser por estár perto do telhado...)


----------



## Rog (1 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Boas, 
Antes de mais, bom ano a todos!
Por aqui depois de um dia de sol, esta neste momento ceu nublado.
14,2ºC
85%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jan 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia de céu encoberto com chuva.

A minima foi de 13,2ºC  ás 0h05 minutos, ás 8h30 estava 16,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 20:52)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 9,2 ºC (08h29); Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (11h38); Temperatura actual = 9,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

Antes de mais, faço votos que todos tenham tido umas Boas Festas

Temp Máx.......12.6º
Temp min........ 9.4º

Humid máx......89%
Humid min.......76%


----------



## BARROS (3 Jan 2008 às 16:43)

e aí galera ? Posto pela 1°vez em 2008. Passei 6 dias em Ilha Comprida, litoral do estado de São Paulo, onde os últimos  dias de 2007 foram de intenso calor! No dia 31, São Paulo teve 34,8° MUITO QUENTE . Na cidade onde fiquei com certeza passou dos 35°. JÁ a praia de Portugal não deve estar nada convidativa não é? Pelas notícias dos jornais tá muito frio na Europa. Romênia com -16°, neve na espanha, e frio por aí também não é?
O que vocês preferem, 35° ou 0°?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

Já viram o mapa dos distritos em alerta? Metade laranja, metade verde.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

ESTREMOZ - Hoje a temperatura andou aos altos e baixos:

10,7 ºC às 02h43
 7,6 ºC às 08h12
11,4 ºC às 13h29
 6,6 ºC às 16h31

Agora: 6,5 ºC e 1004 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 18:39)

BARROS disse:


> e aí galera ? Posto pela 1°vez em 2008. Passei 6 dias em Ilha Comprida, litoral do estado de São Paulo, onde os últimos  dias de 2007 foram de intenso calor! No dia 31, São Paulo teve 34,8° MUITO QUENTE . Na cidade onde fiquei com certeza passou dos 35°. JÁ a praia de Portugal não deve estar nada convidativa não é? Pelas notícias dos jornais tá muito frio na Europa. Romênia com -16°, neve na espanha, e frio por aí também não é?
> O que vocês preferem, 35° ou 0°?



De Inverno sem dúvida que 0º  
De Verão 35ª


----------



## Rog (3 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

Boas, 
Por aqui 13,8ºC
ceu nublado vento forte
82%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2008 às 19:03)

iceworld disse:


> De Inverno sem dúvida que 0º
> De Verão 35ª



Não teria dito melhor!!

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,3ºC
MÀXIMA: 13,9ºC (00:30)


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 19:58)

Registei a maxima e a minima tudo durante num dia

Com 12,9ºC de maxima e 7,5ºC de minima, depois subiu e ja registei 9,0ºC com ceu limpo


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Jan 2008 às 20:21)

Olá a todos:


Temp máx............12.4º
Temp min............. 8.0º

Humid máx...........89%
Humid min............71%


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2008 às 22:29)

Boas

A temperatura esta a cair a pique ja levo *6,6ºC*


----------



## storm (3 Jan 2008 às 22:46)

Boas,

Temperatura Actual: 10.2ºC

Cumps,


----------



## jose leça (3 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

Boas:
Por aqui registo 8,1ºC com chuva, com vento fraco. Ontem a coisa andou animada por aqui, aliás como no resto do país e em grande parte da Europa. Deve ser do "aquecimento global".....
Máxima de 13,3ºC e mínima de 7,4ºC,


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

a temp. estava nos +8.9ºC mas agora com a chegada da  subiu para +9.3ºC


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

A temperatura vai a pique 7.5º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

DIa de céu nublado com aguaceiros no final do dia.

Tmin 12,6ºC Tmax 20ºC 

Actual 17,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2008 às 07:30)

No dia 3 registei uma minima de *6,5ºC* registada por volta das 23h55min

Hoje, ate ao momento registo *5,2ºC* de minima e por agora ja *5,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 09:24)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado com periodos de muita chuva que rendeu 20 mm.

Tive uma mínima de 8.4ºC  agora estou com 11.8ºC.

A pressão está numa subida que sobe  1011hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jan 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,

Por aqui...nada de especial  apenas algum nevoeiro esta manhã.

Mínima de 4,2ºC

Registo às 09.00H

Temp. 8,0ºC
Humid. 84%
Pressão 1010hPa
Vento 3,9km/h NNE


Temp. actual: 8,4ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia! 

O dia de ontem (03/01/2008) foi curioso em termos de temperaturas.

Assim registei a mínima do dia ás 15h05m (*7,6ºC*), tendo sido a máxima registada precisamente uma hora antes (*11,6ºC*) 

Esta manhã registei a miníma ás 8 da manhã (*7,4ºC*), sendo que registei uma subida da temperatura durante a noite  ás 4 da manhã tinha 8,8ºC!!!

A pressão ás 8h30min situava-se nos 1010 hPa e a subir!

Abraços!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu nublado com boas abertas e sol. 

Registei uma minima de 15ºC , ás 8h30 estavam 15,9ºC

Devido ao trabalho e ao mestrado ando um pouco ausente do forum


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 13:51)

Boas, ontem tive a minima por volta das 23h40m com 8,2ºC
Esta noite tambem foi agitada com chuva e trovoada!
Hoje tive uma minima de 8,3ºC e até agora a máxima é de 15,0ºC
Agora estão 14,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

Agora por aqui um pouco mais de nuvens, mas mantem-se uma tarde bem agradavel.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2008 às 15:57)

Boas. Aqui tive uma mínima de -0,4ºC e uma máxima momentânea de 4,1ºC. Neste momento a temperatura é de 3,9ºC com nevoeiro. De manhã havia muito gelo devido à chuva que caiu antes de o céu limpar, vi-me à rasca para abrir a porta do carro... 

Penso que não vamos ter sincelo esta noite devido às nuvens que se encontram por cima do nevoeiro, e que em príncipio se vão manter durante os próximos dias. É pena porque sincelo é tão interessante quanto a neve


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jan 2008 às 16:08)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  14.6°C  (-0.2/hr)
Temperatura Aparente  13.7ºC
Diferença 24H  +1.6 °C ( 13.0ºC)
Estado do tempo :  Fresco
Humidade  41 % (-5/hr)
Pressão  1017 hpa Subir
Vento  Calmo
Direcção do Vento  NNO
Precipitação 6.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  16.3 às  13:55
Temperatura Mínima  9.6 às  05:33
Pressão Máxima  1017 hPa às  11:56
Pressão Mínima  1005 hPa às  00:00
Humidade Máxima  84% às  06:13
Humidade Mínima  37% às  13:54
Rajada Máx: 14.0 km/h (07:55)

Nascer do Sol  7:54 Por do Sol  17:27
Nascer da Lua  4:36 Por da Lua  13:59
Data de Actualização  4/1/2008 às  16:07


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2008 às 17:00)

ESTREMOZ - Hoje a temperatura andou entre os 5,1 ºC e os 10,9 ºC; agora: 9,3 ºC e 1018 hPa (enorme subida de pressão; ontem estava nos 1004 hPa).

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 17:28)

O nevoeiro está a desaparecer e a temperatura a subir. Mais um dia em que a máxima se regista depois do pôr-do-sol. 

3,9ºC por agora e máxima até ao momento.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

Hoje acabei de ter de maxima *14,0ºC *com nevoeiro quando foi atingido a maxima

Por agora conto com *10,4ºC*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Por cá 10,1º com 1015 hPa, céu muito nublado e vento de NO.Aqui fica uma foto deste fim de tarde:


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2008 às 19:50)

Boas, como já foi dito a temperatura começou a subir com o desaparecimento do nevoeiro que durante o dia não deixou as temperaturas irem além dos 3,5ºC.
Neste momento 5,3ºC.


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 20:00)

boas por aki 5.8ºc com 83% 

ps: estação alojada noutro dominio


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Jan 2008 às 21:21)

*Olá a todos:*

Temp máx............11.3º
Temp min.............6.4º

Humid máx...........86%
Humid min........... 72%


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e algumas pingas 

Tive uma máxima de 16.1ºC agora estou com 11.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 120hpa imparável  o vento está fraco.

Estamos numa transicção anticiclonica que vai durar pouco tempo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

Fantástica a quantidade de neve na nossa Estrela.


http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2008004/Spain.2008004.terra.250m.jpg


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Jan 2008 às 21:54)

Olá pessoal!

Não tenho aparecido nestes últimos dias porque acabaram as férias e a escola agora, sabem como é, pouco pc mas não pensem que me esqueci deste pessoal Para acabar o meu pc apanhou uma virose e tive que o formatar

Passando ao que interessa: Tenho adorado o tempo que tem feito nos últimos dias mas agora sigo com 12ºC  e nem bafo de vento. 

Não é por nada mas tenho consultado alguns modelos de mapas meteo e na minha analise geral, o anticiclone dos Açores voltou à sua posição original um pouco a sul dos Açores, afastando-se então do norte da Península Ibérica, permitindo assim a passagem normal das frentes Parece que assim vai continuar! Será que é desta que a circulação volta ao normal???Sem o anticiclone a barrar as frentes?

Fiquem bem


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Boa noite... por agora 10,8ºC, mas ja estiveram 10,3ºC
vento nos 0,0 km/h, hmidade nos 94%, pressão nos *1020 hPa* (hoje já subiu *16 hPa*)


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2008 às 22:36)

Bom, por aqui, dia com alguma chuva de manhã cedo , tarde com sol.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.8ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

hoje obtive uma máxima de +14,2ºC e uma minima de +8,0ºC.

sigo com +11,2ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Jan 2008 às 23:43)

Boas,
por aqui 13,1ºC
95%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 00:51)

Melgaço

Por cá céu muito nublado com registo de algum chuvisco. Temperatura actual 9.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jan 2008 às 00:56)

Boas por aqui céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos fracos. Neste momento 17,2ºC

Min 15ºC / Max 20,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem...com uns chuviscos.

Mínima de 10.2ºC agora estou com 15.0ºC 

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

Tive minima de *10,7ºC*

Agora esta *13,9ºC* com chuva e nevoeiro


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia.

Por agora: 6,6ºC, nevoeiro e chuvisco.

Mínima de 5,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2008 às 11:29)

Boas, apos uma minima de 10,6ºC, a temperatura começou a subir muito rápido! Por agora 14,9ºC
Está muito nevoeiro e a visibilidade deve rondar os 80m...


----------



## iceworld (5 Jan 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui 13.0º e com nevoeiro e chuvisco (molha tolos)


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2008 às 12:00)

Bom dia companheiros 

Clima temperado marítimo é o que vamos tendo por agora.
Dia com chuva, temperatura elevada 14,9ºC no momento e 1023 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2008 às 12:28)

Boas, nete momento 8,1ºC, 1025hPA, algum nevoeiro e chuvisco. A mínima foi de 5,3ºC e até agora o meu pluviometro registou 4,2mm.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2008 às 12:34)

Bom dia...
Céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro, e chuva fraca mas persistente..
E e assim esteve durante praticamente toda a manhã.
Vento fraco de SW.
E temperaturas altas: 15,7ºC agora.
A minima foi de 11,1 exactamente às 0h. Depois o céu encobriu e desde então tem vindo sempre a subir...

Penhas Douradas estava com 7,4ºC às 11h. Lá se vai o espesso manto de neve da S.Estrela


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

AnDré disse:


> Penhas Douradas estava com 7,4ºC às 11h. Lá se vai o espesso manto de neve da S.Estrela



A humidade elevada também acelera o desaparecimento da camada de neve. No entanto, a camada de neve deve ser suficientemente espessa para aguentar até ao próximo nevão, já para a semana.


----------



## ACalado (5 Jan 2008 às 13:41)

bons dias por aqui 7.6ºc com muito nevoeiro e chuva que deve estar a derreter a neve existente a cotas mais baixas  a estação bicou durante a noite não sei porque  mas ja está tudo ok


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Jan 2008 às 14:03)

boas

neste momento aqui em Sesimbra chuva fraca, acompanhada de nevoeiro, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2008 às 14:14)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Nevoeiro denso com chuviscos contínuos desde o meio da manhã. Temperatura mínima de 6,5 ºC e agora estão 12 ºC.


----------



## BARROS (5 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

ontem fui ao centro de São Paulo, num bairro à 25km de onde moro, aonde vi uma coisa que de tão absurda, achei engraçada. Olhando para um daqueles relógio-termômetros das avenidas vi o absurdo de *-8° C* às 13:31 e com um calor de matar!!! Logo no próximo veio a correção: *+32° C* era a temperatura exata. Acho que nunca sentirei um fro desses na vida


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 14:59)

Sim a Serra da Estrela penso que deve aguentar este terrível desfalque o memo não podem gabar-se as nossas outras serras. 

Cá pelo extremo Noroeste já registei 4.9mm de precipitação desde as 00h.

Neste momento estão uns "tropicais" 14.7ºC


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2008 às 15:02)

por aqui persiste esta chuva miudinha e nevoeiro desde manhã, e com +15.9ºC

a mínima de hoje até ao momento foi de +10.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 15:06)

Por aqui céu muito nublado estou com 15.9ºC a pressão está a descer 1023hpa o vento está fraco.

Esta imagem de satélite é bastante curiosa o ar frio já quase fecha um criculo perfeito á nossa volta  a qualquer momento invadenos.


----------



## Minho (5 Jan 2008 às 15:16)

Nesta imagem de VIS+IR podemos ver perfeitamente a circulação W-E com uma clara separação das massas de ar


----------



## squidward (5 Jan 2008 às 15:20)

bem agora fui à rua e nao está frio nenhum

aliás lá fora ja regista exactmente a mesma temperatura que aqui em casa +16.3ºC e a este ritmo lá fora tá mais agradável que aqui em casa


----------



## Nuno (5 Jan 2008 às 15:20)

Minho disse:


> Nesta imagem de VIS+IR podemos ver perfeitamente a circulação W-E com uma clara separação das massas de ar



Exactamente, vamos la ver se para a semana vamos poder abrir mais um topico mas agora sobre a neve em abundância


----------



## Santos (5 Jan 2008 às 15:27)

Minho disse:


> Nesta imagem de VIS+IR podemos ver perfeitamente a circulação W-E com uma clara separação das massas de ar



Excelente imagem esta.

O anticiclone quer abrir umas "cunhas" para daqui a umas horas ainda distantes.
O problema para já parece ser o frio em altitude que parece ser pouco para essas mesmas horas distantes, possibilidades a "olho nú" para as terras altas parecem existir, mas por enquanto e pelos modelos actuais só mesmo para as terras altas, veremos e esperemos a evolução....

Por aqui continua a chuva. temperatura de 14.9ºC e pressão de 1022 hPa


----------



## iceworld (5 Jan 2008 às 15:47)

Neste momento sigo com 13.9º chuva e nevoeiro como podem comprovar!!


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2008 às 15:56)

Minho disse:


> Nesta imagem de VIS+IR podemos ver perfeitamente a circulação W-E com uma clara separação das massas de ar




Grande cobertura de neve em Marrocos, uns bons milhares de km2.


----------



## jPdF (5 Jan 2008 às 17:42)

Por Coimbra choveu o dia todo... desde que sai de casa, as 9h até agora as 17h...e continua... um aguaceiro muito fraco mas que molha tudo e todos...
A Temperatura mín foi atingida caricatamente a 00h08... a máxima está estável a mais de duas horas...e situa-se nos 14.5ºC...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

jPdF disse:


> Por Coimbra choveu o dia todo... desde que sai de casa, as 9h até agora as 17h...e continua... um aguaceiro muito fraco mas que molha tudo e todos...
> A Temperatura mín foi atingida caricatamente a 00h08... a máxima está estável a mais de duas horas...e situa-se nos 14.5ºC...



Por aqui foi literalmente a mesma coisa.
Não parou de cair o dia todo o chuvisco irritante "molha todos"...
Aliás, essa imagem poderia ser prefeitamente um retrato da minha zona...
Embora aqui esteja um pouco mais de nevoeiro.
Por agora 15,0ºC.


----------



## João Soares (5 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui foi literalmente a mesma coisa.
> Não parou de cair o dia todo o chuvisco irritante "molha todos"...
> Aliás, essa imagem poderia ser prefeitamente um retrato da minha zona...
> Embora aqui esteja um pouco mais de nevoeiro.
> Por agora 15,0ºC.



Por qui foi exactamente a mesma coisa desde a chuva "molha todos" que continua a cair ate ao nevoeiro que esteve cerrado durante a tarde
Tive uma maxima de *15,3ºC*
Por agora chuviscos e *14,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 18:09)

Por aqui o poalho mantem-se...já rendeu 2mm.

Estou com 15.0ºC pressão nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Teles (5 Jan 2008 às 18:45)

viva aki ta uma especie de agua em pó e mais fina ke a molha todos


----------



## Mago (5 Jan 2008 às 18:54)

Temperatura 11.3°C -0.1º/hr 
97% humidade
1024hpa


----------



## Luis França (5 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Será que toda esta chuva "molha tolos" e os nevoeiros não estaremos dentro do interior de uma camada de nuvens baixas? E já alguém se apercebeu do que está a acontecer na costa oeste dos Estados Unidos? E na Austrália?

O padrão climático global está deveras interessante e estranho...

Viva o Sol. 









*Sun Knocks out a Pair of CMEs (January 5, 2007)*

As 2007 ended and 2008 began, the Sun blasted out two coronal mass ejections (CMEs) on Dec. 31, 2007 and Jan. 2, 2008, perhaps in celebration of the New Year. At any rate, over the span of 3 days, two separate CMEs blew out to the left of the Sun from the same active region. The first event was a larger and brighter than the second. These were associated with C-class (somewhat small) flares. Any substantive solar activity at this time in the solar cycle is more than we usually observe. Incidentally, the bright object slowly moving to the right near the edge of the field of view is Jupiter. The horizontal lines that extend out from it are aberrations caused by its relative brightness, which overwhelms SOHO's delicate C3 coronagraph instrument.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2008 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado sem chuva molha tolos nem nevoeiro e clima tropical.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.4ºC


----------



## Rog (5 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 14,7ºC
1028hpa
93%HR


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jan 2008 às 20:44)

Chuva miudinha + nevoeiro

Max: 16,2ºC
Min: 11,5ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Jan 2008 às 21:36)

Chuvinha molha-tolos, todo o dia; nevoeiro

Temp máx......14º
Temp min.......10.3º

Humid máx......98%
Humod min......78%


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2008 às 22:06)

Ja estou em Bragança e aqui estão os escaldantes 11.5ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2008 às 22:36)

Aqui, chegou a molha tolos  quase não se vê mas ela anda aí


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui, foi um dia de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva mas também sem sol e com vento fraco.
Hoje praticamente não houve amplitude térmica por aqui.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 17,2ºC Tmax 18,3ºC

Actual 17,7ºC  e 89% Hr


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 00:06)

Ainda registo *13,8ºC*.... La fora esta a morrinhar


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Aki já parou de chover. Ke do pessoal ,derrepente perderam o interesse pelo forum? Então só veem aki pela neve vá la malta toca a participar


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2008 às 00:25)

MSantos disse:


> Ja estou em Bragança e aqui estão os escaldantes 11.5ºC...



Boas, hoje de facto as temperaturas estiveram altas.
Mínima de 5,3ºC
Máxima de 11,3ºC
Neste momento 10,5ºC

Hoje apenas de registar 7,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 10:25)

Excelente trabalho pessoal a nível da organização do forum 

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 13.3ºC e agora estou com 16.2ºC 

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

Hoje a minima esteve realmente muito elevada *13,5ºC*, mas a temperatura nao sobe muito rapido *15,4ºC*


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (6 Jan 2008 às 10:48)

Bons dias!

por aqui a noite passou.se com ceu totalmente nublado e nevoeiro..

a maxima foi altinha, foi de *13.2ºC*

por agora sigo com *15.4ºC* a pressao está nos 1029hPa, ceu nublado e o vento está fraco




P.S - parabens pela nova organização dos quadros do forum


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

Sol, algumas nuvens e um valor de temperatura bem elevado para esta altura do ano. Um autêntico dia de Primavera. Só espero que isto não se repita muitas vezes 

Por agora: 11,8ºC e algumas nuvens.

Mínima de 9,6ºC


----------



## jPdF (6 Jan 2008 às 11:06)

Em Coimbra hoje a mínima foi de 13.1ºC (nem parece que estamos em Janeiro)
A Temperatura actual é 13.9ºC
Céu muito nublado e a pressão nos 1030hPa...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Possas 17.5ºC  este ar tropical tá-me a matar...


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2008 às 11:42)

Hoje o dia apresenta-se com céu muito nublado e uma temp. de 14.7º


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2008 às 12:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelente trabalho pessoal a nível da organização do forum :thumbsup.



Faço minhas as tuas palavras
Neste momento o meu termometro regista 12.2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2008 às 12:42)

Bom trabalho administradores


Hoje mínima de 9,9ºC, neste momento uns escaldantes 14,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 12:58)

Digo o mesmo...
Minima de 13ºC
Por agora 17,3ºC
Ceu encoberto
Vento 0,0 Km/h

Parabens, a nova organização do forum esta excelente...

As 11h estavam 13,7ºC nas penhas douradas, segundo o IM... la se vai a neve...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2008 às 15:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado nadinha de sol, sigo com 15.9ºC, que tempo chato sem vento, sem sol que seca , vá lá que o Olhanense ganhou ao Vizela e quebrou a malapata dos jogos em casa.

Desde já, dar os meus parabéns aos administradores pela nova organização do fórum.


----------



## nuno165 (6 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

ola.

por aqui tambem ta um tempo chato, nem chove nem faz sol..

15,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 15:46)

Hje registei uns escaldantes *17,6ºC*

Por agora ceu muito nublado e *15,8ºC*

PS: Bom trabalho, admistradores quela nova organizaçao do forum


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

boas

parabéns pela nova grelha de assuntos muito mais elaborada e abrangente.

neste momento tenho a cair aqui em Sesimbra uma chuva miudinha,  sem vento.

abraços


----------



## Rog (6 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos e mesmo nevoeiro durante o fim da manhã.
14ºC
1027hpa
98%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2008 às 18:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Hoje mínima de 9,9ºC



Que calor !
A temperatura mínima por Bragança foi hoje cerca de *10 ºC* superior aos valores normais para Janeiro.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2008 às 18:49)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Que calor !
> A temperatura mínima por Bragança foi hoje cerca de *10 ºC* superior aos valores normais para Janeiro.



Na estação meteorológica terá ficado a pouco mais de 2ºC do recorde da mínima mais alta para um mês de Janeiro.

Um dia quente de Janeiro por aqui e parece que vai continuar assim nos próximos dias.

Extremos do dia: 9,6ºC / 12,9ºC 

Já não registava um dia tão quente desde o inicio de Novembro e também já não registava uma mínima tão alta desde Outubro.

Por agora: 10,8ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## jpaulov (6 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

por este andar, vamos mas é bater os recordes de temp. miníma mais elevada
aqui em bragança


----------



## squidward (6 Jan 2008 às 18:59)

por aqui sigo com +15.0ºC

dia de hoje:
máxima até agora: +17.6ºC
mínima até agora: +14.3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2008 às 19:06)

Max: 18,0ºC 
Min: 14,4ºC


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 19:35)

O fórum está muito funcional, parabéns e obrigado pelas alterações.

Por aqui dia quente com 16.8ºC de máxima, neste momento 12.3ºC e pressão em 1028 hPa


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Jan 2008 às 19:44)

T máx.......14.5º
T min........13.2º

H máx.......97%
H min........83%


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima 17.8ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC 

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.

Eu não percebo como temos a pressão quase nos 1030hpa e o céu está muito nublado é um pouco esquesito não ??


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 20:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.
> 
> Tive uma máxima 17.8ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC
> 
> ...



Será o curso das massas de ar (porvocada pelo jet stream) - direcção trópico


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 20:32)

Por aqui um dia bastante quente... embora com ceu encoberto encoberto e chuva molha tolos...
HOJE:
MINIMA: 13,1ºC (agora)
MÀXIMA: 17,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2008 às 20:52)

Boa Noite! Aqui por São Miguel o dia de reis foi de céu muito nublado a encoberto com alguns aguaceiros moderados ao inicio da tarde. Neste momento já nao chove e a temperatura começa a descer.

Valores de Hoje: Tmax 18,1ºC Tmin 14ºC

Valor actual 14ºC e 88% Hr


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2008 às 20:59)

ESTREMOZ - Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC; Temperatura actual = 11,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

*Os próximos 15 dias deverão continuar muito semelhantes aos últimos dias: predomínio de altas pressões, com a passagem de algumas superfícies frontais que darão origem a poucas precipitações nas regiões do norte e centro e temperaturas bem acima dos valores normais para esta época do ano, fruto de correntes predominantes de Oeste.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Quem diria que estamos em janeiro, mais parece um dia nublado de finais de setembro. A minha média disparou para cima por causa destes dois últimos dias 

A mínima foi de 9,5ºC e a máxima de 12,2ºC. A este hora ainda tenho 10,2ºC. Enfim, como já tenho dito muitas vezes, prefiro tempo anticiclónico durante o inverno do que dias nublados em que as nuvens não deixam precipitação e mantêm as temperaturas muito altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

Por aqui continua quente  13.5ºC e pressão nos 1029hpa.

Na terra dos meus pais está mais frio dentro de casa do que fora de casa os vidros estão a embaciar por fora


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

Fil disse:


> Quem diria que estamos em janeiro, mais parece um dia nublado de finais de setembro. A minha média disparou para cima por causa destes dois últimos dias
> 
> A mínima foi de 9,5ºC e a máxima de 12,2ºC. A este hora ainda tenho 10,2ºC. Enfim, como já tenho dito muitas vezes, prefiro tempo anticiclónico durante o inverno do que dias nublados em que as nuvens não deixam precipitação e mantêm as temperaturas muito altas.



A temperatura do meu termometro tambem é muito alta 10.6ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com algum nevoeiro e a temperatura essa não sei o que se passa mas a temperatura não mexe desde das 17 horas

Temperatura Máxima: 16.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 13.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.0ºC


----------



## Nortadas (6 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

Muito boa noite . Inscrevi me neste fórum ontem e é com prazer que tenciono discutir ideias por aqui. Mário Barros, na quinta feira nevou em Helsínquia e a pressão estava nos 1049 mb.


----------



## jpaulov (6 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

Nortadas disse:


> Muito boa noite . Inscrevi me neste fórum ontem e é com prazer que tenciono discutir ideias por aqui. Mário Barros, na quinta feira nevou em Helsínquia e a pressão estava nos 1049 mb.



está tudo doido...

eu por aqui tenho 1030hPa...mas não neva!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Aqui a temperatura mantém-se nos 14ºC e 87% Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

Nortadas disse:


> Muito boa noite . Inscrevi me neste fórum ontem e é com prazer que tenciono discutir ideias por aqui. Mário Barros, na quinta feira nevou em Helsínquia e a pressão estava nos 1049 mb.



Muito bem vindo ao forum Nortadas pelo nome deves ter algum trauma do Verão   tou a brincar companheiro.

Excelente noticia essa, eles por lá estão com as temperaturas um pouco acima da média. No entato nem o anticiclone os pára.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

Mas que dia mais chato nem parece que estamos em pleno Janeiro

AInda registo *14,2ºC*...
Mas quando e que teremos temperaturas de Janeiro??


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 23:34)

Bem vindo, Nortadas!!

Temp. actual e tambem a minima do dia: 12,8ºC


----------



## rufer (7 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

Bem vindo Nortadas.
Por aqui sigo com 14ºC e 84% de humidade.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2008 às 08:27)

Boas, por aqui as temperaturas continuam altas, hoje a mínima foi de 9,7ºC. Neste momento 10,1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui pela Lagoa e Ilha de São Miguel em Geral, dia de céu encoberto com chuva e algum nevoeiro

Tmin até ao momento 13,9ºC

Ás 8h30 registei 14,2ºC e 5 mm de chuva até essa hora desde as 8h30 de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia pessoal!

Bem, hoje é o 3º dia consecutivo em que me sinto numa verdadeira ilha açoreana! 
Céu Encoberto, algum nevoeiro, temperatura minima: 13,3ºC, tempertatura actual: 15,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 10:54)

Bons dias!

Espero que o vosso fim de semana tenha sido bom... meteorologicamente foi tanto absurdo como monótono 

Sábado: não tenho registo da Temp. min, a máxima foi de *15,1ºC*.

Domingo: Tmin  *13,7ºC* 
               Tmax  *16,0ºC* 

Hoje ás 8h: Temp.  *13,9ºC *que era a mínima da noite 

Pressão: 1029 hPa

Questão técnica: Fiz ajustes à estação tendo no entanto minímas mais elevadas que os meus companheiros de fórum com estações próximas. Penso no entanto que a minha localização do sensor neste momento é a mais fiudedigna em relação aos valores da minha rua, que é relativamente urbanizada, com prédios altos de um lado e do outro da rua e uma espécie de "corredor de ar" a meio que pode funcionar um pouco como "abrigo" de fenómenos extremos (opinião de leigo). Reparei também que os meus valores andam muito próximos da estação de s.silvestre no wunderground, e que todas as estações dos nossos colegas foristas de Coimbra incluindo a minha apresentam geralmente valores superiores à do aeródromo, estação de Coimbra apresentada no site do IM.

Quanto ás condições atmosféricas do fim de semana... Muita chuva molha tolos (mais sábado que domingo).

Sábado fui à Lousã, mas com as condições actuais não consegui ver o Trevim, pelo que não sei se terá nevado na serra... e se tivesse a chuva tb teria apagado os vestígios.

Hoje a manhã acordou sem chuva e com algumas abertas!

Abraços


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Tive uma minima escaldante *14,0ºC*

Depois de ja ter registado *16,9ºC* tenho *16,7ºC* com ceu muito nublado


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 13:01)

Acabo de ir à rua para almoçar e caramba... parece quase primavera... está mais que ameno o tempo, quase calor! Não sei qual a temperatura neste momento... mas deve tar bem altinha


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 13:31)

Boas tardes, por aqui aminima foi mais baixa, mas mesmo assim foi horrivel... 11,6ºC
Por agora registo uns horriveis *18,1ºC*, mas já registei *18,4ºC*
o vento situa-se nos 7,2 km/h, a humidade nos 72% e a pressão nos 1026 hPa...
Se superar os 19,5ºC, terei a maior maxima de janeiro alguma vez registada por mim...
Lá se vão as médias!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

Por aqui continua a chuva. Neste momento nao tenho dados de temperatura


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2008 às 14:09)

por aqui sigo com uns +17.8ºC

a mínima de hoje até agora foram +12.3ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2008 às 15:00)

Mais um dia quentinho e com alguma chuva fraca. Mínima de 9,5ºC e 12,0ºC de máxima até ao momento.

Por agora: 11,6ºC e céu nublado.

Espero uma pequena descida no valores de temperatura já para amanhã.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

Aqui recomeçou a chuva... ou melhor amostra de chuva... fina, fina, fina... ao ponto de formar apenas névoa!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 16:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas tardes, por aqui aminima foi mais baixa, mas mesmo assim foi horrivel... 11,6ºC
> Por agora registo uns horriveis *18,1ºC*, mas já registei *18,4ºC*
> 
> Lá se vão as médias!



Tive 19,1ºC de máxima!
Por agora 16,6ºC

Hoje está a ser o dia meteorologico mais monotono do mês:
Sem sol, sem chuva, sem vento...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 16:24)

AnDré disse:


> Tive *19,1ºC* de máxima!
> Por agora 16,6ºC
> 
> Hoje está a ser o dia meteorologico mais monotono do mês:
> Sem sol, sem chuva, sem vento...





Mesmo assim, não chegei tão alto! Graças a uma intensificação da neblusidade, a temperatura começou a descer...
A máxima ficou-se nos *18,4ºC* (mesmo assim foi bastante alta)
Por agora 16,0ºC, vento nos 3,9 km/h, humidade nos 81% e pressão nos 1025 hPa (a descer). A minha estação já indica chuva!


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 16:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Mesmo assim, não chegei tão alto! Graças a uma intensificação da neblusidade, a temperatura começou a descer...
> A máxima ficou-se nos *18,4ºC* (mesmo assim foi bastante alta)
> Por agora 16,0ºC, vento nos 3,9 km/h, humidade nos 81% e pressão nos 1025 hPa (a descer). A minha estação já indica chuva!



Vou agora para casa e ver onde a minha estação chegou e amanha digo  mas pelo ritmo a que estava a aumentar de manhã, acho que não deve ter ficado longe dos 18ºC (atendendo a que a máxima em Coimbra não deve ser tão alta como aí por perto de Lisboa).

Por agora chuva miudinha...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2008 às 16:47)

Alguem me sabe dizer qual é a temperatura a 850hp aqui em São Miguel?


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2008 às 17:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer qual é a temperatura a 850hp aqui em São Miguel?





Tens aqui explicado como (para qualquer local) 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-do-tempo-alertas-janeiro-2008-a-1655-3.html


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2008 às 18:21)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (05h25); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (15h39); Temperatura actual = 12,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa.

*A pressão atmosférica começou a baixar.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2008 às 18:36)

Boas, por aqui quase todo o dia foi de chuva fraca, em toda a ilha, e também nevoeiro.
14,6ºC
98%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 19:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem o sol espreitou durante 45 segundos...
> 
> Tive uma rica máxima de explodir com a escala *20.3ºC*  agora estou com 15.3ºC algo me diz que ainda vamos ver estas temperaturas ao contrário com o sinal (-) atrás do numero.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco.






*20,3ºC*? Nunca tinha visto uma máxima destas nesta zona em janeiro...

Máxima Janeiro 2006: 15,5ºC
Máxima Janeiro 2007: 19,5ºC

Por agora 14,5ºC, vento nos 0,0 km/h, humidade nos 84% e pressão nos 1025 hPa

HOJE:
MÁXIMA: 18,4ºC
MÌNIMA: 11,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2008 às 19:25)

Hoje ja registei a minima do dia com *13,3ºC* mas voltou a subir para os *13,5ºC*

Tive uma maxima de *16,9ºC*...  nao registei mais porque começou a formar e
nevoeiro cerrado durante a tarde e aquela chuva muito fina tambem apareceu durante o fim da tarde porque tinha-se intensificado ao inicio da tarde

Por agora muito nevoeiro


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Máximas:

Ontem: *19,1 ºC*
Hoje: *18,9 ºC*

Janeiro /2007 Máxima = *18,1 ºC*

Mínimas:

Ontem: *13,3ºC*
Hoje: *12,6ºC*

Janeiro /2007 Mínima mais alta = *9,8 ºC*

Posto isto...


----------



## Fil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:32)

Hoje pareceu uma fotocópia do dia de ontem a nivel de temperaturas. Dia muito quente para inicios de Janeiro, mínima de 9,5ºC e máxima de 12,2ºC. Enfim, mínimas superiores à média das máximas para este mês... 

Neste momento 9,8ºC, 90% e 1030 hPa.


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2008 às 20:16)

hoje atingi uma máxima de +18.0ºC

agora estão +15.3ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Jan 2008 às 21:17)

T min...........13.4º
T máx..........14.2º

H min............84%
H máx...........95%

0,8º de Amplitude Térmica


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

Fil disse:


> Hoje pareceu uma fotocópia do dia de ontem a nivel de temperaturas. Dia muito quente para inicios de Janeiro, mínima de 9,5ºC e máxima de 12,2ºC. Enfim, mínimas superiores à média das máximas para este mês...
> 
> Neste momento 9,8ºC, 90% e 1030 hPa.



Isto está mesmo mau...que temperaturas

Em minha casa máxima de 12,7,ºC, temperatura actual e também mínima 9,7ºC. 
1031hHa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite, por aqui está calor e a temperatura estagnou...
14,2ºC, vento a 0,0 km/h, humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1024 hPa
A minha estação indica chuva!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Boa noite! Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado a encoberto com chuva durante praticamente todo o dia. Neste momento já não chove.

Entre as 8h30 e as 18h30 registei 8 mm de precipitação.

A máxima hoje aqui na Lagoa ficou-se pelos 15ºC e neste momento registo 13,9ºC com 90% de Hr.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

O nevoeiro ja dissipou agora falta descer a tempratura ainda tenhi *13,3ºC *


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2008 às 22:32)

Vai-se lá saber porquê mas a temperatura aqui pelo Noroeste começou finalmente a descer para valores mais decentes. Tem sido uma queda espectacular. Já registo metade do valor de ontem à mesma hora...


----------



## jPdF (7 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

Isto por Coimbra parece outono...
Céu muito nublado o dia todo...algumas vezes com aguaceiros....
Máxima de: 17.4ºC
Mínima de 13.3ºC
Agora pressão de 1026hPa


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Finalmente as temperaturas ja descem ja registo 12,9ºC
Ao fim de 2 dias ja vejo um 12 no meu termometro


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Temperatura estagnada nos 14,1ºC...
Humidade 92%
pressão a 1024 hPa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Jan 2008 às 23:34)

A temperatura ja começou a descer e ja conto com *12,4ºC* (minima do dia)


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2008 às 23:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é que o Altântico nos andará a preparar    está muto activo



Fui dar uma olhadela nos modelos e alguns de facto indicam a formação de uma depressão, provavelmente algo de semelhante ao último Invest95L de finais de Dezembro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

Neste momento registo a minima do dia com 13,6ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

Neste momento registo 9.1ºC, está melhor mas ainda longe de uma temperatura invernal em Bragança...


----------



## iceworld (8 Jan 2008 às 00:58)

Aqui sigo com uns horripilantes 13.9º 
Temos que fazer  senão nem  nem 
E nós queremos + =


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 01:12)

por hoje me despeço com uns 9.6ºc  nem parece Janeiro 

ate amanha


----------



## Rog (8 Jan 2008 às 08:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui as temperaturas já estão dentro do normal com 10,8ºC neste momento
97%HR
1022hpa
min. 10,4ºC
ceu limpo


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 09:03)

Bom dia...

14,1ºC de temperatura minima....

E exactamente o mesmo de ontem: Céu encoberto!
Não há sol, nem chuva, nem vento... O ar até parece estar um pouco abafado...

Por agora 14,6ºC... e a subir..


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi igualmente elevada 13.8ºC, a HR a 98%.
O Chuvisco já se faz sentir desde o dia de ontem, continua.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Hoje a temperatura já desceu um pouco.

Por agora algum nevoeiro e 7,0ºC (valor mínimo do dia).


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2008 às 09:53)

Por aqui sigo com os 9,3ºC
pressão a descer 1019hpa


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2008 às 10:20)

Hoje ja tive uma minima melhores do que os outros dias...
11,0ºC de minima
15,4ºC, por agora e ceu muito nubldo


----------



## vitamos (8 Jan 2008 às 10:22)

Bons dias!

Extremos do dia de ontem (07/01/2008):
T max: *17,2ºC*
T min: *13,9ºC*

Se ontem tava mal hoje ainda começou pior!

Temperatura ás 8h: *14,4ºC*
Pressão: 1023 hPa

O dia começou com neblina... frio nem vê-lo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa manhã de céu pouco nublado. 

Tmin de 10,8ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 11,1ºC e 91% Hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Aqui, pelo 3º dia consecutivo sol o que é , céu nublado sigo com 17ºC estamos em plena Primavera no Algarve falta o sol, e assim vai continuar


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 12:06)

Bom dia...
Minima de *13,8ºC* (que é isto??)

Por agora 16,5ºC (está melhor que ontem...), vento nos 2,1 km/h, humidade a 84% e pressão nos 1022 hPa, embora já tenha estado nos 1021 hPa


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

Chuviscos na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

ola, por aqui continuação de ceu muito nublado, 17ºC, daqui nada ando de t-shirt


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2008 às 14:31)

mocha disse:


> ola, por aqui continuação de ceu muito nublado, 17ºC, daqui nada ando de t-shirt



Ainda ontem vesti uma t-shirt e uns calções.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

Boas,





Cinzento com abertas, temperatura nos 17,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 15:48)

Olá!

Aqui estão uns primaveris 18,1ºC... E já estiveram 18,4ºC...

Mas eu preciso de muito mais para andar em t-shirt


----------



## squidward (8 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

por aqui sigo com +17.5ºC e com Céu muito Nublado

Hoje atingi uma "mínima" (até agora) de +14.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 16:53)

Boas, por aqui máxima de *18,8ºC*(andei com calças felpudas e 3 camisolas e não tive calor
Por agora 16,4ºC, humidade a 65% e pressao nos 1020 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 13,8ºC
MÀXIMA: 18,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

Eu fiquei supreendido quando cheguei a casa vou ver a temperatura maxima registada e vejo *19,0ºC* 
Por agora ceu nublado e *14,5ºC*

Sera qua ja vamos passar ao Verão mais parece que ja tamos na Primavera


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2008 às 18:34)

boas tardes acabando de regressar de mais um dia de aulas, por aki muito nevoeiro com 8.9ºc o que contrasta com o tempo que estava em castelo branco onde vi o sol pela primeira vez desde estes últimos 4 dias


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

Por aqui mais uma tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem hoje o sol nao espreitou 

Tive uma máxima mais baixa que ontem  18.9ºC agora estou com 15.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.

Agora é que me apercebi estamos no Verão


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

Depois de mais um dia sem um unico raio de sol, o céu começa agora a abrir um pouco.
Veem-se algumas estrelas...
A temperatura está agora nos 15,1ºC, talvez ainda bata a minima do dia 14,1ºC.
A máxima hoje foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem: 18,4ºC.

Temperaturas amenas, no mês que é supostamente o mais frio do ano...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

Boas, hoje mínima de 8,2ºC, máxima de 13,9ºC e neste momento 10,7ºC. Dia marcado novamente por muitas nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2008 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado pelo 3ªdia não vi o sol, chuviscos esta tarde.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.6ºC que é a mínima até agora

vou estar ausente dois dias do forum por ter frequência, maldito Janeiro vai ser terrível


----------



## jPdF (8 Jan 2008 às 20:25)

Em Coimbra, agora Pressão a descer: 1023hPa...
Temp Máx: 16.4ºC
Temp Mínima: 13.7ºC (até agora pois ainda vai cair mais até as 00h)

Agora estão 13.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 20:57)

A temperatura desce muito lentamente... Desce 0,1ºC por cada 20 minutos
14,1ºC, vento a 0, humidade a 84% e pressão nos 1021 hPa...

Viramos continental nuns dias e noutros já somos tropical  Só nos falta o polar!!!


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

*Pela Cidade Berço:*

T min...............11.0º
T máx..............14.3º

H máx..............82%
H min...............94%


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

boas

alguém está a tomar a devida atenção a isto, claro que não é para nenhum alerta  mas para um meteolouco arregalar a vista 





abraços


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2008 às 21:46)

Boa Noite! Por aqui neste momento algumas nuvens.
Dia foi mais quente que ontem, com 19,9ºC de máxima

Neste momento 14,8ºC E 81% hR


----------



## Rog (8 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui temperatura um pouco alta para esta altura do ano: 14,5ºC
91%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Por aqui já bati a mínima do dia de 13,8ºC, estou com *13,2ºC*
Provavelmente hoje ainda chego aos 12ºC
Humidade e pressão nos 85% e 1021 hPa, respectivamente

O freemeteo já põe 4ºC de minima no dia 12, nada mau para começar


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> alguém está a tomar a devida atenção a isto, claro que não é para nenhum alerta  mas para um meteolouco arregalar a vista
> 
> ...



Penso que te estás a referir à trovoada no norte da libia...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 10,5 ºC (08h03); Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (14h03); Temperatura actual = 11,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa.

*A pressão atmosférica continua a baixar; ligeira descida da temperatura relativamente a ontem. À espera de Sexta-feira para ter chuva, vento e mais frio ...*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Agreste disse:


> Penso que te estás a referir à trovoada no norte da libia...



boas

essa também,  mas na verdade é  a que se está aproximar  do continente que me estava a referir, visto que os mapas de trovoada morreram, foi comprado um 

strikealert 

http://www.strikealert.com/ProductInfo.htm

e está a dar sinal de trovoada entre 40 a 70km de lisboa, ponto onde está neste momento o aparelho

mas claro já tinha reparado na parvoíce que esta no Mediterrâneo  mas ´so de avião é que dá para ir ver uma trovoada 

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jan 2008 às 22:16)

boas

cá estou eu de novo  agora com esta imagem





abraços


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jan 2008 às 23:16)

Por Bragança (S. Tiago), 9,8ºC e a pressão também já baixou um pouco, 1026hPA.








*Uma nota:* 

O IPB tem afinal 8 estações a funcionar

São elas:
Estação de Soutelo (1007m)
Estação de Valongo (809m)
Estação de Pontões de Dine (826 m)
Estação de Edroso (937 m)
Estação da Lama Grande (1375 m)
Estação da Vilariça (130m)
Estação da Quinta de Santa Apolónia (681m)
Estação de Mirandela (470 m)


Em princípio os dados destas estações passarão a ser disponibilizados.

Seria excelente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a noite está relativamente quente para esta época do ano.
Estão *13,6 ºC*, o céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

Boa noite, despeço-me com 13,1ºC, que tambem é a minima do dia e acho que já não vai descer aos 12ºC
Está-se a formar nevoeiro, e a humidade subiu para 90%...
A pressão mantem-se nos 1021 hPa


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

Bem, acabei o dia com uma minima de 13,6ºC, sendo mesmo a temperatura minima do dia...
Estava a ver que no mês de janeiro ia acabar com uma minima de 14,1ºC..


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Os extremos do dia 08.01 foram:

11,0ºC e 19,0ºC

Por agora *12,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 07:57)

Bom dia a todos!

Afinal ontem ainda cheguei aos 12ºC...tive de minima 12,9ºC
Hoje a minima ficou-se pelos 12,3ºC, agora estão 12,8ºC, vento a 0,0 km/h, humidade a 94% e pressão a 1021 hPa (já está assim há umas belas 12, ou mais horas!)

E o ceu está... adivinhem...             encoberto!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 08:48)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 12.7ºC agora estou com 13.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.

A pressão está muito alta para que possa chover dissipa-se tudo no litoral.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2008 às 09:26)

Hoje registei uma minima de *10,8ºC*
Por agora ceu encoberto e *14,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia 
Por aqui até choveu alguma coisa durante a noite 16.1 mm. 
Neste momento continua a chover.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2008 às 10:12)

Boas,


Cinzento e mais nada 

Mínima de 9,4ºC esta manhã, de resto a temperatura andou toda a noite perto dos 10ºC.


Actual:

Temp. 10,6ºC
Humid. 96%
Pressão 1023hPa
Vento 3,2km/h SW




Hoje estou contente 
A minha Rita que faz 11 anitos


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva... mas até que enfim chuva de jeito (por volta da 1 da manhã chegou a cair bem...). De manhãzinha caía moderada e agora estão a cair umas pingas.

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: *14,0ºC* (ás 23h59min) 
T max: *17,1ºC*

Hoje de manhã registava já 14,3ºC, mas durante a noite o meu sensor registou *13,9ºC*. Desconfio e desejo que não seja a mínima do dia... O tempo é de mudança.

Pressão nos *1022 hPa*


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 10:16)

Kraliv disse:


> Hoje estou contente
> A minha Rita que faz 11 anitos



Parabéns!!! Espero que já esteja a ganhar o gosto pela meteorologia!  É um vício saudável


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Parabens pela filha Kraliv. É quase adolescente começam as dores de cabeça 

Agora o que interessa:

Minima de *12,6ºC*

Ja choveu, *0,4 mm* durante a noite. Nada de especial mas melhor que nada. 

A humidade média do mês vai neste momeno nos *88%*

Horas de sol até ontem *15,6*. Dá uma misera média de quase 2 horas de sol por dia.

Mínimas > 10ºC: *5*
Ano passado Minimas >10ºC: *0*

Temp. Média: 13,1 ºC
Temp. Média no ano passado: 9,8 ºC

A unica coisa positiva é a precipitação *45mm* para já contra os *9mm* do ano passado.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 12:00)

Boas, antes de mais nada parabens pela tua filha Kraliv!

Por agora ja há abertas e começam a aparecer as nuvens típicas de aguaceiros...
Temperatura nos 16,2ºC, humidade a 78%, vento a 0,0 km/h e pressão nos 1023 hPa (já começou a subir)

O IM continua a prever chuva, mas eu ainda não vi nada...


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2008 às 14:00)

Na Covilhã, os chuviscos deram lugar à chuva, que cai com intensidade razoável, com o termómetro a marcar 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

por aqui sigo com uns +17.9ºC

Hoje tb já bati a máxima do mês com +18.4ºC
a mínima foi de +13.3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 14:57)

Esta é que não estava à espera! chuvada brutal 

De onde é que isto saiu agora??????


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2008 às 15:46)

Por aqui ha pouco estavam 10,8ºC
céu muito nublado mas sem chuva
já está assim há uns 4 ou 5 dias....
Tempo ameno


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

Realmente Vitamos, tb n contava com a chuva qua já caíu hoje. Desde as 00h o penico já facturou 18.7 mm/m2. Desde o incio do mês 92.7 mm/m2. Já choveu mais este mês, que no intervalo entre setembro e Dezembro.
Neste momento ceu mto nublado, mas sem chuva.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

jpmartins disse:


> Realmente Vitamos, tb n contava com a chuva qua já caíu hoje. Desde as 00h o penico já facturou 18.7 mm/m2. Desde o incio do mês 92.7 mm/m2. Já choveu mais este mês, que no intervalo entre setembro e Dezembro.
> Neste momento ceu mto nublado, mas sem chuva.



Aqui tb céu nublado sem chuva! aquele aguaceiro da tarde foi tão brutal como curto mas deixou muita água mesmo! Vamos lá ver o que ainda vamos ter, sobretudo sexta...


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2008 às 17:33)

vitamos disse:


> Esta é que não estava à espera! chuvada brutal
> 
> De onde é que isto saiu agora??????






Aqui não foi...brutal...mas, depois de ter começado a "limpar" eis que 


A minha mulher tinha a roupa estendida (eu acreditei que já não vinha) e de repente


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2008 às 18:11)

ESTREMOZ: Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro ...  aguaceiros dispersos durante a tarde.
Por agora céu parcialmente nublado, 11,7 ºC e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2008 às 18:23)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui não foi...brutal...mas, depois de ter começado a "limpar" eis que
> 
> 
> A minha mulher tinha a roupa estendida (eu acreditei que já não vinha) e de repente




Valha-nos as couves!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 18:43)

Boa tarde, por aqui por volta das 15:00 tambem choveu, mas foi fraquinho...
Por agora 12,8ºC (hoje ainda devo bater a minima), vento nos 0,0 km/h, humidade nos 91% e pressão nos 1022 hPa...
O ceu está praticamente limpo, mas ainda estao algumas nuvens sobre a serra de Sintra... parece um iman (que curiosamente atrai mais á tardinha...por lá costuma estar muito nevoeiro...vem-se quase sempre nuvens la em cima, há excepção de quando a humidade é baixa e o ceu está limpo, é claro)


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2008 às 18:55)

Minho disse:


> Valha-nos as couves!





 



Até estou com medo de ir para casa


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 19:04)

Kraliv disse:


> Até estou com medo de ir para casa



Espetaculo Kraliv  é aproveitar enquanto as nuvens estão com dores 

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e agora está POUCO NUBLADO aleluiaaaa 

Tive uma máxima de 18.4ºC e agora estou com 12.9ºC  tou quase na mínima.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Hoje, so choveu durante a noite depois começou a limpar e esta agor ceu quase limpo....
A temperatura maxima subiu ate aos *18,9ºC* la se vai a media 
Por agora 11,8ºC, pode ser hoje que finalmente volte a ver dois digitos


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

Já bati a minima de 12,3ºC, por agora 12,2ºC, humidade nos 92%


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

T Min...........11.9º
T Máx..........15.7º

H min...........74%
H máx..........93%

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

O céu continua muito nublado por aqui...
Durante a tarde cairam alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial. Pouco mais molharam que a estrada....

Hoje:
T Min:12,7ºC
T Máx: 17,5ºC
Actual: 13,6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 22:11)

Registos de hoje:
Mínima: 6,3ºC
Máxima: 12,6ºC
Neste momento: 7,0ºC, 1027 hPA e 96hr.
Precipitação do dia: 1,1mm


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2008 às 22:16)

Olá a todos!
Neste momento encontro-me em Frankfurt e precisava que alguém me  diga que hipóteses se é que tenho de ver nevar até sábado pois gostava de levar umas fotos para mais tarde colocar aqui. Nao tenho muito tempo e este teclado esta a dar-me cabo da cabeca por isso desde ja agradeco a todos .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá tivemos uma manhã de céu pouco nublado, e uma tarde de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin 13,2ºC Tmax 20,7ºC

Actual 13,6ºC e 79% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

iceworld disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Neste momento encontro-me em Frankfurt e precisava que alguém me  diga que hipóteses se é que tenho de ver nevar até sábado pois gostava de levar umas fotos para mais tarde colocar aqui. Nao tenho muito tempo e este teclado esta a dar-me cabo da cabeca por isso desde ja agradeco a todos .



Com que então em Frankfurt, hein??
O freemeteo diz que está agora a cair sleet... mas deve-se ficar por aí
Quanto a neve, segundo os sites que visitei, só na terça e quarta-feira. Até lá ceu muito nublado... pode ser que caia um aguaceirozito em forma de neve pois as temperaturas não parecem ser impedimento... ou tambem pode ser que as previsões mudem...mas não creio muito

br.weather.com:

Frankfurt/Oder, Alemanha   
Última atualização: Quarta-feira, 9 de Janeiro de 2008, at 15:20 Hora Local da Europa Central (Quarta-feira, 14:20 GMT)  
                                           Máx (C)         Mín (C)  

 Esta Noite
9 Jan      Chuva e nevoeiro                          1°C  

 Qui
10 Jan      Neblina de manhã     6°C               4°C  

 Sex
11 Jan      Nublado a sol           7°C              2°C  

 Sáb
12 Jan      Encoberto               5°C              2°C  

Freemeteo:









Por agora 12,3ºC, mas já tive 11,9ºC (a minima do dia)


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2008 às 22:55)

dia de hoje:

máxima: +18.4ºC
minima: +13.3ºC

Ainda caiu um aguaceiro durante a tarde.

por agora estão +15.1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

A temperatura a descer! Agora 13,4ºC e 78% Hr


----------



## João Soares (9 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

Extremos do dia 09.Janeiro.2009

Temp minima: *9,1ºC*
Temp maxima: *18,9ºC*

Por agora rergisto *9,8ºC*


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2008 às 00:01)

Boas, por aqui 11,6ºC
94%HR
1024hpa
ceu com algumas abertas


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

Boas,


A _brincadeira_  ainda deu, *3,5mm* *



Neste momento estou com nevoeiro e temperatura nos 10,6ºC






* A roupa ainda lá está pendurada e...encharcada


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 00:16)

Mais um dia quente para esta altura do ano, mas já um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores.

Extremos do dia: 5,8ºC / 11,8ºC

Por agora: 6,3ºC e céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

7,2ºC e nevoeiro.....
1024hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 09:53)

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva rendeu 3 mm  e agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 9.7ºC agora estou com 11.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Mais um amanhecer cinzento   . A Mínima foi de 10,1ºC.


Registo 09.00h:
Temp. 10,9ºC
Humid. 96%
Pressão 1023
Vento  - -


Actual: Temp. 11,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Estou a entrar em desespero... acho que vou ter que mudar novamente o sensor de sítio  Não acredito nas minhas temperaturas...

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *13,9ºC*
Máxima *16,7ºC*

Hoje de manhã registava 13,3ºC... Vou pensar em soluções durante o fim de semana... estou com um desvio positivo de 2º em relação ao IM e já apresento 5 décimas de desvio positivo em relação á estação que mais se aproximava dos meus valores... Estou piurso


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jan 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia! Manhã por enquanto de céu pouco nublado! Mas isto a qualquer altura muda Registei por volta da 1h da manhã 12,9ºC de minima

Ás 8h30 estavam 15ºC e 82% Hr


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 10:42)

8,4ºC, céu nublado e uns chuviscos.

Mínima de 4,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o dia está agradável.
Durante a noite, caíram *6 mm* de precipitação.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *10,1 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *17,0 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 11:18)

Bom dia!
Está sol!!! (Já não via o sol desde Domingo).
Óbvio que estaria bem mais feliz se estivesse a chover, mas entre céu encoberto  (sem chuva ou chuva molha tolos) e sol, prefiro o sol!

Hoje finalmente a temperatura desceu um pouco mais... 
Minima: 11,1ºC.
Por agora: 15,2ºC

Bem, parace que vêm aí grandes surpresas....


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2008 às 12:02)

Boas,


Alguém abriu as comportas  é que está 











Ainda não é hoje que a roupa enxuga


----------



## HotSpot (10 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

Aqui caiu tudo por volta das 06H

Rendeu *1,2mm*


----------



## PedroNGV (10 Jan 2008 às 13:13)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui a noite rendeu ~3mm.

Temp mínima: 6,5º
Temp máxima: 13º

Actual:
10,9º
1020hPa
83% HR


Abraço!


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2008 às 13:59)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mais do lado da Serra, com 12.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2008 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, por aqui a minima ficou-se nos 10,8ºC (já está a melhorar)
choveu durante a noite, o que rendeu +- 2,5mm

Por agora 16,3ºC, vento nos 8,2 km/h e wind chill nos 14,9ºC, humidade a subir desde á pouco... 65% e pressão nos 1021 hPa


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Por aqui,
Depois de uma manha com sol, o ceu já se encontra toltalmente nublado.
Temp actual:15.2ºC
A pressão já começou a descer 1019.5hPa, com tendência para dimunuir.
Ela vem aí


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2008 às 15:38)

Que grande temporal está aqui no Porto...  Chuva e vento... Mas veio assim num instante... Estou parvo...


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 15:44)

Fernando disse:


> Que grande temporal está aqui no Porto...  Chuva e vento... Mas veio assim num instante... Estou parvo...



Em Coimbra começou a ficar escuro... Já não deve faltar muito!


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2008 às 16:10)

ora, por aqui esteve nevoeiro durante toda a manhã abrindo perto das 11h com ceu pouco nublado. Neste momento aumentou a nublusidade e a temperatura está nos +18.5ºC

(10-01-2008)
novo máximo da temp.: +18.9ºC
minima até agora: +12.7


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

Boas, por aqui o ceu esteve muito nublado o dia todo, por agora 14,6º, vento nos 6,1 km/h, humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1020 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 10,8ºC (07:02)
MÀXIMA: 16,6ºC (15:09)


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 17:33)

Por aqui já cai umas pingas. O céu está a prometer.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2008 às 18:35)

Já está a


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 18:35)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (08h02); Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (14h53); Temperatura actual = 11,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Algum nevoeiro e chuva durante a madrugada e a manhã; sol na parte da tarde.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Já está a



Aqui também já molhou a estrada...
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW, e a temperatura está nos 13,9ºC, mas já esteve nos 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 19:04)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma máxima de 17.0ºC e agora estou com 13.9ºC 

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

Fernando disse:


> Que grande temporal está aqui no Porto...  Chuva e vento... Mas veio assim num instante... Estou parvo...



Eu do outro lado do rio tambem presenti-ei o mesmo que tu vento forte e chuva foi espectacular, e tambem ficou frio.....
E eu a pensar que ja nao vinha a chover porque de manha ja tava  ceu a ficar limpo

Temp maxima: *17,6ºC*
Temp minima: *9,6ºC*
Temp actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

Já refrescou bastante com esta cargazita que deu de tarde!Agora vamos esperar calmamente que o dia de amanha nos traga o granizo, já que a neve p nos é uma miragem! Pintamos a estrada com um branco semelhante!
Só uma nota: qualquer dia fazemos um mini-encontro regional de membros MeteoPT no Porto..!Semos bastauntes!


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Jan 2008 às 20:46)

Aqui, na 1ª Capital do Reino:

T min................11.2º
T máx................15.3º

H min................52%
H máx...............85%


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Boa noite! Em Bragança neste momento chuva "molha-tolos" que já acumulou 0,2 mm e vento fraco de SE. A temperatura actual é de 7,1ºC estabilizados, e pressão de 1021 hPa com tendência de descida.

A máxima foi de 11,3ºC e a mínima de 4,8ºC.



Brigantia disse:


> *Uma nota:*
> 
> O IPB tem afinal 8 estações a funcionar
> 
> ...



Passaram a ser disponibilizados ou passarão a ser disponibilizados? 

Falta aí a estação da freguesia de Gostei, e não pensei que a de Lama Grande permanecesse activa. Bem que podiam meter os dados na net...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 21:53)

Fil disse:


> Boa noite! Em Bragança neste momento chuva "molha-tolos" que já acumulou 0,2 mm e vento fraco de SE. A temperatura actual é de 7,1ºC estabilizados, e pressão de 1021 hPa com tendência de descida.
> 
> A máxima foi de 11,3ºC e a mínima de 4,8ºC.
> 
> ...


ups...passarão mas acho que ainda não existe uma decisão final, se bem que tudo indica que será esse o objectivo.


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

Boas, por aqui 12,2ºC
74%HR
1024hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

7,2ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos do dia: 4,1ºC / 11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 23:34)

Continua a chuva fraca, mas a temperatura vai subindo. 7,8ºC por agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

Dan disse:


> Continua a chuva fraca, mas a temperatura vai subindo. 7,8ºC por agora.



E assim vai continuar tal como aki... mas amanha a partir do fim da tarde acaba essa subida...

E começa uma descida a pique...

assim espero tal como os modelos esperam...

Tem sido um Janeiro muito 'tropical'!!!


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 23:48)

]ToRnAdO[;55140 disse:
			
		

> E assim vai continuar tal como aki... mas amanha a partir do fim da tarde acaba essa subida...
> 
> E começa uma descida a pique...
> 
> ...



Bem tropical infelizmente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:52)

Dan disse:


> Bem tropical infelizmente



Para mim, bem tropical como gosto...

Tudo isto assim o digo, porque adoro BIKINIS


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

]ToRnAdO[;55144 disse:
			
		

> Para mim, bem tropical como gosto...
> 
> Tudo isto assim o digo, porque adoro BIKINIS



Eu também gosto de calor, mas no Verão  e com estes valores, mesmo assim elevados, quase ninguém vai para a praia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

Dan disse:


> Eu também gosto de calor, mas no Verão  e com estes valores, mesmo assim elevados, quase ninguém vai para a praia.



Os Camons andoao por ai... e a fazer nudismo...ainda melhor

Ate amanha

i boas nebrascas onde for...

é preciso é fotos...

Por aki continua klima sub-tropical...e assim continua-se...

Mas inflismente na e possivel...ATE AMANHA...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2008 às 00:16)

Boa Noite, por aqui céu muito nublado e aguaceiros! Neste momento registo 15ºC e 81% Hr. 

Valores de Hj: Tmin 12,9ºC Tmax 20,1ºC

Precipitação até ás 17h  - 2 mm


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Jan 2008 às 00:39)

Tornado quantas e quantas vezes fui eu passar o fim de ano a Tavira e vi a estrangeirada dentro de água. ( eu cá só a partir da Páscoa)


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Hoje de manhã e misteriosamente o meu sensor já dava um valor mais próximo do IM e abaixo do da estação de s.silvestre que estava a ser a minha referência... enfim... foi por ter falado mal dele ontem! 

Ontem atingi a mínima ao fim do dia.

Extremos de ontem: Tmin  *12,7ºC*
                               Tmax  *16,8ºC*

Hoje de manhã 13,1ºC mas com tendência a descer. A pressão estava em 1016hPa.

Durante a noite caíu alguma chuva, e de manhã têm-se registado alguns aguaceiros. Boas abertas nesta altura.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2008 às 10:18)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu muito nublado, tendo caído alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Registei uma minima de 13,1ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 13,4ºC e 81% Hr.

Precipitação entre as 17h e as 8h - 4 mm


----------



## BARROS (11 Jan 2008 às 13:38)

Vocês de Portugal estão reclamando à toa. Não sabem o que é passar calor de verdade em pleno inverno. Posso citar Julho de 2006, quando São Paulo teve *30,2°C* de máxima em um dia. No Rio de Janeiro, chegam a bater os 36°C em pleno inverno. Setembro último, logo no primeiro dia da primavera, São Paulo derreteu em* 34,2°C!* E olha que estamos a 760m do nível do mar... Então, para servir de consolo, dias com máximas de 16°C são considerados frios aqui

Hontem tive o privilégio de observar uma tempestade de raios que saíam do alto de uma nuvem cúmulo-nimbo. Foi muito legal. Eram aqueles raios do tipo nuvem-nuvem. E esse era um sistema isolado. Todo o resto do céu estava a apresentar estrelas... a madrugada foi um inferno! Com certeza acima de 20°C quente!!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Boas tardes, de noite choveu e por isso a temperatura não desceu muito...
A minima registou-se há cerca de meia-hora  com 12,1ºC
Por agora 12,6ºC, vento nos 5,0 km/h (já tem estado nos 15 km/h), humidade nos 75% e pressao a subir, nos 1019 hPa

ele já chegou


----------



## PedroNGV (11 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

Boas pessoal!

Aqui a chuva já rendeu 7,5mm. Neste momento está sol, mas deve ser por pouco tempo!

Temp mínima: 7º
Temp máxima: 11,5º

Actual:
7,9º
1013hPa
79% HR


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2008 às 16:40)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (12h42); Temperatura actual = 9,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa.

*Chuva e vento durante a manhã; céu parcialmente nublado durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## PedroNGV (11 Jan 2008 às 17:24)

Nas ultimas 3 horas a temperatura caiu mais de 3º e a pressão subiu.

Actual:
4,3º
1016hPa
76% HR


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

Por aqui registei a maxima durante a manha que foi de *13,2ºC*

Mas o que mais me supreendeu foi  facto que de tarde as 15h a temperatura desceu aos *7,5ºC* que a minima do dia ate agora

Ha bocado cheguei a casa e ja subiu mas estao uns bons *8,6ºC* 
Ate quanto e que ira descer?


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 19:24)

*8,3ºC* (está a descer bem)


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 21:24)

*7,3ºC*


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

BARROS disse:


> Vocês de Portugal estão reclamando à toa. Não sabem o que é passar calor de verdade em pleno inverno. Posso citar Julho de 2006, quando São Paulo teve *30,2°C* de máxima em um dia. No Rio de Janeiro, chegam a bater os 36°C em pleno inverno. Setembro último, logo no primeiro dia da primavera, São Paulo derreteu em* 34,2°C!* E olha que estamos a 760m do nível do mar... Então, para servir de consolo, dias com máximas de 16°C são considerados frios aqui
> 
> Hontem tive o privilégio de *observar uma tempestade de raios que saíam do alto de uma nuvem cúmulo-nimbo. Foi muito legal. Eram aqueles raios do tipo nuvem-nuvem*. E esse era um sistema isolado. Todo o resto do céu estava a apresentar estrelas... a madrugada foi um inferno! Com certeza acima de 20°C quente!!!



nao me importava nada de observar isso agora, sempre era melhor que esta "pasmaceira"


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jan 2008 às 21:52)

*Guimarães City:*

T min.............8.2º
T máx............13.2º

H min.............59%
H máx............91%


----------



## Rog (11 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

Boa noite,
11,3ºC, ceu nublado
88%HR
1025hpa


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 09:29)

Bom Dia Pessoal!

Bem, hoje finalmente uma minima decente: 6,0ºC  e um vento fraco fresquissimo de NE. 

Devido à queda brusca de temperatura, ontem tive uma minima, não de 10,6ºC (obtida de manhã), mas de 7,9ºC obtida por volta das 23:15. Depois subiu umas decimas.

Por agora 9,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia!! Hoje minima de *3,8ºC*

Por agora 10,1ºC (está a subir de uma maneira...), humidade a 82%, pressão a 1027 hPa e vento nulo.

Quero ver as temperaturas lá para o final do mês...


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 12:05)

AnDré disse:


> Bom Dia Pessoal!
> 
> Bem, hoje finalmente uma minima decente: 6,0ºC  e um vento fraco fresquissimo de NE.
> 
> ...



Ora aqui pela Calçada de Carriche city  céu limpo e ao que parece a temperatura a subir bem. Dia agradável. Preferia chuva e neve... Mas depois daqueles dias encobertos sem sol e sem chuva de jeito, até é agradável um dia assim (para beber uma cervejita mais logo   ).

Quanto aos valores da temperatura por aqui devem ser semelhantes aos do André!
Em Coimbra andarão perto dos do jPdF. Ou seja mesmo longe da estação sei sempre as condições que estão! OBRIGADO METEOPT!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 13:35)

vitamos disse:


> Ora aqui pela Calçada de Carriche city  céu limpo e ao que parece a temperatura a subir bem. Dia agradável. Preferia chuva e neve... Mas depois daqueles dias encobertos sem sol e sem chuva de jeito, até é agradável um dia assim (para beber uma cervejita mais logo   ).
> 
> Quanto aos valores da temperatura por aqui devem ser semelhantes aos do André!
> Em Coimbra andarão perto dos do jPdF. Ou seja mesmo longe da estação sei sempre as condições que estão! OBRIGADO METEOPT!!!!!



Sim, sim vizinho! Está a subir bem..
Já vou com 15,5ºC.
O vento mantem-se fraco de NE.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2008 às 13:35)

Hoje tive uma minima de *5,1ºC*
Por agora tenho *11,1ºC* que a maxima ate agora


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2008 às 13:51)

Boas por aki 7.8ºc com ceu muito nublado, já viram a cota de neve de 800m para amanha do IM  esquesito


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 13:56)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas por aki 7.8ºc com ceu muito nublado, já viram a cota de neve de 800m para amanha do IM  esquesito



Sim spiritmind já mencionei isso de manhã por considerar no mínimo estranho... Mais um fiasco, ou uma enorme surpresa... Eu não acredito, mas a baixar acredito que haja surpresas... Eu penso que a questão passa pela entrada da nebulosidade vs subida da temperatura. Ou seja a haver uma entrada "madrugadora" poderá haver surpresas 

Como este é o tópico de seguimento, só para dizer que aqui em Lisboa o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, a temperatura é agradável, mas de vez em quando sopra uma leve brisa muito fria...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2008 às 14:32)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima hoje foi de 3,0 ºC 

*Cotas de neve ? Há que contar com a velocidade do vento ....*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

Por aqui 15,1ºC.

E lá fora o cenário é este:





Tudo verdinho... Até aprece primavera!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui 15,1ºC.
> 
> E lá fora o cenário é este:
> 
> ...



Olha o moinho de Odivelas! Andei aí muitas vezes em pequeno a passear!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 14:44)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui 15,1ºC.
> 
> E lá fora o cenário é este:
> 
> ...



Boa foto!

No dia 27 de janeiro de 2008, pelas 13:42 vais ver isso tudo branquinho... Vai parecer a Sibéria!

Há pouco umas nuvens passaram em frente ao sol e fizeram baixar a temperatura. Desceu até aos 13,1ºC, mas agora já sobe de novo: 13,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa foto!
> 
> No dia 27 de janeiro de 2008, pelas 13:42 vais ver isso tudo branquinho... Vai parecer a Sibéria!
> 
> Há pouco umas nuvens passaram em frente ao sol e fizeram baixar a temperatura. Desceu até aos 13,1ºC, mas agora já sobe de novo: 13,6ºC



Ohh... Quem me dera... Assim um dia ao estilo do inverno de Tura!
Não resisti em Partilhar convosco um ângulo da minha janela, com vista para um dos moinhos que estão a cair...
Do outro lado do monte é Caneças, penso que seja onde mora o(a) Formiga!

14,0ºC agora, também desceu um pouco...


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2008 às 17:11)

11.9ºC Setúbal céu limpo e vento nulo


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2008 às 18:02)

Ceu nublado e *10,6ºC*

A maxima foi de *12,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e dia frio.

Temperatura Máxima: 15.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 5.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 8.7ºC


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2008 às 20:17)

por agora sigo com Ceu Limpo e +11.1ºC

(12-01-2008)
T.Máx: +15.5ºC
T.Min.: +5.6ºC (minima do mês e ano)


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui dia com céu limpo até bastante agradável, mas agora está cá um frio lá forabrrrrr 10ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Aqui noite fresca com 15,8ºC e 84% Hr


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 22:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui noite fresca com 15,8ºC e 84% Hr



Noite fresca com 15,8ºC  De facto nos Açores a visão do tempo é diferente 

O que é certo é que é um paraíso... E não quero morrer sem visitar os Açores!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

vitamos disse:


> Noite fresca com 15,8ºC  De facto nos Açores a visão do tempo é diferente
> 
> O que é certo é que é um paraíso... E não quero morrer sem visitar os Açores!



Sim é um lugar maravilhoso para se viver. Aqui a visão de tempo é diferente, ainda mais eu que vivo na costa sul da ilha e á cota zero. Temperaturas abaixo de 10 graus são raras, por isso noites de 15 graus já nao é mau e ja são consideradas frescas.

Aqui só faz frio nas terras altas.


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Pelas Terras de *Vimaranes*:

T min...........6.1º
T máx.........11.9º

H min..........66%
H máx.........84%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

Registo agora 15ºC e abertas.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 16:49)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura actual = 9,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa.

*Céu encoberto e vento moderado de sudoeste. Ontem e hoje foram dois dias com madrugadas muito frias (c/ geadas).*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Jan 2008 às 20:41)

T min.........6.1º
T máx........11.9º

H min........66%
H máx.......84%


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

Hoje as temperaturas variaram entre os *13,0ºC* de maxima e *7,8ºC* de minima por volta da 19h com chuva


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 20:53)

boa noite... por agora 10,1ºC

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,2ºC
MÀXIMA: 15,3ºC

PREC: 8,0mm


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia
A min. ficou pelos 8.2ºC, neste momento já está nos 10.2ºC.
A precipitação de ontem (domingo dia 13) chegou aos 23.3 mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2008 às 10:22)

Bom dia! Registei por aqui uma minima até agora de 10,6ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam 12ºC com 81% Hr. O céu está muito nublado mas começam a surgir as primeiras abertas.


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos. um total de 5,8mm desde as 0h.
Ontem ao fim do dia, a passagem de uma frente fria deu chuva por vezes moderada, num total de 25,1mm durante 3 horas.
No momento, 11,4ºc
97%HR
1023hpa


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2008 às 11:23)

Neste momento 12ºC. Céu mto nublado.
Desde as 8h que não chove.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2008 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
Registei uma mínima de *9,7ºC*

Durante o fim de semana registei uma mínima Sábado de 7,2ºC e uma máxima de 14,1ºC ainda na sexta á tarde. Não tenho os restantes valores do fim de semana.

De manhã pessão nos 1016 hPa e a subir...

Logo à noite ou amanhã vou elevar a minha estação mais uns centímetros e virá-la totalmente para o exterior... penso que o estar próximo do parapeito influencia os valores.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 12:06)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem é de relatar tambem que embora não tenha chuvido a humidade era tanta que o chao tava encharcado.

Tive uma mínima de 7.1ºC agora estou com 14.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 13:48)

Boas, esta noite foi marcada por varios aguaceiros fortes... (sempre que havia um, eu acordava)
a minima foi de 7,6ºC
Por agora 15,0ºC, humidade nos 66%, pressão nos 1018 hPa e vanto a 6,8 Km/h...

Aqui está uma foto desta manha:






tambem houve um arco-iris, pouco depois, mas não o pude fotografar porque estava na escola


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2008 às 13:51)

Por aqui neste momento 13.1ºC e 1016.8hPa. 
O Céu apresenta boas abertas.


----------



## Serrano (14 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem, pela manhã, ainda vi alguns flocos de neve no meio da chuva, numa altura em que temperatura estava em 2.1 graus, que foi a mínima de 13 de Janeiro.


----------



## formiga (14 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Poderemos Ter Supresas Para O Final Da Semana?


----------



## formiga (14 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

VAI HAVER UMA QUEDA DA TEMPERATURA PELO NOSSA PORTUGAL


----------



## manchester (14 Jan 2008 às 14:51)

Hoje de manhã por volta das 9 da manhã, andava eu pela zona dos Carvalhos em Gaia quando me deparei com o arco íris


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2008 às 15:10)

Neste momento cai água com força. Já não chovia desde as 8h.
Granizo até ver nada.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2008 às 15:36)

jpmartins disse:


> Neste momento cai água com força. Já não chovia desde as 8h.
> Granizo até ver nada.



Por aqui muito mais sol que nuvens... de salientar o vento que sopra moderado e que dá uma sensação de frio grande 

Estive há pouco a reler mais uma vez a intensa postagem de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Que nostalgia...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 15:42)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui muito mais sol que nuvens... de salientar o vento que sopra moderado e que dá uma sensação de frio grande
> 
> *Estive há pouco a reler mais uma vez a intensa postagem de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Que nostalgia... *



Eu sempre que posso leio-a... essa e a de 28 de janeiro de 2007, embora menos exaltante...

Por agora 14,8ºC, a pouco estiveram 14,6ºC... o vento sopra com rejadas até 12 km/h


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2008 às 17:32)

Olá pessoal..
Aqui por Odivelas, a tarde foi de surpresas... 
Aguaceiros que renderam 2mm! Apesar de pouco, é muito bom para quem já não esperava nada

Tive uma minima de 10,1ºC, uma máxima de 15,9ºC.
Por agora, e depois de mais um aguaceiro, estão 12,2ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2008 às 18:03)

Aqui a surpresa foi de manhã 

Um forte aguaceiro caído por volta das 05h fez com que a humidade e a temperatura tivessem uma descida brusca, que no caso da temperatura foi de 4,7ºC a 2,0ºC em apenas 20 minutos, fazendo com que a precipitação passasse a neve. Eu não cheguei a ver nevar pois quando saí à rua a precipitação já tinha parado, mas os carros apresentavam por cima uma camada de neve de aspecto derretido (talvez devido a chuva posterior), e em algumas zonas também houve acumulação na estrada. 

Neste momento estou com 6,2ºC. A temperatura máxima foi de 8,3ºC e a mínima de 2,0ºC.

Assim se vêm hoje as montanhas de Sanabria desde Bragança:


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

Neste momento tudo calmo, algumas nuvens, 12.7ºC.
O dia de amanha promete chuva e vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.4ºC agora estou com 12.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

boas, depois das 9.50, nao houve mais precipitação; o ceu apenas se apresentou muito nublado...
Por agora *10,9ºC*, vento a 2 km/h, humidade a 87% e pressão a 1020 hPa
A tendencia da minha estação é de *SOL*

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,6ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

Hoje nao aconteceu nada de especial....A nao o facto que hoje na escola tivemos uma palestra sobre a atmosfera (tipo tivemos a falar do el niño e el niña, do Anticiclne dos açores,AA e do da Escandinavia, deve ser este nome, chuvas acidas, degelo, etc.)

A temperatura varou entre os *8,5ºC* pelo que penso durante a tarde porque de manha tinha uma minima de 10,1ºC e a maxima foi de *16,2ºC*
Actualmente tenho *11,2ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

Hoje tive na Laguna de peces na Serra da Sanábria e ás 15.30 estava a agradável temperatura de -0.5º!!! a neve deve ter um bom meio metro...regalei-me com a paisagem!!! Assim que tiver um pouco de tempo mostro as fotos!
A partir da lagoa da sanábria já havia acumulação por isso para quem conhece que imagine no cimo!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Jan 2008 às 20:00)

Como diz a Cesária Évora...Saudade...!!!


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

T min.............7,9º
T máx...........14.2º

H min.............69%
H máx............87%

*"A Oeste nada de novo"*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (07h39); Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (15h23); Temperatura actual = 8,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa.

*Amanhã espera-se chuva intensa e vento forte para as regiões do norte.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 21:12)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a surpresa foi de manhã
> 
> Um forte aguaceiro caído por volta das 05h fez com que a humidade e a temperatura tivessem uma descida brusca, que no caso da temperatura foi de 4,7ºC a 2,0ºC em apenas 20 minutos, fazendo com que a precipitação passasse a neve. Eu não cheguei a ver nevar pois quando saí à rua a precipitação já tinha parado, mas os carros apresentavam por cima uma camada de neve de aspecto derretido (talvez devido a chuva posterior), e em algumas zonas também houve acumulação na estrada.
> 
> ...



Boas fotos

E eu que coloquei o alarme da minha estação para os 2ºC, pois, como sabia que ia ocorrer precipitação se chegasse a essa temperatura podia ver neve...azar, a mínima na minha estação foi de 2,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 21:15)

A temperetura está estagnada entre os 10,1ºC e os 10,3ºC, que também é a temperatura actual
humidade a 89%, vento a 1,4 km/h, pressão a 1021 hPa (com tendencia para subida)


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje tive na Laguna de peces na Serra da Sanábria e ás 15.30 estava a agradável temperatura de -0.5º!!! a neve deve ter um bom meio metro...regalei-me com a paisagem!!! Assim que tiver um pouco de tempo mostro as fotos!
> A partir da lagoa da sanábria já havia acumulação por isso para quem conhece que imagine no cimo!!!




Ficamos á espera das fotos.
A Sanabria é fantástica


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 21:55)

Fil disse:


>



A Sanábria está espectacular


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Aqui a temperatura já começou a descer... por agora *9,4ºC*
Humidade a *90%*

Hoje o dia não rendeu nada em termos de precipitação... *1mm* e tudo de manha...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2008 às 22:05)

Dan disse:


> A Sanábria está espectacular



Realmente fantástica... Boas fotos Fil

Engraçado... em Março do ano passado, quando estive aí em Bragança lembro-me de ver a Sanábria sem sequer saber o que era... nem sem saber como é espectacular no Inverno... Naquela altura não tinha qualquer neve, aliás, até parecia um pouco desértico...

A ver se convenço alguem aqui da familia ír comigo aí nas férias de carnaval... Pena que eles não gostem de frio...

*9,2ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Realmente fantástica... Boas fotos Fil
> 
> Engraçado... em Março do ano passado, quando estive aí em Bragança lembro-me de ver a Sanábria sem sequer saber o que era... nem sem saber como é espectacular no Inverno... Naquela altura não tinha qualquer neve, aliás, até parecia um pouco desértico...
> 
> ...



O ano passado foi um pouco anormal...quase não houve neve. 
Não sei quantos dias de neve por ano questuma ter a Sanabria mas em Março até é habitual ter neve.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2008 às 22:16)

Que fotos mais espectaculares!
Acho que mereciam outro destaque no fórum! Penso que há um tópico sobre a Sanábria!



Fil disse:


> Aqui a surpresa foi de manhã
> 
> Um forte aguaceiro caído por volta das 05h fez com que a humidade e a temperatura tivessem uma descida brusca, que no caso da temperatura foi de 4,7ºC a 2,0ºC em apenas 20 minutos, fazendo com que a precipitação passasse a neve. Eu não cheguei a ver nevar pois quando saí à rua a precipitação já tinha parado, mas os carros apresentavam por cima uma camada de neve de aspecto derretido (talvez devido a chuva posterior), e em algumas zonas também houve acumulação na estrada.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2008 às 23:03)

Belas imagens, amanhã já vou poder ver essas serras ao vivo, hoje quando cheguei a Bragança já era de noite...

No meu termometro registo 6.7ºC,


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

Excelentes fotos 

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 8.9ºC a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2008 às 23:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 11,9ºC
86%HR
1025hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos. A Tmin foi de 10,6ºC a máxima atingi-a agora com 16ºC 

Ele há cada uma!!!! A máxima agora á noite


----------



## Zoelae (15 Jan 2008 às 00:23)

Hey espectáculo!!!

A estação de Edroso fica no concelho de Vinhais, se é o Edroso que estou a pensar, essa estação fica na maior elevação da península de Lomba (fica entre dos rios), com 923m de altitude, no extremo Noroeste do Distrito. Realmente, eu sempre já há uns anos que instalaram lá a estação, nunca pensei que fosse do IPB, pensei que era do INAG, mas achava estranho essa estação não aparecer no site deles.

Sabes se há dados disponíveis online??? podes-me arranjar os dados se tens acesso a eles.
 Essa estação é importante para a caracterização daquela zona. Existe uma estação tb próx. do INAG que é a da Gestosa (705m)



Brigantia disse:


> Por Bragança (S. Tiago), 9,8ºC e a pressão também já baixou um pouco, 1026hPA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (15 Jan 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 12ºC e 87%HR
1026hpa ceu nublado


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia! 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima *9,7ºC *
Máxima *16,0ºC
*


Hoje acordei com *10,9ºC 
*

Pressão: *1020 hPA*


Continuo ás voltas com a estação, mas vou reportando os valores à mesma uma vez que são os únicos que tenho!


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2008 às 10:08)

Boas,


Manhã de nevoeiro por estas bandas e com temperatura mínima de 5,4ºC


Registo das 09.00H

Temp. 6,8ºC
Humid. 95%
Pressão 1022hPa
Vento 1,0km/h SW



Temp. actual: 7,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2008 às 10:25)

Bom dia manhã amena por aqui com céu muito nublado e a ameaçar chuva.

Registei nas minhas duas estações os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 15,7ºC  e 16ºC

Actual - 16,5ºC numa e 16,8ºC com 82% Hr na outra

Nota: Os sensores de ambas as estações estão colocados no interior do abrigo de madeira.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia aqui estão 8.7ºC e o ceu está muito nublado


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 11:16)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia aqui estão 8.7ºC e o ceu está muito nublado



Perto de 9ºC, nesta altura do ano em BRAGANÇA!!!!!!!

Depois não querem que ande tudo desanimado... mas que tempo tão desinteressante!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Desinteressante vai se ro fim-de-semana quando os termometros chegarem aos 20ºC


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 11:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Desinteressante vai se ro fim-de-semana quando os termometros chegarem aos 20ºC



Sim tenho visto as previsões... Só me lembro de um Janeiro com temperaturas tão altas... não me recordo se foi em 1999 ou 2000. Lembro-me de estar a estudar para os exames do semestre impar na Faculdade e de estar em Corroios (Almada), numa esplanada ao sol de t.shirt... 

O frio que parecia vir no fim de Janeiro tb parece estar-se a adiar... 


Por aqui de momento céu encoberto... nada de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2008 às 11:44)

vitamos disse:


> Perto de 9ºC, nesta altura do ano em BRAGANÇA!!!!!!!
> 
> Depois não querem que ande tudo desanimado... mas que tempo tão desinteressante!



Eu agora já registo 9.3ºC, mas o meu termometro está perto da parede isso pode estar a influenciar um pouco a temperatura...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

Boas, por cá a minima de hoje foi igual á de intem, ou seja 7,6ºC
Á pouco esteve a chover mas foi muito pouco... o pluviometro nem sequer registou

Por agora 14,3ºC (á pouco estiveram 14,6ºC), vento a *26,6 km/h*, humidade a 73% e pressão a 1021 hPa

O ceu está completamente encoberto


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2008 às 12:28)

Já esta a chover  com 14,1ºC


----------



## Serrano (15 Jan 2008 às 14:02)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vai derreter muita neve, visto que a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas aproxima-se dos 5 graus...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Chuva fraca em Bragança com 9.2ºC o vento está moderado com rajadas por veses fortes


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2008 às 15:31)

Por aqui uma persistente e irritante chuvinha de molha... TODOS!

Dia monótono...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

Yep, dia muito monotono.

minima de *9,0ºC*

E tem andado desde as 11H30 até agora, sempre na casa dos 15,16ºC

Pluviometro vazio e rajada maxima de *45km/h*


----------



## formiga (15 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

boa tarde.
ja viram o gfs?
para as pro.16/24748horas?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2008 às 16:23)

formiga disse:


> boa tarde.
> ja viram o gfs?
> para as pro.16/*24748horas*?





A 24748 horas é o ...Holocausto, Juízo final ????


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

Boas, a pouco apanhei uma molha  quando sai da escola pa casa

As temperaturas andam entre os *9,7ºC* de minima e os *14,5ºC* de maxima
Por agora *13,4ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

Aqui céu muito nublado a encoberto, mas sem chuva. Algumas rajadas de vento por agora


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2008 às 17:31)

Boa tarde, durante a tarde choveu; embora a chuva fosse fraca ainda deu para criar umas pocinhas
Por agora 13,3ºC, vento entre os 10 e os 15 km/h (embora já tenha chegado aos *27,3 km/h*, e dado uma grande sensação de frio: 6,4ºC), humidade a 92% e pressão (a descer) *1018 hPa*

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,6ºC
MÁXIMA: 14,6ºC

Ceu encoberto praticamente o dia todo


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jan 2008 às 17:39)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui tem chovido o dia inteiro, mas com pouca intensdade. O vento sopra moderado.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

Aqui está a chover com intensidade  e o vento está muito forte, estão 9.6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

1,1mm na última hora e rajadas na ordem dos 26Km/h (de notar que o meu anemometro tem algumas barreiras arquitectónicas)
A temperatura está nos 10,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2008 às 19:43)

*Brigantia*, não eras tu que tinhas a estação online no Wunderground ?


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Brigantia*, não eras tu que tinhas a estação online no Wunderground ?



É verdade mas tive alguns problemas com o software


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

Segundo o weatheronline.

Rajada máxima:
Penhas Douradas - 101 km/h
Bragança - 76 km/h
Vila Real - 76 km/h
Porto/Pedras Rubras – 63km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2008 às 19:49)

Brigantia disse:


> É verdade mas tive alguns problemas com o software



Quando é que pensas voltar a colocá-la online?


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jan 2008 às 19:55)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Quando é que pensas voltar a colocá-la online?



Ainda não sei, até porque não tenho PC, apenas portátil, e naturalmente preciso bastantes vezes dele fora de casa...


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2008 às 20:06)

boa noite por aqui chuva com imenso vento 9.8ºc noite invernal


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2008 às 20:09)

Por aqui dia de alguns chuviscansos  e assim se mantem...já registei 2 mm.

Tive uma máxima de 15.7ºC agora estou com 13.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Em Espanha tá assim... mas o IM, é mais soft...

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_mm.php


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Jan 2008 às 20:43)

T min...........10.5º
T máx..........12.8º

H min...........79%
H máx..........97%


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2008 às 22:07)

A temperatura sobe... 13,8ºC e está a 
O vento á pouco chegou aos 26,6 km/h
a Humidade está a 96% e a pressão a 1018 hPa

*Alguem me sabe dizer qual a altitude das Penhas Douradas??
Obrigado...*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2008 às 22:11)

Gilmet disse:


> *Alguem me sabe dizer qual a altitude das Penhas Douradas??
> Obrigado...*



Penso que a altitude ronda os 1400 m nas Penhas Douradas.
As Penhas da Saúde é que penso que ficam mais acima, a uns 1600 m.


----------



## Mago (15 Jan 2008 às 22:23)

Rajada Máxima do Vento 76km/hr às 21:16 
Precipitação (Hoje) 8mm 
Temperatura 8.9°C -0.1º/hr


----------



## *Marta* (15 Jan 2008 às 22:23)

Por aqui chuvisca de vez em quando, mas está uma ventania daquelas... Até já há intermitências do fornecimento de electricidade!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

Boa noite! Por aqui depois de uma tarde de chuviscos e vento com algumas rajadas fortes, agora céu nublado já com algumas abertas

Registei nas minhas duas estações máximas de 17,3ºC  e 17,1ºC

Neste momento registam valores de 16,5ºC e 16,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2008 às 23:00)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Penso que a altitude ronda os 1400 m nas Penhas Douradas.
> As Penhas da Saúde é que penso que ficam mais acima, a uns 1600 m.



Obrigado

14,2ºC


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2008 às 23:04)

Dia invernal por aqui: muita chuva, muito vento.

Registei em Melgaço 16.3mm de precipitação e uma rajada de 52km/h.

Neste momento estão 10.9ºC...


----------



## João Soares (15 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Por ca vai chovendo ( pelo ogimet pelo Porto choveu 6,9mm)
Temp actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (02h05); Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (14h33); Temperatura actual = 10,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa.

*Chuva com algum vento; por agora nevoeiro na região (Estremoz, Borba, Vila Viçosa, Alandroal), sendo praticamente cerrado nos locais mais elevados.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## thunder-storm (15 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

por coimbra..dia invernoso....chuva...muito vento e frio......desde o inicio da tarde....contudo...a chuva vai e vem...e de maneira geralmente fraca...

já agr...alg sabe que aconteceu ao radar do IM??


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jan 2008 às 23:58)

boas

o radar do IM não trabalha com chuva 

só em dias secos 

estes dias só é bom para regar relva 

por aqui chuviscoso   de vez em quando 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

Já repararam nas temperaturas da grande Lisboa?
É meia noite e estamos quase com as máximas do dia:
Eu tenho 14,8ºC, a máxima foi de 15,3 e a minima de 9,6ºC

A chuva acumulada foi de 3mm.

Wunderground em Lisboa:
http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html


----------



## CMSAFF (16 Jan 2008 às 00:36)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura sobe... 13,8ºC e está a
> O vento á pouco chegou aos 26,6 km/h
> a Humidade está a 96% e a pressão a 1018 hPa
> 
> ...



Penhas Douradas - 1360 m.

Penhas da Saúde - 1500 m.


----------



## iceworld (16 Jan 2008 às 00:42)

Aqui continuamos com  que tem sido moderada ao contrário de quase todo o dia em que foi sempre fraca.
A temp. está nos 13.2º


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 08:45)

Por aqui noite de alguma chuva (1 mm) agora o céu encontra-se cheio de neblina bastante densa em altitude.

Tive uma mínima de 11.9ºC  agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax *14,9ºC*
Tmin *10,9ºC*

Agora o momento "twilight zone" do dia:

Durante a noite registaram-se alguns aguaceiros bem fortes. Neste periodo e por motivos desconhecidos sofri um apagão meteorológico, ou seja o sensor de temperaturas deixou de comunicar totalmente 

Preparava-me já para mudar as pilhas de manhã e qual não  é o meu espanto: JÁ FUNCIONAVA! E para maior espanto ainda: COM VALORES PRÒXIMOS DO IM... o que nunca tinha acontecido!

Será que a estação morreu, ressuscitou e voltou em forma  

Para completar, às 8h:

Temp.  *11,7ºC* (a mínima registada, enquanto estação ressuscitada  )
Pressão *1019* hPa


----------



## Kraliv (16 Jan 2008 às 10:07)

Boas,


Alguma chuva durante a noite, com registo total desde as 00.00h, de *3,5,mm*


Temperatura mínima 10,3ºC.

Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 11,3ºC
Humid. 90%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 9,7km/h WSW


Temp. actual: 12,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia Pessoal!

Ao inico do dia ainda caiu uns aguaceirozitos, mas nem chegou a 1mm de precipitação acumulada.
Por agora céu muito nublado, e vento moderado a forte de oeste.

A temperatura minima foi de 12,6ºC

Por agora 14,7ºC..


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

Precipitação aqui:

hoje - *3,2mm*
ontem - *3,4mm*


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2008 às 17:38)

Alguns aguaceiros durante o dia.

Extremos do dia: 5,8ºC / 9,1ºC

Por agora: poucas nuvens e 6,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2008 às 18:19)

Por agora céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de Noroeste e 12,5ºC
Estou na temperatura minima do dia!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2008 às 19:10)

Boa tarde, hoje por cá foi um dia de ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos que renderam *2mm*...
Por agora sigo com *11,2ºC*, que tambem é a minima do dia, vento a 00 (embora já tenha chegado aos *35 km/h*), humidade a 82% e pressão a 1024 hPa...

O IM já prevê uma "melhoria" das condiçoes do tempo com *descida da temperatura minima*...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Não é por andar fraquinho que se deixe de participar quando se gosta gosta-se de tudo  (todos os fenomenos)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado ainda cairam umas pingas mas nada de especial...agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma máxima de 16.3ºC agora estou com 11.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jan 2008 às 19:18)

boas

o que faço com estas pausas meteorológicas é:

organização das fotos, vídeos etc do ultimo evento

faço um seguimento de outros países.

vejo o que se faz na internet sobre meteorologia

e tudo o resto

dia calmo aqui na margem sul com umas nuvens de vez em quando a tapar o sol

abraços


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

Alguns aguaceiros e uma diminuição da intensidade do vento ao longo do dia. Agora registo 7.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2008 às 20:54)

Por motivo de testes da universidade o tempo é escasso, aqui a monotonia até aborrece caíram alguns aguaceiros muito fracos durante a noite, mas nem chegou a 1 mm. 

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.4ºC (que também é a mínima de hoje)

Caso não tenha tempo para vir visitem o meu blog vou tentar manter as temperaturas lá actualizadas, até 2ª feira vai ser assim.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..............10.1º
T máx..............14º

H min...............62%
H máx..............97%


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2008 às 21:16)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (13h56); Temperatura actual = 8,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa.

*Vento moderado com rajadas por volta do meio dia.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Boas, hoje mínima de 5,4ºc, máxima de 10,4ºC e temperatura actual 5,9ºC.
Hoje 2,1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Temperatura actual: *8,4ºC*
Humidade a 90%

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,4ºC (temperatura actual)
MÁxIMA: 15,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui foi um autentico dia de Verão com céu muito nublado, com largos periodos de céu pouco nublado. 

Os nas minhas duas estações registei os seguintes valores:

1) Tmin 15,1º / Tmax 21,5ºC

2) Tmin 15,4ºC / Tmax 21,4ºC

Actuais:

1) 17ºC 

2) 17,2ºC e 80% Hr


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

Por ca, so caiu um aguaceiro fraco de manha, do resto ceu pouco nublado com as seguintes temperatura:
Maxima: *15,2ºC*
Minima: *9,7ºC*
Actual: *10,4ºC *


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2008 às 00:55)

Aqui pelo Nordeste registo 6.0ºC,  depois da ventania de ontem agora quase que nem ha vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

Por aqui, estão *10,1 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 02:31)

Temp. a subir  9.4º 
Mas que raio, a esta hora é que lhe deu para isto ??


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2008 às 02:46)

Bem, já estou com os olhos em bico de ver tantas absorvancias, irradiancias, transmitancias, reflectancias..... Enfim... Amanha exame de radiações e energia solar..:

Por agora 10,9ºC.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de norte... 
Espero quando acordar (por volta das 7h para continuar o estudo intensido até à hora de almoço...) assistir a uma temperatura mais baixa que esta.. É que o vento não a está a deixar descer mais..


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 09:26)

Por aqui noite de céu com algumas nuvens e assim e agora encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 7.4ºC agora estou com 10.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite de céu com algumas nuvens e assim e agora encontra-se muito nublado.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 7.4ºC agora estou com 10.8ºC.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.



Registei por aqui uma mínima bem mais alta (tenho definitivamente um microclima onde estou, mas não sou o único as estações do IM e wunderground próximas, tb trocam constantemente de padrões de valores entre si, não existe uma lógica diária), acordei com *11,2ºC*.

A pressão está nos *1028 hPa* e a subir.

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *11,7ºC*
Tmax *14,6ºC*

De referir que o céu se encontra muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

vitamos disse:


> Registei por aqui uma mínima bem mais alta (tenho definitivamente um microclima onde estou, mas não sou o único as estações do IM e wunderground próximas, tb trocam constantemente de padrões de valores entre si, não existe uma lógica diária), acordei com *11,2ºC*.
> 
> A pressão está nos *1028 hPa* e a subir.
> 
> ...



Ssabes tambem pode ter havido muitas nuvens por ai durante a noite logo essa temperatura mínima  se for um micro-clima é tambem á cetenas deles no nosso país.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chuviscos, é a única coisa a registar.
Vamos lá ver se as condições melhoram p o início de Fevereiro, pk até lá.....


----------



## mocha (17 Jan 2008 às 09:40)

bom dia a todos, ja estão habituados a minha ausencia? infelizmente não tenho tido tempo, vamos ao que interessa, por aqui ceu muito nublado, 12ºC, não chove nem faz sol, pasmaceira


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ssabes tambem pode ter havido muitas nuvens por ai durante a noite logo essa temperatura mínima  se for um micro-clima é tambem á cetenas deles no nosso país.



Referiste um factor importante: entrada de nuvens. Eu quando estou a dormir não consigo ver as flutuações durante a noite. Mas de manhã dou sempre uma passagem no wunderground e hoje reparei que as temperaturas andam a dançar durante a noite! sobe e desce constante. GEralmente e já disse aqui várias vezes, as minhas mínimas costumam ser altas em comparação com mínimas próximas (como por exemplo as do iceworld ainda ontem á noite, quando ele registava pouco mais de 9ºC eu estava com 11,8ºC). Mas o que é certo é que algumas vezes tenho valores mais baixos e já cheguei a ter abaixo dos valores do IM que estão sempre significativamente abaixo dos meus...  logo não há padrão  A meteorlogia é fascinante


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jan 2008 às 09:46)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos,* ja estão habituados a minha ausencia?*  infelizmente não tenho tido tempo, vamos ao que interessa, por aqui ceu muito nublado, 12ºC, não chove nem faz sol, pasmaceira





Tens andado ausente... Não dei por nada 
Deixa lá, pode que a nova época seja melhor para o Glorioso


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

Ora bem...


Céu nubladinho por aqui e temperatura mínima 5,1ºC

Dados das 09.00H:

Temp. 7,7ºC
Humid. 94%
Pressão 1029hPa (sobe...sobe)
Vento 0,3km/h S



Temp. actual 9,9ºC



PS: Venha lá o calor uns dias, porque tenho uns rabanetes para crescerem!


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, ja estão habituados a minha ausencia? infelizmente não tenho tido tempo, vamos ao que interessa, por aqui ceu muito nublado, 12ºC, não chove nem faz sol, pasmaceira



Bom dia estamos habituados à ausência de muita gente  Entre desilusão meteorológica e exames este fórum nos últimos dias tem tido um decrescimo de postagens em relação ao aumento de registados. AH mas o inverno não acabou!! Isto ainda vai voltar em força


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 09:54)

Juro que não fiz de propósito!!! Mas reparei agora que passei a cumulus esta manhã   

Já trabalhava mais um bocadinho em vez de andar a postar tanto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu pouco nublado, embora durante a noite tenham caído alguns aguaceiros

As minhas duas estações registaram os seguintes valores de temperatura minima até ao momento:

1) Tmin 15,5ºC

2) Tmin 15,8ºC

Ás 8h30 estavam

1) 15,5ºC

2) 16ºC e 84% Hr


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 11:08)

Céu nublado com nevoeiro à mistura (sinto falta de um smile para o nevoeiro)
Temp. nos 13.0º


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2008 às 11:21)

Minima de *6,6ºC*

Fica o balanço dos primeiros 16 dias de janeiro

14 dias de precipitação = 63,0 mm
2 dias sem precipitação
Min= 3,9ºC (1-Jan)
Max= 19,2ºC (10-Jan)
Maior Rajada= 71km/h no dia 3
Vento Médio= 7,6km/h
Pressão minima= 1000,0 hpa no dia 3


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 12:42)

Começou a  miudinha mas constante  com uma temp de 13.9º


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 13:05)

iceworld disse:


> Começou a  miudinha mas constante  com uma temp de 13.9º



Sim confirmo... mas não deve durar muito


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 13:21)

Por aqui tambem chuvisca estou com 15.3ºC 

O radar está com a maior bebedeira de sempre


----------



## BARROS (17 Jan 2008 às 13:46)

BOM-DIA!!!
Têm chovido muito aqui no estado de são paulo. Só no domingo, no vale do ribeira, litoral sul do estado, em 6 horas, caiu *220mm*, o que é quase a média histórica do mês na região. Aqui na capital, São Paulo, choveu um "pouco" menos:* 130mm **nos últimos 4 dias*. Agora, é impressionante a diferença de valores entre São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro. Enquanto aqui caiu o mundo de água, lá quase não choveu e o calor não foi embora. E as duas cidades distam entre sí apenas 400km. Observem os dados:
*SÃO PAULO:*
13/01-mín:19,4°/máx:25,6° e 61,4mm
14/01-mín:20,4°/máx:27,5° e 1,6mm
15/01-mín:18,5°/máx:28,3° e 65,8mm
16/01-mín:18,2°/máx:30,3° e 1,2mm
*RIO DE JANEIRO:*
13/01-mín:21,8°/máx:31,8° e 0mm
14/01-mín:20,9°/máx:35,0° e 0mm
15/01-mín:19,6°/máx:33,5° e 4,4mm
16/01-mín:19,7°/máx:37,6° e 0mm
Todos os dados são oficiais do INMET.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

BARROS disse:


> BOM-DIA!!!
> Têm chovido muito aqui no estado de são paulo. Só no domingo, no vale do ribeira, litoral sul do estado, em 6 horas, caiu *220mm*, o que é quase a média histórica do mês na região. Aqui na capital, São Paulo, choveu um "pouco" menos:* 130mm **nos últimos 4 dias*. Agora, é impressionante a diferença de valores entre São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro. Enquanto aqui caiu o mundo de água, lá quase não choveu e o calor não foi embora. E as duas cidades distam entre sí apenas 400km. Observem os dados:
> *SÃO PAULO:*
> 13/01-mín:19,4°/máx:25,6° e 61,4mm
> ...



Há coisas que são mesmo curiosas e que mostram como as perspectivas podem ser muito diferentes mediante o ambiente em que nos inserimos (reflexão meteo-psicológica em funcionamento  ). Ainda no outro dia o Miguel Minhoto nos brindou com a "noite fresca com 15 graus" o que, e como ele explicou bem, era perfeitamente lógico! Hoje o nosso colega além Atlântico Barros diz-nos que a diferença de valores entre São Paulo e  o Rio de Janeiro é enorme tendo em conta que as cidades distam apenas 400km. Para nós aqui em Portugal 400 km marcam completamente a diferença porque é uma distância ENORME!!  Obviamente que para um brasileiro só pode ser uma distância pequena!! 

Peço desculpa por este aparte mas acho estas coisas fascinantes e mostra como a realidade das pessoas pode ser tão diferente. Por isso é que sempre gostei de conhecer as pessoas por aquilo que elas são: PESSOAS! Seja de onde forem, aprende-se sempre muito


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2008 às 14:22)

Boas tardes!!

POr aqui minima de *7,6ºC*
Agora estão 14,5ºC, vento entr os 2 e os 8 km/h, humidade a 88%, pressão a 1028 hPa (já esteve a 1030 hPa).
O ceu está encoberto, chuvisco e gaivotas kami kaze não sei o que se passa parace que a praia é já ali ao fundo é que já ca andam há mais de uma semana...


----------



## Sam (17 Jan 2008 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde!!
Por cá 13º, pouco vento e ja caiu uma chuvinha..
E a tal neve a cotas médias ??? será que este mês/ano teremos de novo neve como em 2006?? 
era tão bom....


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

14.7º  com céu muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (17 Jan 2008 às 18:54)

Por ca de manha teve de chuva, mas a principio da tarde a chuva foi-se e teve ceu pouco nublado
As temperaturas rondar os *10,6ºC* de minima e a maxima de*18,5ºC* nao tava nao a espera
Por agora ceu muito nublado e *13,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

Por tarde de alguns chuviscos agora o céu está a proceder á limpeza 

Tive uma máxima de 16.9ºC agora estou com 12.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco...a pressão anda com alguma flutuações.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2008 às 19:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por tarde de alguns chuviscos agora o céu está a proceder á limpeza
> 
> Tive uma máxima de 16.9ºC agora estou com 12.2ºC.
> 
> A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco...a pressão anda com alguma flutuações.



Aqui exactamente a mesma coisa..
Mais um dia ameno...

Minima:9,2
Máxima:16,3
Actual:12,9


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Jan 2008 às 21:21)

*T min.............10.3º
T máx............13.7º

H min.............80%
H máx............93%*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

Boa noite, a temperatura tem estado estaganda entre os 11,6ºc e os 12,0ºC
Por agora estão 11,8ºC, vento a 00, humidade a 96% e pressão a 1030 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,6ºC
MÀXIMA: 15,9ºC


----------



## iceworld (17 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

!3.5º  
Esta o céu a limpar apesar de ainda muito nublado !!
Que seca de tempo mais sem sal de tão ameno que tem estado


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 9,1ºC com céu bastante nublado ainda e a pressão já vai nos 1032 hPa. A mínima foi de 5,4ºC e a máxima de 10,3ºC. Este mês está uma miséria e assim vai continuar...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (04h37); Temperatura máxima = 13,8 ºC (13h50); Temperatura actual = 8,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa.

*Estremoz: nevoeiro quase cerrado neste momento (Anticiclone).*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com abertas durante a manhã e aguaceiros pela tarde. Neste momento o vento sopra de sul com muita intensidade.

Hoje nas minhas duas estações registei os seguintes valores:

1) Tmin 15,5ºC / Tmax 18,8ºC Actual 17,2ºC

2) Tmin 15,8ºC / Tmax 18,8ºC Actual 17,4ºC e 74% Hr.

Precipitação acumulada entre as 17h de ontem e as 17h de hoje - 2 mm.


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

http://www.cdc.noaa.gov/map/images/ens/m500z_f360_eubg.gif


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:07)

boa noite
podem ver se estes graficos sao bons?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 23:17)

formiga disse:


> boa noite
> podem ver se estes graficos sao bons?



Formiga o site não dá


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2008 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui 13,5ºC
ceu nublado
98%HR
1029hpa


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2008 às 23:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Formiga o site não dá



Já dá, o link foi corrigido.


Utilizo outros, mas parecem ser tb bons!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

9,5ºC e 1031hPA


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Formiga o site não dá



nao entres por aqui, se calhar nao da mas o site esta correcto
e bastante bom


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:26)

dame o teu pareser


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

Agora sim  sim esse é mais um modelo entre muitos 

----------

Por aqui está-se a formar nevoeiro vamos ter bastante amanhã de manhã estou com 11.0ºC pressão nos 1031hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

qual a analise que fazem dos graficos


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:40)

ha muitas diferensas dos outros?


----------



## formiga (17 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

mario barros, sao modelos fiaveis?


----------



## João Esteves (17 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Boa Noite!

Noite tranquila e húmida

Sigo com...
Portela: 12.7ºC / 88%
Nisa: 10.9ºC / 98%

Amanhá é esperado nevoeiro intenso e persistente ao longo do dia. Cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

formiga disse:


> mario barros, sao modelos fiaveis?



Eu adorava analisar-te o modelo mas eu não o costumo usar quanto á fiabilidade não sei porque mais uma vez não os costumo utilizar.

Eu por acaso não sei a que se refere o comportamento a 500 mb que é o caso do modelo que dás mas penso que se referer a algo a ver com a pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 00:21)

Por cá, a temperatura está relativamente elevada e estável nos *11,2 ºC*.
Vamos lá ver qual será a mínima de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 09:15)

Por aqui noite de algum nevoeiro agora o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 10.4ºC agora estou com 11.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2008 às 10:42)

Por aqui minima de 8,0ºC

O nevoeiro anda nas redondezas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui manhã de céu quase encoberto e com bastante vento de sul. A chuva pode chegar a qualquer momento.

Nas minhas duas estações registei os seguintes valores:

1) Tmin 17ºC ás 8h30 estavam 17,3ºC

2) Tmin 17,2ºC  ás 8h30 estavam 17,4ºC e 75% Hr


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2008 às 10:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui minima de 8,0ºC
> 
> O nevoeiro anda nas redondezas...




Andava nas redondezas....chegou agora e em força às 10:45 da manhã


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem

Tmin *11,2ºC*
Tmax *16,2ºC*

Hoje ás 8h registava *13,0ºC*, mas a temperatura estava a descer devido ao nevoeiro que se começava a formar... mas que se dissipou passado alguns minutos!

Pressão em *1033 hPa* (recorde da estação) e a subir!


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2008 às 12:03)

Boas, malta!!

Ceu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
Tenho neste momento *18,2ºC*
A minima foi de *12,1ºC* ate agora ja registei de maxima *18,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 12:42)

Bom dia!
15,3ºC agora e um dia bonito de sol e sem vento! lol!

Da minha janela vejo um manto espesso de nevoeiro sobre a zona oriental (aeroporto de Lisboa). Algo me diz que ainda vai persistir durante umas quantas horas...

Aqui quando cheguei a casa (por volta da meia noite) também estava uma espécie de neblina ou nevoeiro, mas pouco denso... A temperatura era de então 11,8ºC...

E pouco mais desceu... A minima foi de: 10,7ºC...
Mais uma noite amena e humida! Tudo molhado de manhã..

Mas como disse agora está sol...
E eu até gosto do sol, mas... Há estados meteorológicos melhores..


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2008 às 13:11)

A maxima ate agora foi de *20,0ºC*
Por agora 19,5ºC e mceu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 13:47)

Boa tarde
Por aqui noite com algum nevoeiro e minima de 10,3ºC
Agora ja vai em 17,3ºC
ceu muito nublado e pressão a 1030 hPa


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 13:52)

Ah.. Não é que o vento de Este está a trazer o nevoeiro de Lisboa?!
O céu está a encobrir rapidamente, e a temperatura que já esteve nos 15,8ºC, está a descer...

Por agora: 14,7ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 14:00)

Por aqui a min. foi de 12.3ºC


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Na zona das Penhas da Saúde vê-se neve a partir dos 1500/1600 metros de altitude.


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

17.4º de temp.  com o céu a limpar

Que Inverno este


----------



## squidward (18 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

por aqui algum nevoeiro/Ceu encoberto e com +15.3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

Neste momento 15.8ºC, 1031.1 hPa.


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

Boas, por aqui 16,5ºC
ceu nublado
16,5ºC
82%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jan 2008 às 15:38)

Max: 20,2ºC
Min: 14,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2008 às 16:49)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (05h49); Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (15h00); Temperatura actual = 13,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## lsalvador (18 Jan 2008 às 17:08)

Aqui por Alhos-Vedros foi de :

Temperatura Máxima  14.7 às  14:28 
Temperatura Mínima  10.1 às  02:56


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

Ao contrário do que eu esperava, a tarde nao foi de chuva, mas sim de sol. E mantem-se aqui as boas abertas.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2008 às 17:10)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo... acho que esta noite vai arrefecer bastante, tudo se conjuga para tal! 

Aproveito para desejar-vos um bom fim de semana meus caros, uma vez que vou para a Guarda e só volto 2ª feira


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2008 às 17:18)

Máximo Hoje:  16.4 °C (15:49) 
Mínimo Hoje:  8.0 °C (03:23) 

O Nevoeiro não levantou o dia todo da ria do tejo. Com o cair da noite provavelmente vai piorar. Fica um aviso de cuidado para os condutores daqui da zona, e não só


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

A neve que ainda cobre as montanhas é uma das poucas coisas que dá um certo ar de Inverno, mas com estes valores de temperatura não deve aguentar muito tempo 

Extremos do dia: 7,3ºC / 12,3ºC

Por agora: Céu limpo e 9,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.8ºC e agora estou com 11.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2008 às 19:50)

Alguém disse 20 ºC ?

Pela zona nevoeiro quase cerrado em alguns locais e  temperatura a descer para os 8,5 ºC.

* Algum estudo sobre o aumento da frequência de dias de nevoieiro nesta região do Alentejo derivado da construção da barragem do Alqueva ?*


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2008 às 19:50)

Devido aos exames tenho estado um pouco ausente.
Dia bem ameno, mas parece que esta noite vai ser fresca, neste momento o meu termometro regista 7.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Jan 2008 às 20:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguém disse 20 ºC ?
> 
> Pela zona nevoeiro quase cerrado em alguns locais e  temperatura a descer para os 8,5 ºC.



Yahh!! Por aqui atingi uma maxima de 20ºC quem diria que e Janeiro

Por agora *12.4ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

Boas, devido a testes da universidade tenho estado ausente, nada de novo , céu limpo e algum calor.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.4ºC

Amanhã devo chegar aos 20ºC em Janeiro


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2008 às 21:11)

A temperatura está a baixar a bom ritmo, por agora 5.6ºC amanha deve haver alguma geada...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 21:22)

Boa noite... por agora estou com 10,6ºC (quase a minima do dia)
Hoje, ao contrario do que aconteceu mesmo aqui ao lado, não houve nevoeiro nenhum

HOJE:
MINIMA: 10,3ºC (08:34)
MÁXIMA: 17,8ºC (14:07)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 21:42)

Boa noite a todos !
Parece que o sensor da estação se está a adaptar bem ao radiation shield. 
O sensor marca *10,3 ºC* dentro dele e estão *9,8 ºC* fora dele.
É uma questão de dias até o sensor se adaptar completamente ao radiation shield.
Ainda tenho de arranjar um ventilador solar e um armazenador de energia, até lá o radiation shield não será colocado no telhado. Um ventilador é essencial para o meu radiation shield.
Por enquanto, está em fase de testes, estou a analisar os dados.

Parabéns, *Gil* !


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Mais um dia "neutro":

T min..........12.3º
T máx.........14.9º

H min.........71%
H máx........95%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 22:59)

É no interior deste belo instrumento que está o sensor de temperatura da minha estação. 
Espero que apreciem. Ainda estou a dar-lhe uns retoques.


-------


(*fase de construção * só com 5 pratos: reparem que os pratos são ventilados desde o 2º até ao 5º, o 6º e o 7º são colocados tal como o 1º, sem qualquer círculo de ventilação)

















-------


(*já com 7 pratos*)


----------



## iceworld (18 Jan 2008 às 23:01)

Pensei que hoje com o céu limpo a temperatura baixasse mais mas pelos vistos enganei-me  neste momento tenho 10.0º


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 23:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É no interior deste belo instrumento que está o sensor de temperatura da minha estação.
> Espero que apreciem. Ainda estou a dar-lhe uns retoques.
> 
> 
> ...



Bem fixe... tenho que ver se tambem faço 1
Neste momento 9,5ºC (minima do dia)


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2008 às 00:03)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 
12,2ºC
93%HR
1025hpa


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2008 às 00:17)

Nesto momento registo a simpatica temperatura 2.2ºC Practicamente não há vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 00:24)

MSantos disse:


> Nesto momento registo a simpatica temperatura 2.2ºC Practicamente não há vento...



Deves estar numa zona bastante fria de Bragança.
O *Filipe* vai com *4,7 ºC*.


----------



## iceworld (19 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

Vou recolher com 9.2º de temperatura
Confesso que estou a ficar farto de este Janeiro!!!!!


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2008 às 01:48)

(18-01-2008)

T.máx: +16.8ºC
T.min:  +10.2ºC

sigo com +9.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2008 às 02:31)

bem, hora de recolher...

Sigo com 10,8ºC.
E a descer muito devagarinho...


----------



## vegastar (19 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Mínima de hoje: 6.2ºC
Sigo com 8.3ºC, a subir rapidamente. Será que chega aos 20º hoje?


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2008 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu limpo, e vento fraco de Norte.
A minima foi de 9,2ºC.

Por agora 11,8ºC, e bem mais frio que ontem por esta hora...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 11:23)

vegastar disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mínima de hoje: 6.2ºC
> Sigo com 8.3ºC, a subir rapidamente. Será que chega aos 20º hoje?



Muito bem vindo vegastar 

Por aqui notie de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Mínima de 9.2ºC agora estou com 11.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Bom dia!!!

Ontem os extremos foram:
*20,0ºC* / *10,6ºC*

Hoje ta ceu limpo com um belo dia de sol com *12,8ºC*
A minima de hoje foi de *7,5ºC* finalmente


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 12:48)

Que mínima horrível 12.1ºC a Primavera chegou em força ao Algarve sigo com 18.7ºC mais parece ser Abril, vento moderado de leste


----------



## BARROS (19 Jan 2008 às 13:23)

IHHHHH....
Parece que as coisas vão mal em Portugal. A pior coisa que se tem é não sentir frio no inverno. O cenário é o mesmo em toda Europa. Paris com 15° é um absurdo! Espero que a situação melhore.

Já aqui o tempo está do jeito que eu gosto! À 7 dias que chove toda a tarde ou noite em São Paulo, e todas elas com trovoadas. E, com uma frente fria que está para chegar a chuva deve aumentar.
ONTEM: SÃO PAULO
T.mín......19,9°
T.máx......28,0°
Chuva......9,5mm
Precipitação total no mês: 167,8mm
RIO DE JANEIRO
T.mín......19,8°
T.máx.....35,8°
Chuva......1,5mm
Precipitação total no mês: 19,2mm

Alguém sabe me responder qual é a maior velocidade máxima permitida em uma auto-estrada de Portugal? Aqui no Brasil a maior é de 120km/h na Rodovia dos  Bandeirantes!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 13:43)

BARROS disse:


> IHHHHH....
> Parece que as coisas vão mal em Portugal. A pior coisa que se tem é não sentir frio no inverno. O cenário é o mesmo em toda Europa. Paris com 15° é um absurdo! Espero que a situação melhore.
> 
> Já aqui o tempo está do jeito que eu gosto! À 7 dias que chove toda a tarde ou noite em São Paulo, e todas elas com trovoadas. E, com uma frente fria que está para chegar a chuva deve aumentar.
> ...



Em todas as autoestradas de Portugal só é permitido circular a 120 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Em todas as autoestradas de Portugal só é permitido circular a 120 km/h.



Não é nada Daniel, aqui é proibido é a circular a menos de 120km/h, é mais a 130 km/h, alguns a 170 km/h para limpar o escapes. 

Sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é nada Daniel, aqui é proibido é a circular a menos de 120km/h, é mais a 130 km/h, alguns a 170 km/h para limpar o escapes.
> 
> Sigo com 19.1ºC



Claro. 
Uma coisa são as regras, outra é o incumprimento das pessoas. 
Também houve quem passasse a 218 km/h na radial de Benfica.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

Boas tardes!Desaparecido pelo calor e pelos exames, hoje estou de volta para vos dar a conhecer a situação que deve estar parecida em todo o pais...Pelo Porto um dia de sol e céu limpo registando neste momento 16,9ºC...! Pelo contrario, falei com os meus pais que estao na minha quinta na zona de alijo(tras os montes) e eles dizem que está bastante frio (pelos vistos no carro regista 4ºC) e um nevoeiro bem cerrado..!Sorte a deles..!


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

Aqui, pela costa de Sintra, o mar está a enfraquecer e a limpar as águas, com ondulação de sul com 1,5 a 2 mt. Pelo contrário, em terra está um agradável dia de Primavera com muita humidade no ar  e já vi campos de azedas em flor, tal qual um dia primaveril antes do meio do Inverno.

E já agora, são 15:17 e se forem à rua verão, a nordeste, a lua quase cheia. É normal ver já lua a esta hora? Ainda o Sol está a meio do céu...ou seja, estão os dois no céu...

What´s up Doc?


----------



## João Soares (19 Jan 2008 às 15:36)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas tardes!Desaparecido pelo calor e pelos exames, hoje estou de volta para vos dar a conhecer a situação que deve estar parecida em todo o pais...Pelo Porto um dia de sol e céu limpo registando neste momento 16,9ºC...! Pelo contrario, falei com os meus pais que estao na minha quinta na zona de alijo(tras os montes) e eles dizem que está bastante frio (pelos vistos no carro regista 4ºC) e um nevoeiro bem cerrado..!Sorte a deles..!



Eu do outro lado do rio tenho apenas 15,1ºC menos 5ºC que ontem...
Os meus pais sao o Pinhao que e do concelho de Alijo


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2008 às 15:48)

Por aqui em Alhso-Vedros até ao momento,

Temperatura Máxima  17.8 às  15:45 
Temperatura Mínima  7.3 às  08:32 

Nota: Não coloco as humidades devido ao sensor ter sido substituido hoje, pois avariou.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima = 6,0 ºC ; Temperatura actual = 15,5 ºC.

*Dia de céu limpo, sem nevoeiro mas com algum vento.*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jan 2008 às 16:23)

Tive uma minima de 10,2ºC, e tive hoje uma máxima de 20,3ºC. Sigo com 19,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

Luis França disse:


> Aqui, pela costa de Sintra, o mar está a enfraquecer e a limpar as águas, com ondulação de sul com 1,5 a 2 mt. Pelo contrário, em terra está um agradável dia de Primavera com muita humidade no ar  e já vi campos de azedas em flor, tal qual um dia primaveril antes do meio do Inverno.
> 
> E já agora, são 15:17 e se forem à rua verão, a nordeste, a lua quase cheia. É normal ver já lua a esta hora? Ainda o Sol está a meio do céu...ou seja, estão os dois no céu...
> 
> What´s up Doc?



Sim sim.. É normalissimo ver-se a Lua a esta hora, apesar de estar quase "cheia". Isso deve-se ao facto da Lua estar agora com a orbita (em relação à terra) de verão, ou seja, temos quase 15h de Luz Lunar por dia!
Hoje ela nasceu às 14h15 e vai pôr-se às 5h09..
Repara que a Lua nasceu quase a nordeste e vai-se pôr quase a noroeste. 

Em relação às azedas, o terreno aqui ao lado está literalmente pintado de amarelo e verde!

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 17,4ºC.
Por agora 16,9ºC...
E nem uma nuvem no céu...


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Boas.

Por aqui dia bastante agradável, registei a máxima de 20ºC, bom tempo de Primavera mesmo. Vento fraco durante todo o dia e neste momento estão 18ºC, já está a ficar fresco. Dia sem nuvens mas neste momento observo uma linha de cirrus ao fundo a Oeste.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## vegastar (19 Jan 2008 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,

Conforme previsto, a minha máxima foi de 20º, por volta das 15:30. Agora sigo com 15.2º.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.1ºC e agora estou com 15.4ºC 

A pressão tem vindo a descer e encontra-se em 1027hpa o vento está fraco.

Aqui fica uma foto do final da tarde


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

Máximo Hoje:  18.6 °C (15:41) 
Mínimo Hoje:  5.6 °C (01:06) 

E vai ser sempre assim nos proximos dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2008 às 20:31)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Dia sem nuvens mas neste momento observo uma linha de cirrus ao fundo a Oeste.



Eu também vi essa linha de cirrus a Oeste, mas que raio as minhas estações estão doidas  prevêm as duas céu nublado .

Temperatura Máxima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.4ºC


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2008 às 20:36)

Vigo - Praia de Samil - 17ºC


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2008 às 20:51)

boas, vim agora do SCP-Lagoa (4-0 )

Hoje foi um dia de extremos:

(19-01-2008)
T.Máx: +20.0ºC  (temp. máxima do mês/ano até agora)
T.Min: +6.9ºC  (uma das minimas + baixas registadas este mês)


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 21:22)

Boas fotos Minho! para esta altura do ano até que havia bastante gente na praia...

Por aqui a minima foi de *7,1ºC*, ás 2:43 e a máxima foi de *18,5ºC* ás 16.50 (foi uma das mais altas deste mês)
Já tive 13,3ºC, mas agora registo 14,1ºC... o que é isto?????
Humidade a 76%, vento a 3 km/h e pressão a 1027 hPa e a minha estação indica chuva...

Este deve ser dos piores invernos que já vi...


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2008 às 22:39)

Boas, 
por aqui o dia foi de sol... uma máxima que atingiu os 21ºC
a mínima foi de 10,4ºC
a noite segue com ceu limpo, 13,8ºC e 53%HR
1022hpa


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Jan 2008 às 22:45)

squidward disse:


> vim agora do SCP-Lagoa (4-0 )





T min...........9.7º
T máx.........17.2º

H min..........47%
H máx.........81%


----------



## iceworld (19 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Hoje levantei-me ás 5 para sair de casa rumo a Madrid por volta das 6:15.
Quando sai registava cerca de 8.0º mas fiquei ainda mais surpreso porque a temp. teimava em não descer para além dos 5º , já junto da barragem da aguieira o que não é normal nesta altura do ano. O nevoeiro começou então a fazer as suas aparições. Já perto de Mangualde via-se nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela um pouco de neve. Já perto da Guarda e com a temp. já a rondar o 1º um denso capacete de nevoeiro deu sentido ao mês em que estamos pois como que dizendo que ali era altura de Inverno. Viu-se então geada e a temp. oscilou entre os 0º e os 3º até chegar a Vilacastin já na Serra de Guadarrama que me deixou  pela falta de neve. Era em pouca quantidade e só estaria a quotas superiores a 1800m( penso eu ).Faz esta semana um ano apanhei ali um valente nevão  como já não via há muito. A viagem de regresso foi igual meteorologicamente falando até chegar a este canto à beira-mar plantado onde as temp. estiveram sempre a subir onde neste momento registo 11.8º com céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2008 às 23:05)

13,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

Estou com 12.8ºC  espetaculo a meteorologia quando é maluca é adorável...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2008 às 00:14)

Ja tou quase 3horas com a mesma temperatura *9,5ºC*


----------



## vegastar (20 Jan 2008 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Aqui na Trofa a mínima foi de 8,5ºC, 2 graus acima do valor de ontem. Provavelmente hoje o dia vai ser ainda mais quente que ontem.

Sigo com 9,8ºC.


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia,
Por aqui na Madeira começou o tempo Leste!
As temperaturas parecem de Verão!
Céu limpo, neste momento já com 19,4%HR, durante a noite por voltas das 4h da manhã a temperatura chegou aos 17ºC
Na Ponta do Sol, já vai nos 22,4ºc (28%HR)
a humidade baixou consideravelmente, actualmente aqui está a 36%HR (média deste mês de 80%HR)
O Mês de Janeiro por aqui, está a ser o mais quente dos últimos anos, com temperaturas bem acima da média.

É provável que por imagens de satélite no visivel, se consiga ver areia do sahara a passar sobre a Madeira...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2008 às 10:54)

Por aqui ceu limpo...
Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia, por aqui minima bem alta... 10,3ºC, espero que ainda logo á noite chegue pelo menos aos 9ºC.
Agora sigo com 14,5ºC, vento a 00, humidade a 71% e pressão a 1027 hPa
Tendencia de chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Por noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem apenas uns cirrozitos a enfeitar.

Tive uma mínima de 10.1ºC agora estou com 12.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2008 às 12:01)

Por agora: 1,5ºC e o nevoeiro começa a levantar.

Mínima de -0,3ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou um pouco registo 4.4ºC
Ainda não foi desta que eu vi sincelo... A temperatua não baixou o suficinte...


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

MSantos disse:


> Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou um pouco registo 4.4ºC
> Ainda não foi desta que eu vi sincelo... A temperatua não baixou o suficinte...



Hehe. E há saudades dos quase 20ºC e da manga curta com que se está hoje em Oeiras ?


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 14:11)

Vince disse:


> Hehe. E há saudades dos quase 20ºC e da manga curta com que se está hoje em Oeiras ?



Saudades de 20ºC em Janeiro não tenho Mas da minha casa, familia e  amigos sim...Mas gosto muito da cidade de  Bragança e do seu clima, muito mais interessante e rico em fenomenos meteorológicos do que Oeiras.
Quanto à manga curta só gosto mesmo no Verão, Dispenso bem no Inverno...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 14:44)

E já esteve nos 17,8ºC, mas agora está em 17,5ºC... e eu se não fosse o vento andava de manga curta
Humidade a 61% e pressão a 1026 hPa


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2008 às 14:49)

Ate agora a maxima foi de *16,0ºC*
Por agora ceu limpo com alguns cirros e *15,7ºC*


----------



## vegastar (20 Jan 2008 às 15:09)

Aqui a máxima até agora foi de 19,4ºC. Agora vai pelos 19,2ºC. Os cirros estão a diminuir um pouco a energia que chega à superficíe.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2008 às 15:40)

Bem afinal a maxima nao foi de 16,0ºC qundo estava em descida deu um pulo que a fez subir ate aos *16,3ºC*
Agora *15,6ºC*


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

Por aqui, estou com 3ºC e o nevoeiro tem dificuldade em subir.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 16:04)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, estou com 3ºC e o nevoeiro tem dificuldade em subir.



Por aqui já vai nos *18,8ºC* e não para de subir

Que diferença brutal, num país "pequenino"


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2008 às 16:05)

Boas. Como estou na parte mais alta da cidade, em situações de nevoeiro a temperatura por aqui é sempre mais alta que no resto da cidade. Neste momento registo 4,1ºC e de madrugada ainda tive direito a 0,2 mm de precipitação devido ao nevoeiro. A mínima foi de 0,3ºC e a máxima de 4,3ºC. 

Abismal hoje as diferenças de temperatura entre o nordeste transmontano e o resto do país


----------



## Luis França (20 Jan 2008 às 16:25)

Ainda tenho 19ºC em Benfica. Parece Primavera como podemos ver nesta imagem tirada ontem na orla costeira de Sintra.







mais imagens aqui.


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 16:38)

E o nevoeiro volta a descer..bem como a temperatura: 2.5ºC neste momento.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2008 às 16:58)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  17.8°C  (-0.4/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  18.7ºC 
Diferença 24H  +0.5 °C ( 17.2ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  70 %  (+5/hr) 
Pressão  1028 hpa  Subir 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  N  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  19.1 às  15:35 
Temperatura Mínima  7.1 às  07:24 
Pressão Máxima  1029 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1027 hPa às  02:26 
Humidade Máxima  100% às  00:00 
Humidade Mínima  62% às  15:34 
Rajada Máx: 10.8 km/h (11:41)


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 16:59)

A temperatura hoje ainda não passaou dos 5ºC, diferença abismal entre o Nordeste transmontano e o resto do pais no que refere às temperaturas... registo 4.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

MSantos disse:


> A temperatura hoje ainda não passaou dos 5ºC, diferença abismal entre o Nordeste transmontano e o resto do pais no que refere às temperaturas... registo 4.2ºC



Podes crer tenho + 10,2ºC que tu e a diferença de distancias e pouca +ou-250km, axo eu


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

Não chega, uns 220km.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2008 às 17:17)

Por aqui tarde de muito cirro e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 17.0ºC agora estou com 15.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco.

Mais um dia bastante engraçado para Janeiro


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

Por aqui a temperatura está com tendencia de descida, neste momento registo 3.5ºC e o nevoeiro parece querer ficar


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 18:00)

Boa tarde, tive de máxima 18,9ºC, a maxima do mes
Por agora 14,0ºC, vento entre 0 e 2 km/h, humidade a 80% e pressão a 1026 hPa...

HOJE:
MINIMA: 10,3ºC
MÀXIMA: 18,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2008 às 18:51)

Olá Pessoal!

A temperatura desce agora a uma grande velocidade: 13,7ºC
Ontem às 21h ainda tinha 15ºC.

No entanto hoje a máxima foi super agradavel: 18,9ºC (a escassos 0,2ºC de ser a máxima do mês..).

A minima foi de 10,1ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

Por aqui desce melhor que ontem 11,9ºC, neste momento...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (14h45); Temperatura actual = 12,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

O nevoeiro tem-se mantido o dia todo. Subiu um pouco durante a tarde, mas agora esta novamente bastante denso.

Extremos do dia: -0,3ºC / 4,5ºC

Por agora: 2,7ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2008 às 21:02)

Boa noite, a temperatura já desceu aos 10,6ºC, mas esta a subirn e já vai em 12,1ºC
Humidade a 92%


----------



## squidward (20 Jan 2008 às 21:45)

(20-01-2008)

T.Máx: +19.9ºC (diferença de -0.1ºC em relação a ontem)
T.Min: +8.9ºC


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 22:21)

Estou com nevoeiro muito denso e -0.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Bgc disse:


> Estou com nevoeiro muito denso e -0.5ºC.



Eu tambem tenho nevoeiro denso, mas ainda tenho valores positivos de temperatura, resgisto 1.3ºC


----------



## Zoelae (20 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

Então o IM prevê para amanhã 13ºC / 3ºC para Bragança!? Eles não batem bem da cabeça...

Guarda com 9,5ºC às 21h, a manter-se assim, a região da Serra da Estrela continuará com anomalia positiva em Janeiro.


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

Boa noite
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado e 14,8ºC
51%HR e 1021hpa
a Maxima chegou aos 23,3ºC..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2008 às 23:16)

Boa noite por aqui hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto com a humidade elevada.

Valores das minhas estações

1) Tmin 14,8ºC  Tmax 17,6ºC

2) Tmin 15ºC  Tmax 17,7ºC HrMax - 90%

Actuais: 1) 15,8ºC 2) 16,1ºC e 87% Hr

Nas ultimas 24 horas caíram aqui na Lagoa 17 mm de precipitação. 

É ainda de salientar que na noite de Sexta para Sábado nevou na montanha do Pico, estando a zona mais elevada da montanha coberta de neve, tendo a RTPAçores mostrado essas imagens no telejornal de sábado.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jan 2008 às 23:22)

Boas, hoje por Braga dia de Primavera/Verão quando se passa o Marão a realidade é outra...puro Inverno.
Em Bragança neste momento nevoeiro denso e 1,0ºC. Se descer mais uns 2/3 graus amanhã o sincelo pode aparecer...


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

Já vejo algum sincelo, neste momento -1.3ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Bgc disse:


> Já vejo algum sincelo, neste momento -1.3ºC.



Com essa temperatura nessa zona da cidade o sincelo vai ser uma realidade...prepara a máquina porque é de uma beleza ímpar


----------



## Bgc (20 Jan 2008 às 23:33)




----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje por Braga dia de Primavera/Verão quando se passa o Marão a realidade é outra...puro Inverno.
> Em Bragança neste momento nevoeiro denso e 1,0ºC. Se descer mais uns 2/3 graus amanhã o sincelo pode aparecer...



Espero que sim, nunca tive a oportunidade de ver sincelo, na minha ainda breve estadia em Bragança.
A temperatura parece estar, nas ultimas horas, reletivamente estavel. Registo 1.2ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Jan 2008 às 23:44)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite por aqui hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto com a humidade elevada.
> 
> 
> É ainda de salientar que na noite de Sexta para Sábado nevou na montanha do Pico, estando a zona mais elevada da montanha coberta de neve, tendo a RTPAçores mostrado essas imagens no telejornal de sábado.



Neve no Pico é sempre uma boa notícia  
Fizeram referência a partir de que altitude nevou? Já agora, qual é a povoação a maior altitude no Pico?


----------



## Fernando (20 Jan 2008 às 23:51)

Viva!

Aqui por Lodz (Polónia) algo estranho acontece. Há 3 dias que chove intensamente com temperaturas na ordem dos 6/7ºC. Até os locais estão  porque não é normal não nevar nesta altura do ano. Até parece o Porto... 

A mínima de Janeiro por aqui foi -12ºC dia 4 de Janeiro, mas ainda espero chegar aos -15ºC lá para Fevereiro, porque até lá penso que, tal como em Portugal, por aqui as coisas vão ser desinteressantes..


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

1,0ºC e nevoeiro cada vez mais denso... 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã, mas a temperatura ainda tem que descer mais um pouco para termos uma grande manhã...


----------



## henriquesillva (20 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

T min..............9.7º
T máx.............17.6º

H min.............52%
H máx............65%


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2008 às 00:35)

Por agora registo 0.6ºC, até amanha pessoal, fico á espera do sincelo


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 07:54)

Bom dia a todos, por agora registo *8,9ºC* (minima do dia)
Humidade a 95%, vento a 00 e pressão a 1029 hPa


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2008 às 09:34)

Hoje tive uma minima de *7,6ºC*
E ainda registo *9,4ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Bom dia...bom dia 


Fim de semana altamente pois, fiz o meu passeio de BTT e na horta os rabanetes agradecem este calor 

Domingo:
Mínima 7,8ºC
Máxima 21,4ºC

Hoje, por aqui,  o dia amanheceu sem nevoeiro e a temperatura mínima foi de 8,4ºC.


Registos às 09.00h:

Temp. 10,1ºC
Humid. 82%
Pressão 1029hPa
Vento - -


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Regressei ontem da Guarda. E meus amigos, garanto que não parecia Janeiro! Sol radiante e uma temperatura bastante amena. Observei muito nevoeiro Domingo de manhã quando me dirigi a Vilar Formoso, que levantou já próximo das 12 horas dando lugar a mais um dia solarengo.

Extremos dos últimos dias na minha estação de Coimbra:

Sexta:
Tmin *11,8ºC*
Tmax *18,3ºC*

Sábado:
Tmin *9,2ºC*
Tmax  *não registado
*
Domingo
Tmin *10,9ºC*
Tmax *18,1ºC*

Esta manhã acordei com *8,6ºC* e *1031 hPa* de pressão. O céu está praticamente limpo e o dia promete ser quentito!

Por fim permitam-me mas eu não resisto:

SERTANENSE!!!!!!!!!!!

Abraços!


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

As temperaturas ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  19.2 °C (15:42) 
Mínimo Ontem:  4.7 °C (08:22) 

Hoje:

Mínimo Hoje:  6.2 °C (04:19) 

Agora estão ainda 9.7 ºC que é para ja maxima do dia. Nevoeiro intenso que teima em nao levantar.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 10:33)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.8ºC agora estou com 13.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (21 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, sigo com 13ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

Minho disse:


> Neve no Pico é sempre uma boa notícia
> Fizeram referência a partir de que altitude nevou? Já agora, qual é a povoação a maior altitude no Pico?



Bom dia. Pois na RTPAçores não disseram a que altitude nevou mas pelas imagens dá me a ideia de ter sido a partir dos 1900 a 2000 metros, pois a parte do cume é que estava todo branco. Não te sei dizer qual é a localidade a maior altitude, mas nos Açores as localidades são quase todas ao nivel do mar e raramente ultrapassam os 200 a 400 metros de altitude máxima.

Aqui pela Lagoa, manhã de céu encoberto com humidade nos 85%. 

As minimas nas minhas estações foram de 16,3ºC em ambas.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 12:02)

Minho disse:


> Neve no Pico é sempre uma boa notícia
> Fizeram referência a partir de que altitude nevou? Já agora, qual é a povoação a maior altitude no Pico?



Bom dia pessoal
Estava aqui a ver a webcam da ilha do Pico e realmente de neve há muito pouco...






Penso que não existam casas em altitudes significativamente elevadas..

Bem, dados por aqui:
Hoje a minima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem: 9,4ºC
No entanto a máxima promete... Já vou com 16,2ºC

Então e o sincelo de Bragança? chegou a dar-se?


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2008 às 12:16)

O nevoeiro continua. Neste momento 1,8ºC e uma mínima de -1,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Boas tardes
Minima de 8,8ºC
Agora já vou com *18,5ºC*
Humidade a 69%, vento a 00 e pressão a 1029 hPa

Hoje de certeza que tenho a maxima do mês 
Só espero é não chegar aos 20ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi de 7.2ºC. 
Pressão neste momento é de 1030.2hPa


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2008 às 13:46)

boas por fim de férias  agora com mais tempo para participar  pena e este tempo manhoso em pleno mês de Janeiro  por aki tive uma mínima de 8.8ºc neste momento tenho 12.8ºc com um sol radiante e com 1032hpa


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 14:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas tardes
> Minima de 8,8ºC
> Agora já vou com *18,5ºC*
> Humidade a 69%, vento a 00 e pressão a 1029 hPa
> ...



Já estou com a máxima do mês
19,2ºC. 

Eu até gostava de ultrapassar a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC
Hoje até sonhei que em pleno Janeiro eu tinha uma máxima de 24,7ºC..


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 14:18)

AnDré disse:


> Já estou com a máxima do mês
> 19,2ºC.
> 
> Eu até gostava de ultrapassar a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC
> Hoje até sonhei que em pleno Janeiro eu tinha uma máxima de 24,7ºC..



Sonhar com meteorologia, indo ás décimas da temperatura é outra dimensão


----------



## snowfall4all (21 Jan 2008 às 14:21)

Boas,

21,4 ºC em Évora. Já ando de mangas arregaçadas !

Minima: 10,6 ºC às 08:00
Máxima: 21,9 ºC às 13:20


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 14:24)

AnDré disse:


> Já estou com a máxima do mês
> 19,2ºC.
> 
> Eu até gostava de ultrapassar a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC
> *Hoje até sonhei que em pleno Janeiro eu tinha uma máxima de 24,7ºC..*



Bem, grande memória de precisão!! Era a *All Hot LDA* a sabotar as estações meteorologicas
acho que não vou ultrapassar os 20ºC, a temperatura começou a descer...
estou com 18,3ºC


----------



## squidward (21 Jan 2008 às 14:27)

hoje a mínima chegou aos +8.5 (menos 0.4ºC que ontem)

por agora sigo com +18.8ºC


----------



## squidward (21 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

AnDré disse:


> *Já estou com a máxima do mês
> 19,2ºC. *
> 
> Eu até gostava de ultrapassar a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC
> Hoje até sonhei que em pleno Janeiro eu tinha uma máxima de 24,7ºC..



Só???

Eu já cheguei aos +20.0ºC (máxima absoluta) no Sábado


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 14:38)

vitamos disse:


> Sonhar com meteorologia, indo ás décimas da temperatura é outra dimensão




É verdade.. Apesar de estranho, até é frequente sonhar com fenomenos meteorológicos...  E lá está, a precisão vai do desejo inconsciente da ansiedade que é viver extremos..

19,5ºC agora... 

De manhã a zona baixa de Odivelas (do Instituto até ao inicio da Calçada de Carriche) estava encoberta por uma densissima nuvem de nevoeiro. Apenas uns quantos metros acima (Aqui onde vivo, e no Lumiar/ Campo Grande), apenas alguma neblina e muito sol, logo pela manhã!


----------



## Bgc (21 Jan 2008 às 14:42)

Por aqui tenho 1.5ºC e o sol espreita pelo meio do nevoeiro agora menos denso.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 14:49)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui tenho 1.5ºC e o sol espreita pelo meio do nevoeiro agora menos denso.




O BGC veio estragar a conversa dos aquecimentos 

Sigo com 19,3ºC e a máxima do dia até agora é de *19,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 14:54)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui tenho 1.5ºC e o sol espreita pelo meio do nevoeiro agora menos denso.



Que contraste!!!

Estou com 19,9ºC!
Mais um bocadinho!!!


----------



## PedroNGV (21 Jan 2008 às 15:37)

Boas!

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou um pouco, mas só um pouco!






Temp mínima: 1º
Temp máxima: 6º

Actual:
5,4º
1031hPa
Nevoeiro (como se pode observar na imagem)


----------



## Mago (21 Jan 2008 às 15:39)

Por aqui céu limpo e 12,8ºC
A temperatura ja chegou aos 13,5ºC
Dia primaveril......
1030hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2008 às 15:49)

Por aqui continua o tempo humido com a humidade a rondar os 90% mas agora aparecem os primeiros raios de sol!

Incrivel como aí o nevoeiro é frio e aqui é quente! Pois por cá tanto ontem como hoje a temperatura rondou os 18ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

Pronto, já estou em queda: 19,6ºC

Das 15h às 16h a temperatura esteve praticamente inalterada, variando entre os 19,9ºC e os 20,2ºC, que correspondeu à máxima do dia e à máxima do mês!


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2008 às 16:20)

AnDré disse:


> Pronto, já estou em queda: 19,6ºC
> 
> Das 15h às 16h a temperatura esteve praticamente inalterada, variando entre os 19,9ºC e os 20,2ºC, que correspondeu à máxima do dia e à máxima do mês!



Ficaste a 4,5ºC do teu sonho! Fica para a próxima


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 17:03)

Por cá a maxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *19,6ºC*

Nos 2 proximos dias devo chegar aos 20ºC


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2008 às 17:22)

Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  17.6°C  (-2.7/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  18.5ºC 
Diferença 24H  +1.3 °C ( 16.3ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  72 %  (+10/hr) 
Pressão  1031 hpa  Estável 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  O  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  20.9 às  15:55 
Temperatura Mínima  8.1 às  04:58 
Pressão Máxima  1033 hPa às  10:12 
Pressão Mínima  1028 hPa às  05:11 
Humidade Máxima  100% às  00:00 
Humidade Mínima  57% às  15:55 
Rajada Máx: 7.9 km/h (13:01)


----------



## Skizzo (21 Jan 2008 às 17:57)

*ajuda - site*

O meu computador avariou e perdi os meus favoritos. Tinha nele um site, acho eu holandes, que mostrava as temperaturas desde 2002, para quase todas as cidades de cada país em cada continente. Alguem sabe qual é?


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 18:47)

Boa noite, por aqui a maxima não passou dos 18,9ºC
Por agora *11,9ºC* e está-se a formar muito nevoeiro
Humidade a 93% e vento perto dos 9 km/h  e wind chill a 10,0ºC
Pressão a 1030 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (07h36); Temperatura máxima = 18,7 ºC (11h57); Temperatura actual = 13,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 18,7 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

Por aqui mais uma bela tarde sub-tropical de sol sol e mais advinhem lá sol claro  santa pacencia.

Tive uma máxima de 17.5ºC agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2008 às 19:21)

Hoje so tive uma  maxima de *14,9ºC*

PoR Agora *10,7ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jan 2008 às 19:23)

Boas, hoje mínima de -0,7ºC, máxima de 6,1ºC e neste momento 3,2ºC.

Para termos tido sincelo na cidade era necessário as temperaturas terem descido um pouco mais...fica prá próxima (Quem sabe se não é já amanhã:assobio::assobio


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

[SAPO]MdVV8eZDOJVzK5DanMiP[/SAPO]​


MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia. Pois na RTPAçores não disseram a que altitude nevou mas pelas imagens dá me a ideia de ter sido a partir dos 1900 a 2000 metros, pois a parte do cume é que estava todo branco. Não te sei dizer qual é a localidade a maior altitude, mas nos Açores as localidades são quase todas ao nivel do mar e raramente ultrapassam os 200 a 400 metros de altitude máxima.
> 
> Aqui pela Lagoa, manhã de céu encoberto com humidade nos 85%.
> 
> As minimas nas minhas estações foram de 16,3ºC em ambas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2008 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia primaveril no Algarve, que lindo que é as amendoeiras em flor 

Temperatura Máxima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.3ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2008 às 20:41)

Boas,
Por aqui mantem-se o tempo quente neste momento com 17,9ºC a máxima hoje foi aos 24,2ºC, temperaturas típicas de Verão....
humidade muito baixa para esta zona da Madeira, 36%HR
1029hpa... às 0h estava 1021hpa o equilíbrio entre a "baixa" e a "alta" faz-se sentir pelo vento forte que durante o dia se fez sentir por aqui...


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

*T min................8.4º
T máx..............17.1º

H min...............53%
H máx..............76%*


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: ajuda - site*



Skizzo disse:


> O meu computador avariou e perdi os meus favoritos. Tinha nele um site, acho eu holandes, que mostrava as temperaturas desde 2002, para quase todas as cidades de cada país em cada continente. Alguem sabe qual é?



Será isto? 
http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=109


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

Boa noite, por aqui está nevoeiro, emobra há pouco fosse mais cerrado...
A temperatura esta estaganda entre os 10,5ºC e os 10,7ºC, sendo que neste momento estão 10,6ºC
Vento a 9 km/h e wind chill a 8,4ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2008 às 21:55)

Hoje o nevoeiro manteve-se até ás 15:30, mas a máxima não subiu muito. Esta manhã já havia algum gelo nos carros, mas rapidamente derreteu.

Extremos do dia: -1,0ºC / 5,0ºC

Por agora: 1,0ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

Por aqui dia de muita humidade e assim continua com céu muito nublado e por vezes encoberto.

Ás maximas nas minhas duas estações foram de 21,6ºC e 21,8ºC

Neste momento ambas marcam 17,7ºC e 85% Hr


----------



## iceworld (21 Jan 2008 às 22:21)

Por aqui seguimos com 10.8º  com a lua a brilhar tal é a sua luminosidade!!
...e com o gato a querer partir a impressora toda


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2008 às 22:38)

Hoje ja registo *8,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2008 às 22:52)

Bem, a noite por aqui continua estranhamente quente, a quando comparado com os outros locais aqui da grande Lisboa: 13,4ºC.
E o céu está super limpo, e nem sinal de nevoeiro..
Acho que Odivelas hoje aqueceu de mais...


----------



## Rog (21 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

Boas,
Por aqui mantem-se o vento moderado a forte por vezes com rajadas
16,8ºC 38%HR
ceu coberto por cirrustratos 
com a lua cheia é possivel ver um halo, conhecido de 22º, devido aos cristais de gelo dos cirrus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2008 às 23:19)

Por aqui noite quente e humida

Estou com 17,8ºC e 86% Hr


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

Agora 1,3ºC e nevoeiro denso.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2008 às 01:38)

Sigo com 0.6ºC, infelismente acho que o sincelo esta noite vai ser um fiasco como ontem  temperatura parece estavel... mas está um denso nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 08:04)

Bom dia a todos...
Por cá noite de nevoeiro com a minima registadad há minutos... 7,8ºC
Por agora 7,9ºC e humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1030 hPa
vento a 00 (durante a noite chegou aos 19,4 km/h e o wind chill aos 2,8ºC)

Agora está assim:


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2008 às 09:03)

Bom dia, 
ceu nublado
tempo seco de leste com humidade nos 34%
17,7ºC
1025hpa


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2008 às 09:08)

Registei uma minima de *6,4ºC*, mas pensei que fosse mais baixa porque ainda registo *8,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2008 às 09:10)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e alguma neblina e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.3ºC agora estou com 10.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa  1050hpa é que era o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *8,6ºC*
Tmax *17,9ºC
*
Esta manhã acordou com céu praticamente limpo em Coimbra. Ás 8h registava 8,8ºC. Durante a noite o termómetro registou *8,5ºC*. A pressão encontra-se nos *1034 hPa *(recorde da estação que vai ser batido sucessivamente até 6ª pelas previsões).


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jan 2008 às 10:55)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã de sol com temperatura mínima de 8,4ºC


Registos das 09.00:

Temp.12,5ºC
Humid. 72%
Pressão 1030hPa
Vento 9,0km/h E



Temperatura actual: 15,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado com alguma neblina.

Tmin de 16,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2008 às 11:01)

Ainda registo *10,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 12:08)

Bom dia

Bem, ontem a temperatura custou a descer, ainda assim durante a madrugada lá resfriou.
Minima: 8,6ºC.

Já a máxima de hoje tende a ser ainda mais alta que ontem 
Ontem às 12h estava com 16,5ºC, e hoje já estou com 18,1ºC

Céu mais que limpo, o vento não se sente.
Um dia a lembrar Abril, mas em Janeiro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2008 às 12:23)

Por aqui, céu limpo , vento fraco de leste e sigo com 20.4ºC


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

A cidade de Bragança continua com nevoeiro bem denso e 1ºC ainda.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 13:03)

pessoal...
Estou com *20,3ºC* 


Já bati a maxima historica desde que tenho a estação, ou seja, desde Janeiro de 2006


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 13:21)

Bom... *20,6ºC*
Vou usar t-shirt hoje...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 13:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom... *20,6ºC*
> Vou usar t-shirt hoje...



Viva a primavera! A primavera chegou a Portugal! Adquira desde já este país à beira mar plantado, onde o sol de Janeiro faz nascer as flores de Abril! Onde as andorinhas ficam aparvalhadas esbugalhando os olhos cada vez que olham para a sua agenda! Aproveite desde já esta oferta é válida por tempo limitado (até o dono do estabelecimento o senhor São da família Pedro decidir)! Ligue já, leve esta extraordinária oferta! (Bragança não incluida... em caso de duvida ou persistência dos sintomas consulte o seu psicólogo ou meteorologista)


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 13:45)

vitamos disse:


> Viva a primavera! A primavera chegou a Portugal! Adquira desde já este país à beira mar plantado, onde o sol de Janeiro faz nascer as flores de Abril! Onde as andorinhas ficam aparvalhadas esbugalhando os olhos cada vez que olham para a sua agenda! Aproveite desde já esta oferta é válida por tempo limitado (até o dono do estabelecimento o senhor São da família Pedro decidir)! Ligue já, leve esta extraordinária oferta! (Bragança não incluida... em caso de duvida ou persistência dos sintomas consulte o seu psicólogo ou meteorologista)



LOOOOOOOOL

O que eu me ri ao ler isto!
Ele é poesia, ele é ironia... Bem Vitamos, tu estás lá!

E sigo com 21,4ºC 
E nem uma brisa...
E é verdade, os pássaros cantam, e está mesmo tudo florido!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2008 às 13:56)

Por aqui céu limpo estou com 19.6ºC espetaculo 

Bom devo ter máxima no mínimo de 20ºC que venham os -30ºC 

Vou ficar sem net devo voltar amanhã á tarde até lá fiquem bem


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2008 às 14:15)

14,5ºC
1030hpa


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 14:21)

21,8ºC 

Vou até à praia!
Até logo pessoal


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

Também já passei a barreira psicologica dos *20ºC*

Para já:

*Máximo Hoje:  20.3 °C (14:32) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.8 °C (08:04) *

O último dia que tinha passado dos vinte graus foi no dia 16 de Novembro de 2007. Nesse dia a máxima foi de 20,8ºC


----------



## BARROS (22 Jan 2008 às 15:18)

O MUNDO ESTÁ LOUCO MESMO...
 Aqui no sudeste do Brasil é o frio fora de época que está incomodando. Ontem a temperatura máxima em São Paulo não passou de* 20,5°*, 9 graus a menos que o normal.
 Até o escaldante *RIO DE JANEIRO*, acostumado a ter dias e mais dias com os termômetros acima de 35°C, ontem marcou *23,5°* de *máxima*
ONTEM:SÃO PAULO
MÍNIMA: 16,4°
MÁXIMA:20,5°
UMIDADE ÀS 15H: 90%

RIO DE JANEIRO
MÍNIMA:19,0°
MÁXIMA: 23,5°
UMIDADE ÀS 15H: 78%

VAI ENTENDER... Hoje, São Joaquim, a cidade mais fria do Brasil teve *9,2°C* de mínima!!! Já que vocês querem sentir frio, porque não vêem pra cá!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 15:21)

BARROS disse:


> VAI ENTENDER... Hoje, São Joaquim, a cidade mais fria do Brasil teve *9,2°C* de mínima!!! Já que vocês querem sentir frio, porque não vêem pra cá!!!



Simplesmente porque aí ainda está mais calor.
Cá, com *6 ºC* de mínima já nos queixamos de calor, quanto mais com *9,2 ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Bgc (22 Jan 2008 às 15:23)

Tenho sol radiante agora mas a temperatura ainda não passou dos 4.5ºC


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem passei pela Serra e encontrei os primeiros vestígios de neve, do lado da Covilhã, cerca dos 1600 metros de altitude. Também confirmei a instalação das estações meteorológicas na Torre e nos Piornos, mas não têm informação no local, temos que esperar pela colocação dos dados online.


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2008 às 15:47)

T.Min: +7.9ºC 

por agora sigo com +21.2ºC

será que hoje vou bater a máxima???


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

Serrano disse:


> ..... Também confirmei a instalação das estações meteorológicas na Torre e nos Piornos, mas não têm informação no local, temos que esperar pela colocação dos dados online.



Estas estações são do IM, de outro organismo ou amadoras? tks


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

BARROS disse:


> Aqui no sudeste do Brasil é o frio fora de época que está incomodando. Ontem a temperatura máxima em São Paulo não passou de* 20,5°*, 9 graus a menos que o normal.
> ........ Já que vocês querem sentir frio, porque não vêem pra cá!!!



Ir pra aí para que? Aqui a maxima foi igual  Não sabia que o Verão Brasileiro era igual ao Inverno Tuga em pleno Janeiro


----------



## Zoelae (22 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

Extremos em Portugal, às 14h, *3,8ºC* em *Moncorvo* (não é Moscovo atenção) - Trás-Os-Montes e *22,1ºC* em *Castro Marim* e *Alvega*.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Jan 2008 às 16:29)

Max: 20,1ºC 
Min: 9,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 16:56)

vitamos disse:


> Viva a primavera! A primavera chegou a Portugal! Adquira desde já este país à beira mar plantado, onde o sol de Janeiro faz nascer as flores de Abril! Onde as andorinhas ficam aparvalhadas esbugalhando os olhos cada vez que olham para a sua agenda! Aproveite desde já esta oferta é válida por tempo limitado (até o dono do estabelecimento o senhor São da família Pedro decidir)! Ligue já, leve esta extraordinária oferta! (Bragança não incluida... em caso de duvida ou persistência dos sintomas consulte o seu psicólogo ou meteorologista)




Epa, excelente... tens uma veia para estas coisas

POr cá uma máxima nunca vista por mim em janeiro... *21,3ºC*

Por agora 19,8ºC vento a 2 km/h, humidade a 66% e pressão a 1028 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,8ºC
MÀXIMA: 21,3ºC

13,5ºC de amplitude térmica...

Enfim, um absurdo...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2008 às 17:01)

Gilmet disse:


> POr cá uma máxima nunca vista por mim em janeiro... *21,3ºC*



Eu não posso dizer o mesmo... tenho a memória de um Janeiro que tambéu registou temperaturas muito altas, para aí há 8, 9 anos. De qualquer forma tens razão... é um valor digno de registo... já dá para uma voltinha pelos areais de Portugal


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 17:03)

Para mais tarde recordar....

*Máximas 22/JAN (Lisboa):*

LX-Geofisico *22,6*
Sintra/Granja *22,4*
Amadora *21,6*
Almada *21,5*
Alhos-Vedros *21,4*
LX-Gago *21,0*
Portela Sacavem *20,9*
Moscavide *20,5*
Oeiras *20,4*
Moita *20,3*
Montijo *19,6*

Queluz N/D


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 17:05)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não posso dizer o mesmo... tenho a memória de um Janeiro que tambéu registou temperaturas muito altas, para aí há 8, 9 anos. De qualquer forma tens razão... é um valor digno de registo... já dá para uma voltinha pelos areais de Portugal



Pois.. eu há 8, ou 9 anos tinha uns 5 anos Como eu sou novinho digo isto num prazo prai de 5 anos atras

Agora 19,4ºC

Nota: *Ás 15 horas, na covilha estavam 20,8ºC* (segundo o IM)


----------



## mocha (22 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

boas tardes, isto masi parece Março/Abril, tou com um sol a bater me aqui na janela, k tou no escritorio de oculos escuros por aqui ainda estão 17ºC, por este andar vamos todos sambar, a Brasuca de tanga


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2008 às 17:53)

> Estas estações são do IM, de outro organismo ou amadoras? tks



Respondendo ao HotSpot, as estações são do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, que deve estar sob a tutela do Instituto de Estradas de Portugal.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2008 às 17:59)

Skizzo disse:


> Max: *20,1ºC *
> Min: 9,3ºC



Fogo!!! Tanto calor no Porto
Eu em Gaia so tive maxima de *13,6ºC*
De minima tive *6,4ºC*
Por agora *10,5ºC*


----------



## vrsa (22 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

VRSA 
Temperatura=15.9º C
Humidade=76%
Previsão para continuação de céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 19:01)

É realmente um facto que um radiation shield faz com que as mínimas sejam altíssimas. 
Estou com desvios de mais de *2 ºC* em relação à altura em que não tinha radiation shield.
As máximas estão iguais.

Estão, segundo a minha estação, *16,9 ºC*.
Se não fosse o radiation shield, marcaria uns *14 ºC*, de certeza.
Vou testá-lo durante mais tempo e, no caso de os resultados não serem favoráveis, posso vir a retirá-lo.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É realmente um facto que um radiation shield faz com que as mínimas sejam altíssimas.
> Estou com desvios de mais de *2 ºC* em relação à altura em que não tinha radiation shield.
> As máximas estão iguais.
> 
> ...




Os 16,9ºC são da altura do post? Se são, na estação mais perto da tua, a da Portela, estavam nesse momento 17,3ºC .... qual é a dúvida?!?!?!?

A tua máxima de 20,5ºC vs Portela 20,9ºC

A tua minima de 7,0ºC vs Portela de 9,1ºC

Onde está a falhar o RS? não percebo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 19:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Os 16,9ºC são da altura do post? Se são, na estação mais perto da tua, a da Portela, estavam nesse momento 17,3ºC .... qual é a dúvida?!?!?!?
> 
> A tua máxima de 20,5ºC vs Portela 20,9ºC
> 
> ...



Falha. 
Principalmente porque esses valores são resultado de um débito de *2 ºC* (para dar o mais parecido possível com o termómetro de mercúrio), senão os valores ainda mais elevados seriam.
Antigamente tinha valores mais fiáveis.
Ainda há meia hora, vi carros na rua que marcavam *14 ºC* de temperatura exterior.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 19:29)

Daniel, não sei seguramente quais são os valores reais aí, mas Radiation Shield é Radiation Shield.

Quais foram os valores "reais" medidos pela tua estação hoje?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 19:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Daniel, não sei seguramente quais são os valores reais aí, mas Radiation Shield é Radiation Shield.
> 
> Quais foram os valores "reais" medidos pela tua estação hoje?



Acredita que na realidade está mais frio do que aquilo que a minha estação indica.
Assim sendo, a estação registou *9,0 ºC* de mínima e *22,5 ºC* de máxima.
As manhãs por aqui são frias, por isso *9,0 ºC* está fora de questão e os termómetros confirmam.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> As manhãs por aqui são frias, por isso *9,0 ºC* está fora de questão e os termómetros confirmam.



Olhando assim:

A Tua Real Com O RS = *9,0ºC*

Portela 9,1ºC
Gago Coutinho 9,0ºC
Geofisico 9,4ºC
Montijo 8,4ºC

não sei não....

A Alhos-Vedros 7,3ºC e tu tiveste 7,0ºC  hmmmmm


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2008 às 19:57)

mocha disse:


> boas tardes, isto masi parece Março/Abril, tou com um sol a bater me aqui na janela, k tou no escritorio de oculos escuros por aqui ainda estão 17ºC, por este andar vamos todos sambar, a Brasuca de tanga



Com o calor que está no Algarve vai ser um carnaval à moda do Brasil se nos outros anos com frio já é , este ano com calor até dá para suar no carnaval 

Temperatura Máxima: 21.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 14.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2008 às 19:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Olhando assim:
> 
> A Tua Real Com O RS = *9,0ºC*
> 
> ...



Se o sensor tivesse ficado onde constumava estar ainda marcaria menos e não precisava de fazer esse débito.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2008 às 20:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se o sensor tivesse ficado onde constumava estar ainda marcaria menos e não precisava de fazer esse débito.



Ora mudas o sensor uns metros e o resultado é muito diferente.... estás a chegar lá 

Ora porque é que se usa o RS  deixa lá pensar... se calhar é para evitar essas situações 

p.s. desculpa ao resto dos membros pelo off-topic


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 20:08)

Boas, hoje mais um dia marcado pelo nevoeiro que levantou durante a tarde.
Mínima de -0,4ºC
Máxima de 8,6ºC
Neste momento 2,9ºC e a descer


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2008 às 20:33)

Algumas máximas de hoje. Valores próximos dos máximos absolutos para um mês de Janeiro.


```
LISBOA/GEOF	22,6ºC
EVORA/C. COORD	22,5ºC
SINTRA/GRANJA	22,4ºC
CASTELO BRANCO	22,1ºC
```


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2008 às 20:35)

Por aqui sigo com 11.8º


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 20:43)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (04h19); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (15h09); Temperatura actual = 13,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## Mago (22 Jan 2008 às 20:59)

Por aqui seguem os ainda incriveis 11ºC
Dia Bem agradavel......


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 21:01)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmoNeste momento 2,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

E por este mês pode-se já considerar terminada a precipitação associada a chuva ou neve em praticamente todo o território ...





copyright © WeatherOnline


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

*Por Terras de D. Afonso Henriques:*


T min.......................9.3º
T máx......................17.6º

H min.......................53%
H máx......................84%


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

Lamentáveis estas temperaturas em pleno mês de Janeiro, temperaturas a beirar os 20ºC um pouco por todo o lado no que deveria ser um dos períodos mais frios de todo o inverno 

Aqui o que nos salva são estes fenómenos muito localizados como o nevoeiro. A máxima em minha casa foi de 6,9ºC e a mínima de -1,1ºC. Neste momento tenho 3,8ºC e 1035 hPa, e prepara-se mais uma noite de nevoeiro. Vamos ver se amanhã o nevoeiro consegue vencer a batalha ao sol...



Dan disse:


> Algumas máximas de hoje. Valores próximos dos máximos absolutos para um mês de Janeiro.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Pelo que sei, essas máximas de Lisboa, Castelo Branco e Évora são os novos records de máxima para este mês nessas cidades. E outros records devem ter sido batidos noutras localidades, e o que ainda está para vir!


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2008 às 21:33)

Boas,
por aqui depois de mais um dia quente de Verão, com uma máxima de 23,1ºC, o fim de tarde já se mostrou bem mais fresco agora com 14,2ºC, e com humidade mais dentro do normal 85%HR (hoje durante o dia esteve a 34%HR)
por agora ceu nublado 1026hpa


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

Fil disse:


> Lamentáveis estas temperaturas em pleno mês de Janeiro, temperaturas a beirar os 20ºC um pouco por todo o lado no que deveria ser um dos períodos mais frios de todo o inverno
> Aqui o que nos salva são estes fenómenos muito localizados como o nevoeiro. A máxima em minha casa foi de 6,9ºC e a mínima de -1,1ºC.



Realmente essas temperaturas destoam com o resto do país...
E o nevoeiro até ajuda em temp. negativas... com geada não?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2008 às 21:39)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa em São Miguel, o dia foi de céu muito nublado e neblina ou nevoeiro, que na zona das Furnas durou todo o dia. Neste momento ve-se algum luar.

As minhas estações hj indicaram os seguintes valores:

1) Tmin 16,5ºC Tmax 21,9ºC Hmin 75% Hmax 88% Actual 17,4ºC e 84% Hr

2) Tmin 16,3ºC Tmax 21,9ºC Actual 17,1ºC

Precipitação  - 0 mm


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

A estação do IM de Cabril (perto de Montalegre) marcava *18,0 ºC* hoje às 14h00.



Fil disse:


> Lamentáveis estas temperaturas em pleno mês de Janeiro, temperaturas a beirar os 20ºC um pouco por todo o lado no que deveria ser um dos períodos mais frios de todo o inverno
> 
> Aqui o que nos salva são estes fenómenos muito localizados como o nevoeiro. A máxima em minha casa foi de 6,9ºC e a mínima de -1,1ºC. Neste momento tenho 3,8ºC e 1035 hPa, e prepara-se mais uma noite de nevoeiro. Vamos ver se amanhã o nevoeiro consegue vencer a batalha ao sol...
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

Bem, após o meu ultimo post (14:20) sai de casa de t-shirt apanhei o bus até ao campo grande (Lisboa) e lá já tive de vestir a sweet. Estava ligeiramente mais fresco.. Entretanto apanhei o metro, comboio, e às 15:50 estava em Cascais. Muito sol e muita gente na rua..
Mas tive a impressão que não estava tanto calor como aquele que tinha sentido à saida de casa (na altura o meu termometro marcava 21,7ºC..).
Entretanto à vinda para cá, também reparei que aqui estava um certo efeito de estufa, ao contrário do campo grande que já estava mais fresquinho...

Foi ver os valores e... Entrei em choque...
Estou ainda com 17,3ºC, e a máxima foi de 23,4ºC

Ainda para mais porque o sensor está voltado a norte e não há qualquer hipotese de refleccção solar de onde quer que seja...
É que normalmente os meus desvios em relação à estação da Amadora não costumam ser assim nada de significativos.. Mas ontem e hoje.. 

Bem, um dia assim só me recordo de 28 de Janeiro de 2003. Na altura o cenário foi o seguinte:





Por fim, o pôr-do-sol de hoje, perto da boca do inferno, em Cascais:


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2008 às 22:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar....
> 
> *Máximas 22/JAN (Lisboa):*
> 
> ...




O record em Lisboa foi claramente batido!!
O anterior era de 21,8 a 28 de Janeiro de 2003...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

Exactamente, desde esse dia que não fazia tanto calor em Portugal Continental no mês de Janeiro. Só que nesse ano a temperatura só esteve assim alta por um dia ... tendo descido acentuadamente nos dias seguintes.

Dados de Estremoz (Janeiro de 2003):
            MÍNIMA    MÁXIMA
28-Jan	11,0 ºC	20,5 ºC
29-Jan	5,5 ºC	13,5 ºC
30-Jan	2,5 ºC	13,0 ºC




AnDré disse:


> Foi ver os valores e... Entrei em choque...
> Estou ainda com 17,3ºC, e a máxima foi de 23,4ºC
> 
> Bem, um dia assim só me recordo de 28 de Janeiro de 2003.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

Temperaturas impressionantes hoje por esse país fora. 

Por aqui e para destoar um pouco seguimos com uns também interessantes 1,2ºC. 

Para amanhã a máxima prevista para Bragança é de 3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2008 às 22:49)

Rog disse:


> Realmente essas temperaturas destoam com o resto do país...
> E o nevoeiro até ajuda em temp. negativas... com geada não?



Rog é interessante como no continente o Nevoeiro trás frio, o contrário do que se passa pelo menos aqui em São Miguel, pois estes ultimos dia tem sido de alta humidade e quentes


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2008 às 23:08)

Boa noite...
Por aqui 12,8ºC 


Máxima de 21,3ºC é sempre bom relembrar

Janeiro de 2006: máxima de 15,5ºC (não tenho a certeza se é de facto este valor, mas é o meu registo)
Janeiro de 2007: máxima de 19,5ºC
Janeiro de 2008: máxima de *21,3ºC* (até agora)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

Agora por aqui 16,9ºC e 84% Hr e 16,7ºC


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

0,8ºC e ainda sem nevoeiro mas as imagens de satélite já mostram as áreas de nevoeiro a aumentar...
http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=zoom&xas=193&yas=325


----------



## Rog (22 Jan 2008 às 23:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Rog é interessante como no continente o Nevoeiro trás frio, o contrário do que se passa pelo menos aqui em São Miguel, pois estes ultimos dia tem sido de alta humidade e quentes



Aqui é igual, o tempo de nevoeiro traz sempre um tempo quente e algo aborrecido devido à humidade alta.  
Nos últimos dias até tive tempo quente, mas seco que é raro por estas bandas... ter humidade a 34% e ceu limpo é raro no Verão, mais raro então é em Janeiro...

Por agora mais fresco com 13,5ºC e 78%HR.
1025hpa


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2008 às 00:04)

Hoje, como ainda não há nevoeiro, temos geada por aqui. 
1,4ºC por agora.


----------



## squidward (23 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

(22-01-2008)

T.Máx: +21.5ºC (novo máximo do mês/ano)
T.Min:  +7.9ºC

por agora céu limpo e +11.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

Despeço-me com *7,7ºC*
Ate amanha


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Rog é interessante como no continente o Nevoeiro trás frio, o contrário do que se passa pelo menos aqui em São Miguel, pois estes ultimos dia tem sido de alta humidade e quentes



Por aqui, temos tido nevoeiros radiação que ocorrem na época mais fria do ano, normalmente de Novembro a Janeiro. Por aí são mais comuns os nevoeiros de advecção.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 01:08)

Bem, resumo do dia, antes de me ir deitar...

Depois de ontem ter superao a barreira psicológica dos 20ºC (estacionando em 20,2ºC), hoje a temperatura aqui onde eu moro, rebentou e foi até aos 23,4ºC!!

Entretanto com o cair da noite a temperatura foi baixando, no entanto às 21h30 ainda estavam 17,0ºC... Altissima mesmo...

Entretanto parece que o ar frio já voltou aqui ao meu lugar...
13,4ºC actualmente... Um valor já dentro da média (Amadora:13,6ºC agora).

A minima do dia foi 8,6ºC.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## iceworld (23 Jan 2008 às 01:12)

Pois, nós aqui por Coimbra também devemos estar com um nevoeiro de advecção pois nos últimos 30 min. a temperatura subiu 0.6º   estando agora nos 10.1


----------



## BrusselsOnLine (23 Jan 2008 às 08:31)

Bom dia a todos! Tratando-se do meu primeiro post de 2008 gostaria de desejar um bom ano meteorológico a todos, isto é, um ano de estações claramente definidas e dentro das médias mensais. O que não parece ser o caso aí em Portugal. Aqui na Bélgica a situação é idêntica: depois de um Dezembro frio, o mês de Janeiro está com temperaturas muito acima da média para esta região, tanto das mínimas como das máximas. Nos últimos dias temos oscilado entre os 10º-12º de máxima, com tempo cinzento e mais chuva que o habitual.
A propósito de chuva, alguém me dá boas notícias quanto ao regresso da chuva a Portugal continental? Alguma (boa) perspectiva no horizonte?


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2008 às 09:33)

bom dia a todos, por aqui continuação de ceu limpo, 10ºC


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia 


Manhã de céu limpo mas com temperatura ligeiramente mais baixa.
Mínima de 6,9ºC.


Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 11,1ºC
Humid. 71%
Pressão 1026hPa
Vento 14,7km/h ENE



Temp. actual:  11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2008 às 09:59)

Noite de céu limpo e geada. Agora o nevoeiro, que esteve ausente durante toda a noite, parece estar a invadir a cidade e vai avançando de leste. A zona mais baixa já foi “engolida” pelo nevoeiro.



Por aqui: algum nevoeiro e -0,8ºC

Mínima: -2,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2008 às 10:18)

Bem, se foram batidos records por todo o pais, os 20,3ºC que registei ontem parece que vai ser um valor dificil de bater nos próximos tempos  (a ver se não é já hoje)

Ficam dados do ano passado:

Máxima de Janeiro de 2007: *18,1ºC* (já foi fulminada este ano por uma mão cheia de dias)

Há um ano:

23/1/2007:  Máx. 14,2ºC - Mín 5,7ºC

Bem, pelo menos a mínima foi mais baixa este ano com 5,5ºC  Agora a máxima....


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2008 às 10:32)

No meu local de observação, também foi batido o record da máxima num mês de Janeiro, visto que ontem chegou a 18.7 graus. A mínima desta noite ficou-se por 6.7 graus.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia pessoal

Por aqui o sol já queima! (O sol queima em Janeiro?!)
A minha varanda (virada a sul) já está uma estufa.

Tive uma minima de 9,8ºC.
E por agora tenho já 15,2ºC

O cenário lá fora é este:

Aqui céu limpo e vento nulo. No vale de Odivelas e Lisboa: alguma neblina.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jan 2008 às 10:46)

Bom dia 
Por aqui a noite foi de um nevoeiro intenso, neste momento muita nebulosidade alta.
Temp. mini. 8.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

O ano passamo queixámo-nos muito do Janeiro quente que estavamos a ter, e com muita razão. O Janeiro deste ano então é para esquecer excepto no capitulo da precipitação em que foi mais positivo.

Aqui em Moita City  diferenças Jan/2007 vs Jan/2008 (até dia 22)


Médias das Máximas (07/*08*): (15,4/*17,4*) +2,0ºC
Temperatura Média (07/*08*): (10,3/*12,3*) +2,0ºC
Médias das Mínimas (07/*08*): (6,3/*8,0*) +1,7ºC

Parece-me a mim que mais para o fim do mês estas diferenças possam ser um pouco atenuadas.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin   *8,5ºC*
Tmax  *18,7ºC *(máximo do mês)

Hoje às 8h tinha 9,6ºC, mas a mínima registada às 7h foi de *8,5ºC*, a manter-se é igual à de ontem.

O céu encontra-se com algumas nuvens e está algum vento. Curiosa descida da pressão encontrando-se agora a *1029 hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2008 às 11:29)

Por aqui, vamos a la playa ohhhhhh vou pra la playa  sigo com 20.8ºC


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2008 às 11:30)

BrusselsOnLine disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Tratando-se do meu primeiro post de 2008 gostaria de desejar um bom ano meteorológico a todos, isto é, um ano de estações claramente definidas e dentro das médias mensais. O que não parece ser o caso aí em Portugal. Aqui na Bélgica a situação é idêntica: depois de um Dezembro frio, o mês de Janeiro está com temperaturas muito acima da média para esta região, tanto das mínimas como das máximas. Nos últimos dias temos oscilado entre os 10º-12º de máxima, com tempo cinzento e mais chuva que o habitual.
> A propósito de chuva, alguém me dá boas notícias quanto ao regresso da chuva a Portugal continental? Alguma (boa) perspectiva no horizonte?




Bom dia e um óptimo ano de 2008 também!  Quanto à chuva é ainda difícil de dizer. Os modelos andam a mudar constantemente. Mas vai dando uns saltos ao tópico de previsão e alertas que a malta assim que cheira a  chuva dá logo o alarme


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jan 2008 às 11:37)

Bom dia! Aqui por São Miguel, dia de céu encoberto com chuva fraca e neblina.

Registei de minima nas minhas estações 1) 15,3ºC e 2) 15,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia a todos , por cá minima de 8,9ºC
ontem á noite houve um pouco de nevoeiro até as 20h, hora em que a *humidade baixou dos 86% para os 66%*(até as 21h)
Ontem, em termos de humidade foi um dia de extremos, nunca registados pela minha estação *nova*. (tenho-a há praticamente 1 mes)

Hum. minima: 33%
Hum. máxima: 98%

Esta noite tambem foi estranha em termos de temperaturas: *entre as 4:50 e as 5:50 a temperatura subiu dos 8,9ºC para os 14,2ºC*

POr agora 18,1ºC, vento nos 2,5 km/h, humidade a 42% e pressão a 1025 hPa (a descer)

Nota: *Segundo a RUEMA, do IM, do Cacem, ontem a máxima ficou em 25,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Bolas! Hoje a temperatura está bem mais timida.
Está estável nos 18,3ºC. Menos 2ºC que ontem por esta hora.
Bem, vou até à faculdade.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jan 2008 às 13:23)

Por aqui não sei neste momento a  temperatura mas o que é certo é que uma ligeira brisa e algumas nuvens no céu também não deixam que aqueça muito!


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jan 2008 às 14:57)

Estou com 21ºC, k tosta!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jan 2008 às 15:09)

Por aqui a chuva já é mais constante do que de manhã e o vento ja se sente um pouco mais do que uma simples brisa. Vem de Nordeste

Está um pouco fresco, mas nao sei quantos graus estão


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2008 às 17:27)

Ola pessoal. Aqui dia de sol e não de nevoeiro como seria de esperar. Por agora Ceu parcialmente nublado, com 8.0ºC
Amanha volto para Lisboa...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2008 às 18:24)

Boa tarde, por aqui máxima de 20,8ºC (menos 0,5ºC que ontem)

Por agora 14,3ºC, vento a 00, humidade a 69% e pressão a 1025 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2008 às 19:01)

Boas, o Verão chegou ao Algarve calor e calor o que dá no fim uma constipação .

Temperatura Máxima: 22.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 12.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2008 às 19:25)

A temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo, ja registo 5.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (08h08); Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (14h49); Temperatura actual = 13,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa.

*Queda de pressão atmosférica ao longo do dia (deslocamento do Anticiclone para o interior da Europa).*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

T min...............9.7º
T máx..............19º

H min...............36%
H máx..............81%


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2008 às 21:14)

Hoje teve sol, sol e mais .... sol

A temperatura rondou os *17,1ºC* de maxima
e a minima de *6,4ºC*
Por agora *9,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2008 às 21:18)

Boa noite, por agora 11,1ºC
Humidade a 83%

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,9ºC (4:57)
MÁXIMA: 20,8ºC (16:02)

Dia de ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Brigantia (23 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

Boas, hoje dia de sol com máxima de 13,6ºC e mínima de -2ºC. Neste momento 3,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

MSantos disse:


> A temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo, ja registo 5.6ºC



Continua a descer bem..  Registo 3.5ºC


----------



## iceworld (23 Jan 2008 às 21:49)

Boa noite!!
Por aqui continuam uns incríveis 12.4º 
Ou bem que a temperatura desce abruptamente ou não vamos chegar aos 6º previstos para esta noite!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jan 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa dia céu encoberto com chuva e assim se mantem por agora. Durante a tarde a temperatura foi descendo.

Valores de Hoje nas minhas estações:

1) Tmin 14,2ºC Hmin 84%  Tmax 17,1ºC Hmax 89%  Actual - 14,2ºC e 89%
2) Tmin 13,8ºC Tmax 17ºC Actual - 13,9ºC

Com o vento que houve hoje por aqui de Nordeste e com a chuva e com a descida de temperatura que se começou a sentir durante a tarde, se fosse no continente talvez a chuva se tornasse em algo mais interessante e claro a descida da temperatura seria muito mais assentuada.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2008 às 22:28)

Por aqui passaram-se dois dias de céu consideravelmente limpo apenas com uns cirros a dar o ar da sua graça...

A máxima de ontem foi de uns incriveis 20.4ºC 
A mínima de hoje foi de 10.1ºC 
A máxima de hoje já foi de  19.0ºC 

Agora estou com uns agradáveis 10.6ºC 

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Boa noite pessoal..

Mais uma tarde passada na esplanada junto ao rio Tejo, no café "In Rio"...
Amanha volto ao estudo depois de dois dias na galdeirice

Bem, hoje já não cheguei aos 20,0ºC. Mas a máxima foi de 19,9ºC 

Por agora 12,9ºC.
Parece que as temperaturas extremas acabaram
E de chuva nem sinal


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

BARROS disse:


> O MUNDO ESTÁ LOUCO MESMO...
> Aqui no sudeste do Brasil é o frio fora de época que está incomodando. Ontem a temperatura máxima em São Paulo não passou de* 20,5°*, 9 graus a menos que o normal.
> Até o escaldante *RIO DE JANEIRO*, acostumado a ter dias e mais dias com os termômetros acima de 35°C, ontem marcou *23,5°* de *máxima*
> ONTEM:SÃO PAULO
> ...




Execelente testemunho Barros obrigado por partilhares com a malta.



Queres ver o frio vai começar a vir de sul  isto é hilariante  o planeta está a aquecer sem duvida eu a cada dia que passo já não percebo se me mijei se é só suor...que palhaçada de miudos andam a brincar os as nossas carteiras e CO2.

O meu maior problema é quando entro numa estufa fico logo em risco de hipotremia super elevado é de facto estufante este assunto.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

boas por aki 9.3 esteve um dia quentinho com max de 15.6ºc. este tempo ate enjoa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

Boa noite a todos !
Sigo agora com *11,0 ºC* e vento calmo.
Parece que já não preciso de tirar *2 ºC* ao que diz o sensor da estação, porque este já se deve ter ambientado melhor ao radiation shield.
Ainda assim não está perfeito, tenho temperaturas relativamente elevadas durante o fim da manhã.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2008 às 09:24)

Esta noite ja registei *7,5ºC* de minima

Ceu limpo, sol e *9,2ºC*


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *8,5ºC*
Tmax *18,2ºC*

Hoje de manhã acordei com *8,3ºC* mas ainda estava com tendência para descer. Quando saí de casa verifiquei que embora na minha zona não estivesse frio, um pouco mais à frente na zona dos montes claros (encosta frente à Universidade), sentia-se que a temperatura era mais baixa... provavelmente mais próximo dos 6,5ºC da estação do IM.

O céu está praticamente limpo e a pressão é de *1029 hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2008 às 09:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite a todos !
> Sigo agora com *11,0 ºC* e vento calmo.
> Parece que já não preciso de tirar *2 ºC* ao que diz o sensor da estação, porque este já se deve ter ambientado melhor ao radiation shield.
> Ainda assim não está perfeito, tenho temperaturas relativamente elevadas durante o fim da manhã.





Aqui a mínima foi de *4,4ºC*

A ver se nos próximos dias bato a vergonhosa mínima que dura desde 1 de Janeiro com 3,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia pessoal!

Minima de 7,9ºC. Lá se foi o efeito de estufa aqui do lugar onde moro! Parece que as temperaturas estão a voltar à normalidade para o mês em que estamos!
Por agora 12,3ºC, um pouco mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## vegastar (24 Jan 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Aqui na Trofa a mínima foi de 6.5ºC. Sigo com 9.1ºC. O céu está limpo com uma ligeira bruma. A pressão está nos 1029.7hPa e a subir.


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2008 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 14,1ºC e 84%HR; ceu nublado
1024hpa


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2008 às 11:48)

Geada e algum nevoeiro de manhã.

Mínima de -1,0ºC

Por agora: céu limpo e 6,2ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2008 às 11:56)

Boas,
a previsão de ontem do IM de aguaceiros e trovoadas para hoje, hoje ficou a reduzida a "ceu nublado por nuvens altas"...
e assim temos... ceu nublado, 15,6ºc
82%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 14:27)

Boa tarde a todos...
Por aqui a inima ficou.se nos *7,8ºC* (já esta a melhorar)
Por agora *18,3ºC*, vento a *1 km/h*, humidade a *63%* e pressão a *1027 hPa*


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2008 às 16:08)

Olá!

Por aqui a máxima foi de 18,4ºC e deu-se um pouco antes das 15h.
Desde então tem vindo a descer ligeiramente.

Por agora 17,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

Boa tarde; máxima de 18,9ºC (melhorzinha)
Por agora 15,5ºC e humidade a 71% ceu muito nublado por nuvens altas, neblina seca e um fuminho desagradável causado por uma queimada aqui ao lado

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 7,8ºC (07:58)
MÁXIMA: 18,9ºC (14:59)


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2008 às 18:12)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (07h50); Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (14h15); Temperatura actual = 13,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2008 às 18:47)

Máximo Hoje:  18.7 °C (15:06) 
Mínimo Hoje:  4.4 °C (06:07)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 18:51)

Por aqui dia de muito sol e algum cirro 

Tive uma mínima de 8.8ºC e máxima de 17.2ºC agora estou com 12.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## squidward (24 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Boas

Por aqui há céu limpo e +13.7ºC

(24-01-2008)

T.máx: +19.8ºC
T.min:  +7.1ºC


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Bem por aqui hoje sigo com 11.5º 
Hoje em conversa com um cliente comentei eu:  
-Então parece que o Inverno este ano foi muito curto!!
Ao que ele me responde literalmente:
- INVERNO !! Isto lá foi Inverno ... eu precisava era que viesse frio e que os cães andassem ai na rua de pé a comer neve com a boca! Isso é que eu precisava, ainda tenho ai tanto para vender ...
      Foi esta a minha reacção e lembrei-me logo aqui dos Meteoloucos !!
De referir ainda que este cliente é de Espinho!!  

Verifiquei a temperatura no fim de escrever porque estava com tendencia de descida acentuada ( pensava eu) e não é que agora estão 12.1º


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Jan 2008 às 20:51)

T min....................9.3º
T máx...................17º

H min....................42%
H máx...................62%

Pressão actual.......1030 hPa


----------



## João Esteves (24 Jan 2008 às 21:34)

Boa Noite!

Que Janeiro mais decepcionante este por que estamos a passar. Se me dissessem que estávamos em Abril eu acreditava perfeitamente. Estas temperaturas elevadas são de primavera, não de inverno. Em Nisa (Alentejo), a temperatura média este Janeiro até agora é de 10.2ºC, mais 3.3ºC que no mesmo período do ano transacto.

Este ano não neva em Lx.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2008 às 21:44)

iceworld disse:


> Bem por aqui hoje sigo com 11.5º
> Hoje em conversa com um cliente comentei eu:
> -Então parece que o Inverno este ano foi muito curto!!
> Ao que ele me responde literalmente:
> ...





É de clientes como esse que precisamos Ao menos mais alguem que queira a neve...
POr agora 10,2ºC, mas já esteve nos 10,1ºC há pouco
Humidade a 93% e um pouco de nevoeiro


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 21:46)

Vamos aguardar por Fevereiro que promete (tal como prometia este Janeiro... ), mas neve em Lisboa pelo 3º ano consecutivo acho que já é abusar da sorte... 

Por cá intensificou-se o vento e apareceram algumas nuvens, está a entrar ar mais frio e bemvindo ele seja, que este mês está com umas médias vergonhosas em quase todo o país. A temperatura é de 6,5ºC, humidade de 70% e pressão de 1038 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 0,9ºC / 11,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado por vezes com mais nuvens altas outras vezes com menos, a temperatura deu uma queda acentuada principalmente a Máxima

Temperatura Máxima: 17.8ºC (menos 4.8ºC do que ontem)
Temperatura mínima: 9.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.7ºC (ainda pode bater a mínima)


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Mas que porra é esta?? 
13.5º


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

Registe de maxima *14,4ºC*
As 19h tavam 11,0ºC so que devido ao levantamento de vento a temperatura nao para de subir, ja vou com *12,8ºC*


----------



## Fil (24 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Registe de maxima *14,4ºC*
> As 19h tavam 11,0ºC so que devido ao levantamento de vento a temperatura nao para de subir, ja vou com *12,8ºC*



Pois aqui mesmo com o vento e algumas nuvens, a temperatura não para de descer, já vai em 5,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

Fil disse:


> Pois aqui mesmo com o vento e algumas nuvens, a temperatura não para de descer, já vai em 5,7ºC



Entao por ai o vento nao vos afecta as temperaturas, por aqui nem se fala ja vou com 13,4ºC. Basta subir mais 1ºC e tenho a maxima do dia


----------



## iceworld (24 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

Estabilizou nos 13.0º


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 01:59)

Boas noites, despeço-me por hoje.

Sigo com +11,6ºC  e 1032mb.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2008 às 03:01)

Extremos do dia 24 de janeiro de 2008:

Tmin:7,9ºC
Tmáx:18,4ºC

E o dia 25 vai com 12,2ºC.
O vento sopra moderado vindo de leste.

Boa noite


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin   *8,3ºC*
Tmax *17,1ºC
*
Hoje acordei com *10,3ºC* (uma mínima próxima das circundantes). O céu está nublado, mas a pressão tem vindo a subir encontrando-se nos *1033 hPa*.
Que diabo de inverno... OH Iceworld, não é só os cães do teu cliente que comiam a neve... Se nevar por aqui e vires um gajo a comer neve sou eu, tais as ganas de um nevão!!!


----------



## mocha (25 Jan 2008 às 09:54)

bom dia a todos, desde ja desejos de bom fim de semana, por aqui ceu com alguma neblusidade sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e cirros a enfeitar.

Tive uma mínima de 11.1ºC agora estou com 12.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos. Ontem foi-me impossivel vir até aqui.

Hoje continuamos com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Algum frio também.

Até ao momento registei os seguintes valores nas minhas estações

1) Tmin 12,7ºC  Actual 12,8ºC

2) Tmin 12,9ºC Actual 12,9ºC e 90% Hr


É de salientar a chuva desde as 18h de Quarta feira até ás 8h de hoje caíram 59 litros por metro quadrado aqui na Lagoa.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jan 2008 às 11:14)

Por aqui ceu mto nublado
A min. foi de 9.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Entao por ai o vento nao vos afecta as temperaturas, por aqui nem se fala ja vou com 13,4ºC. Basta subir mais 1ºC e tenho a maxima do dia



Correcto; numa situação de anticiclone, com vento de leste, são as regiões do litoral oeste onde as temperaturas têm tendência de ser mais elevadas.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2008 às 12:03)

Aqui em odivelas a minima voltou a ser >10.0ºC
Aliás, até >11,0ºC...

Foi de 11,1ºC. Continuo com minimas primavris..


----------



## João Soares (25 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

Hoje a de salientar o vento com rajadas fortes e ceu muito nublado as vezes te aparece uma luzinha por entre as nuvens, o sol

Tive minima de *11,7ºC* devido ao vento
Por agora, maxima do dia ate ao momento *15,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 12:53)

Só para recordar o ano passado por aqui nesta altura era assim  este ano esta fase está atrasada.





Temperatura a 850 mb muito boa -3.5ºC.

Céu com muita nuvem alta estou com 14.2ºC a pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco...siga a dança


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Algum vento, céu nublado e 8,9ºC.

Mínima de 3,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2008 às 14:24)

Boas, minima de 10,9ºC 
POr agora 15,8ºC e ceu encoberto por nuvens altas
Humidade a 61% e pressão a 1029 hPa


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2008 às 14:37)

Céu com nuvens altas pela Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2008 às 16:12)

Boas, acho que já atingi a minha máxima (15,9ºC) pois o ceu está a encobrir e registo 15,0ºC...

A participação no forum está tão fraquinha...


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 16:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas, acho que já atingi a minha máxima (15,9ºC) pois o ceu está a encobrir e registo 15,0ºC...
> 
> A participação no forum está tão fraquinha...



Deixa vir algum evento especial... com o numero de membros que existe nessa altura isto vai entupir!!! Eu daqui não saio daqui ninguem me tira... nem o tempo mais monótono


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 16:52)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 8,2 ºC (07h09); Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (15h07); Temperatura actual = 13,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

*JANEIRO com temperaturas acima da média, especialmente o valor da média da temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

Por aqui mais uma tarde de céu semi nublado devido ás nuvens altas.

Tive uma rica máxima 15.2ºC  agora estou com 14.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2008 às 18:57)

Boa noite, máxima de 15,9ºC , por agora 12,8ºC
humidade a 74% e pressão a 1030 hPa

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 10,9ºC (hoje ainda devo bater esta minima)
MÀXIMA: 15,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 19:16)

Eh Eh Eh 
Já estava a pensar na *Primavera*, mas ainda é demasiado cedo.

Algumas curiosidades:
*RANKING EUROPEU*
*18 de Abril de 2007*
1 Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m, Portugal) 28° 
*21 de Abril de 2007*
1 Viseu (644 m, Portugal) 31° 
Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2008 às 19:34)

Boa noite a todos !
Nas duas estações, a temperatura máxima foi de *17,1 ºC*.
Neste momento tenho *12,8 ºC* na 1ª estação e *11,4 ºC* na 2ª.
A nova estação prevê uma noite de céu nublado.


----------



## squidward (25 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

(25-01-2008)

T.Máx: +18.2ºC
T.Min: +10.1ºC (minima até agora, mas pode alterar até à meia-noite)

por agora sigo com +14.4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

Neste momento *11,5ºC*

Uma chatice para descer...

Máximo Hoje:  17,6 °C (15:04) 
Mínimo Hoje:  6,8 °C (06:13)


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

*Na antiga Capital do Reino:*


T min...............11.5º
T máx..............15.8º

H min...............44%
H máx..............55%

Pressão............1031 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Boa noite a todos !
Embora pareça imperceptível, se tiverem atenção não está céu limpo, mas sim encoberto por nuvens bastante finas.
Deve ser por isso que a temperatura se encontra estabilizada há várias horas.
Sigo agora com *12,2 ºC* na estação Sul e *11,3 ºC* na estação Norte.


----------



## Rog (25 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas
agora 13,2ºC
76%HR
1025hpa
Algumas fotos do fim da tarde:


----------



## vegastar (26 Jan 2008 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Por aqui a máxima foi de 17.9ºC por volta das 15:30.

Estou agora com 10.8ºC, a descer lentamente. A humidade está nos 76%.


----------



## ACalado (26 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

boas noites por aqui estão 8.ºc com 1032hpa maldita pressão que não baixa


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

Max: 18,6ºC
Min: 12,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 00:44)

Por aqui céu sujo com nuvens altas 

Estou com 11.4ºC pressão nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Jan 2008 às 00:47)

3,1ºC e 1034hPa


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2008 às 10:06)

Ontem tive de maxima *16,4ºC*

Hoje minima de *9,3ºC*, ceu limpo e *12,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está a ser de céu limpo e agradável.
A estação Sul regista, neste momento, *16,3 ºC*.
Já a estação Norte, regista *11,7 ºC*.
Sem dúvida uma grande diferença.
Quando instalar um ventilador no radiation shield, na estação Sul, talvez o problema fique resolvido, visto ter temperaturas mais elevadas a estas horas da manhã, devido ao facto de o sol ter uma maior intensidade.
Durante a noite, a diferença é de, normalmente, *1 ºC* entre as duas estações.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Por aqui noite de céu de nuvens altas e assim se mantem.

Tive mínima de 9.0ºC agora estou com 11.5ºC.

A pressão encontra-se nos 1032.3hpa á beira dos 1034hpa  o vento está fraco.

O ano passado por esta altura tinha tido a minha mínima das mínimas *2.6ºC *  este ano tá visto que vai ser em Fevereiro.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 11:15)

Bons dias!

Dados actuais: +14,0ºC e uma pressão de 1036mb!!!


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 11:17)

Thomar disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Dados actuais: +14,0ºC e uma pressão de 1036mb!!!



Esqueci-me de dizer que estou em Lisboa! Aliás sempre que participo no fórum estou em Lisboa!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 11:18)

Hehe o AA daqui a bocado esmaga-nos  Chaves está com uma pressão de 1038.3hpa era a mais alta ás 10h.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2008 às 11:33)

Bom dia.

Alguns cirrus e 8,3ºC.

Mínima de 2,2ºC

Há 10 anos nevou aqui na região no dia 26 e também na madrugada do dia 27. A cota andou pelos 500/400 metros.
Janeiro de 1998 teve direito a 2 ou 3 dias de neve, apesar de ter sido ainda mais quente que este Janeiro que estamos a passar.


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2008 às 11:39)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado com cirus e cirrocumulus
18,6ºC
48%HR
Pela temperatura alta a esta hora e humidade baixa, prevê-se algum "Tempo Leste" por aqui.
1026hpa


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Jan 2008 às 12:07)

boas

por Sesimbra sol, vento fraco, 13.8º 

bom para dar um belo passeio aqui por estas bandas.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2008 às 12:31)

Bom dia, por aqui minima de 8,9ºC (há precisamente 1 ano tinha uma minima de *2,5ºC*)
Por agora 14,5ºC e ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2008 às 12:46)

Se em Bragança o tempo estava aborrecido então em Lisboa está um verdadeiro tédio...
Ceu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura a rondar os 17ºC, enfim é este o Inverno que temos...


----------



## squidward (26 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Por aqui atingi uma mínima de +8.4ºC

agora vou com +16.3ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2008 às 13:33)

Boa tarde a todos !
Na estação Norte, tenho uma temperatura de *14,3 ºC*.
Já na estação Sul, tenho uma temperatura de *17,4 ºC*, confirmada também por um termómetro de mercúrio que está próximo da estação e que indica *17,5 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2008 às 14:24)

Olá pessoal!

Bem dia identico ao de ontem:
Céu pouco nublado e 16,8ºC por agora.
A minima foi de 9,3ºC

Os extremos de ontem foram: 11,1ºC de minima e 16,2ºC de máxima.


----------



## jose leça (26 Jan 2008 às 14:29)

Boas tardes.
Dia agradável, com sol e céu pouco nublado, com 17,7ºC, tendo já atingido os 18,1ºC. A mínima foi de 9,2ºC. É impressão minha, ou vamos ter um dos Janeiros mais quentes dos últimos anos?


----------



## BARROS (26 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

Se aí é a primavera, aqui é outono! Nos últimos dias tivemos mínimas de 15° em São Paulo e de 16° no Rio de Janeiro. Algo que me decepciona muito, já que as minhas esperanças de registrar uma temperatura mínima de 24° aqui em São Paulo vão por água abaixo!!!

Se vocês registrarem alguma temperatura mínima de 5°C, considerem-se consolados em saber que muita gente da sua ex-colônia ficaria feliz em presenciar tal fato. Isso não ocorre em São Paulo( que ontem fez 454 anos) desde agosto de 2003, quando teve 5,9°C!

Outra coisa! Não é o Brasil todo que está sob a influência da La Niña, no Nordeste e Norte as temperaturas estão na média, entre 25° e 30°.
*ONTEM: SÃO PAULO
MÍN: 17,7° MÁX: 23,9°
RIO DE JANEIRO
MÍN: 18,3° MÁX: 29,1°
MANAUS( no meio da selva amazônica )
MÍN: 24,1° MÁX: 31,1°*


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2008 às 15:20)

Acho que ja registei a maxima de hoje com *15,8ºC*

Pora agora ceu limpo e *14,8ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

Boa tarde a todos! Continuo um pouco ausente!

Por cá voltaram as noites frias e os dias amenos com sol

Valores de Hoje nas minhas estações:

1) Tmin 10,9ºC Tmax 21, 4ºC  Actual 21,3ºC

2) Tmin 11ºC  Tmax 21,6ºC  Actual 21,6ºC e 71% Hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

Boa tarde a todos !
Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de *15,3 ºC* na estação Norte e de *17,4 ºC* na estação Sul.
Agora, sigo com *15,2 ºC* na estação Norte e a oscilar um pouco.
A estação Sul regista *17,0 ºC* e também regista algumas oscilações.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!

Nada de novo por Lisboa .
Temperatura actual +16,1ºC, a máxima foi de +16,5ºC por volta das 15h.
Pressão actual 1034mb, a máxima foi 1036mb por volta das 11h.

Este tempo primaveril está a deixar-me doente...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 15.8ºC agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1032hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2008 às 19:48)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura hoje entre 8 ºC e 17 ºC.


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2008 às 21:11)

Por aqui ceu nublado
15,1ºC
45%HR
1027hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o céu está limpo e a temperatura está relativamente elevada, embora cerca de *2 ºC* inferior à da Portela, a 
*2,5 km* daqui.
Estão, neste momento, *11,6 ºC*.
Será que vamos abaixo dos *7 ºC* esta noite ?


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

Max: 19,1ºC
Min: 10,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Jan 2008 às 23:57)

A minima do dia foi de *8,7ºC* registada a pouco

Voltou a subir e registo 9,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2008 às 00:03)

Boa noite agora por aqui registo os seguintes valores:

1) 15,2ºC

2) 15,3ºC e 82% Hr


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2008 às 00:38)

Boas, 1,2ºC e 1036hPa

Hoje já vi algumas cegonhas...querá isto dizer alguma coisa!!


Também fiquei a saber que este ano foram vistos durante a época da brama alguns veados na zona de Limãos(Macedo de Cavaleiros)algo que não se via á muito tempo por aqueles lados


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2008 às 01:37)

Boa noite pessoal!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin:9,3ºC
Tmáx:17,5ºC.

E por agora 10,8ºC


----------



## Thomar (27 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura actual: 10,3ºC. A mínima hoje foi de +9.3ºC
Pressão actual: 1037mb. Ainda à 30 minutos era de 1038mb 

Hoje de manhã no site do IM, Chaves tinha uma pressão de 1040,5mb!


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2008 às 09:54)

A minha minima ficou-se pelos *7,9ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e sol com 11,3ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 3,1ºC.

Mínima de -1,0ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2008 às 10:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, 1,2ºC e 1036hPa
> 
> Hoje já vi algumas cegonhas...querá isto dizer alguma coisa!!
> 
> ...



Noutros anos, também foi por esta altura que chegaram as cegonhas. No entanto, algumas já nem partem. Nas cidades espanholas aqui ao lado as cegonhas ficam por lá o ano todo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 10:47)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tivem uma mínima de 8.0ºC agora estou com 10.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1034hpa  o vento está fraco.





Chaves a bater o record  1041hpa será que vai mais longe ?? o AA está a dar as ultimas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *6,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *9,5 ºC* e o céu está limpo.


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

Boas Pessoal!

Neste momento, céu totalmente limpo, 15ºC e vento moderado. Durante a noite continua a fazer muito frio


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 11:40)

Pressão em Chaves 1041.2hpa  AA dá-lhe estamos contigo mas cuidado não rebentes com o barómetro.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2008 às 11:52)

Bom dia... ontem a máxima ficou em *18,3ºC*

Hoje minima de *7,8ºC*...
por agora *14,3ºC* e pressão a *1035 hPa*


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jan 2008 às 13:05)

boas

por Sesimbra  mais um belo dia de sol, sem vento, bom para fazer desporto ao ar livre.

realmente este cantinho a beira mar plantado é uma coisa em pleno Janeiro já dá para fazer uma praia aqui na foz, na água é que só de fato mas mesmo assim não está má.  

abraços


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2008 às 13:10)

Por aqui sigo com 17.9º que é a temperatura mais baixa a esta hora dos últimos dias 
Céu limpo e Sol


----------



## Thomar (27 Jan 2008 às 13:24)

Boas Tardes! 

Temperatura actual: +14,9ºC.
A mínima hoje foi de +9.3ºC.

Pressão actual: 1036mb.
A máxima de hoje: 1038mb!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, estão *13,0 ºC* e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2008 às 14:22)

Alhos-Vedros


Temperatura  16.2°C  (+1/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  15.2ºC 
Diferença 24H  +0.9 °C ( 15.3ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  62 %  (-2/hr) 
Pressão  1033 hpa  Descer 
Vento  3.5 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  NO  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  16.5 às  13:45 
Temperatura Mínima  6.0 às  07:22 
Pressão Máxima  1036 hPa às  09:42 
Pressão Mínima  1033 hPa às  01:42 
Humidade Máxima  98% às  01:05 
Humidade Mínima  59% às  13:46 
Rajada Máx: 13.3 km/h (14:19)


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

Hoje começou a descer muito cedo!! 17.4º neste momento 
Onde vamos parar hoje


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Às 14 horas ainda se podia ver um pouco de geada, mesmo com um valor a temperatura perto de 13ºC.

Por agora: céu limpo e 12,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2008 às 16:38)

Mais um dia primavril...

Por aqui a Tmáx foi de 17,1ºC
Por agora: 16,6ºC

A minima ficou-se nos 8,2ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

Ainda vou com uns altíssimos 8,3ºC. Parece Maio..


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2008 às 18:25)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 15.6ºC agora estou com 13.6ºC.

A pressão tanto desce como sobe encontra-se em 1032hpa (máxima de 1034hpa) o vento está fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

Max: 19,9ºC
Min: 9,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2008 às 20:44)

Boa noite, por aqui a máxima ficou em 18,1ºC... 
Agora tenho 10,8ºC, embora há pouco tenha tido 10,4ºC
Humidade a 70% e vento a 3,2 km/h
pressão a 1032 hPa

*E era hoje que devia nevar...*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jan 2008 às 20:48)

Tive uma maxima de *15,4ºC* e de minima *7,9ºC*

Por agora *9,7ºC* e ceu limpo com vento fraco mas gelado


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Jan 2008 às 21:03)

*Boa noite:
*
T min.....................10.3º
T máx....................17.5º

H min.....................38%
H máx....................69%

Pressão..................1033 hPa


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

Por aqui em Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura Máxima  17.3 às  15:36 
Temperatura Mínima  6.0 às  07:22 
Pressão Máxima  1036 hPa às  09:42 
Pressão Mínima  1033 hPa às  01:42 
Humidade Máxima  98% às  01:05 
Humidade Mínima  55% às  15:43 
Rajada Máx: 13.3 km/h (14:19)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2008 às 21:49)

Boa noite hj por aqui foi um dia de céu nublado com periodos de boas abertas. 

A partir de hoje tenho 3 sensores de temperatura. Valores actuais:

1) 16,3ºC e 84% Hr

2)16,1ºC

3º) 15,7ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Jan 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite!
8ºC neste momento pela margem esquerda do Guadiana...


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2008 às 22:40)

Aqui estou com 9.3º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

Boa noite a todos !
Estão, neste momento, *9,8 ºC*.
Amanhã já deve arrefecer um pouco mais.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2008 às 23:09)

1,9ºC e 1036hPa e aí vem mais uma geada.


----------



## iceworld (27 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

Fecho o dia com 8.4º


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 00:21)

Brigantia disse:


> 1,9ºC e 1036hPa e aí vem mais uma geada.



freskinho para ai  por aqui 8.8ºc com 1033hpa e com tempo aborrecido


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2008 às 00:55)

(27-01-2008)

T.Máx: +18.8ºC
T.Min: +7.0ºC


temp. actual: +8.6ºC


ps-Spoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorting


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 07:54)

Bom dia, faz hoje ás 11:30, um ano que nevou aqui pela região de lisboa... (3,5ºC) Bons dias, esses...

Hoje a minima ficou-de em 7,5ºC (1:39... depois começou a subir...)
Agora tenho 10,3ºC e o ceu está muito nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Jan 2008 às 09:51)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi de 6.8ºC. 
Pressão: 1031.1hPa.
Temp. Actual 9.5ºC


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 10:37)

Bom dia caros Meteoloucos. espero que o fim de semana tenha sido bom... O meu melhorou muito ontem à noite com a prendinha verde que veio dos lados de alvalade 

Extremos dos últimos dias:

Sexta:

Tmin  *10,3ºC*
Tmax  *16,4ºC
*
Sábado:

Tmin *9,5ºC*
Tmax *17,7ºC*

Domingo:

Tmin  *7,9ºC*
Tmax *17,3ºC
*
Hoje de manhã registei *9,1ºC* de mínima. Céu pouco nublado e *1034* hPa   (bem menos que os 1038  de ontem!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2008 às 11:09)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui dia de céu encoberto e chuva moderada a forte.

Valores de temperatura nos meus 3 sensores:

1) Tmin  16,3ºC 

2) Tmin 16,1º C

3) Tmin 16,0º C


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2008 às 11:55)

Mínimo Hoje:  3,5 °C (07:07) 
Máximo Ontem:  17,9 °C (14:08) 
*Mínimo Ontem:  3,0 °C (07:26) *

O mínimo de ontem, 3,0ºC é para já a minima do ano. Miséria...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 12:55)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem o sol acordou escondido pelos cirros.

Tive uma mínima de 9.0ºC agora estou com 14.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 14:05)

Boa tarde a todos!! Por agora registo 16,4ºC, humidade a 46%, vento a 6 km/h e pressão a descer: 1028 hPa

Registos de há 1 ano atras: 

07:00 - 5,5ºC - chuva fraca
08:00 - 6,0ºC - chuva fraca
09:00 - 6,5ºC - chuva fraca/moderada
10:00 - 6,0ºC - chuva moderada
*10:10 - 5,5ºC - chuva fraca/moderada*
*11:00 - 5,0ºC - chuva moderada*
*11:25 - 4,0ºC - agua-neve*
*11:37 - 3,5ºC - agua-neve*

...... boas recordações...


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 14:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!! Por agora registo 16,4ºC, humidade a 46%, vento a 6 km/h e pressão a descer: 1028 hPa
> 
> Registos de há 1 ano atras:
> 
> ...



Pronto... O índice de depressão causada pelo irritante bom tempo estava a 75%. Puseste os valores do ano passado e passei a 95%... Se amanhã colocares os valores de há dois anos chego aos 100% e ainda saio aos berros do emprego só com uma tanga verde e branca (spoooorting!  ) a fazer a dança da chuva! (se existir a dança da neve também faço!!!)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH que nunca mais é inverno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 14:26)

vitamos disse:


> Pronto... O índice de depressão causada pelo irritante bom tempo estava a 75%. Puseste os valores do ano passado e passei a 95%... Se amanhã colocares os valores de há dois anos chego aos 100% e ainda saio aos berros do emprego só com uma tanga verde e branca (spoooorting!  ) a fazer a dança da chuva! (se existir a dança da neve também faço!!!)
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH que nunca mais é inverno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Ainda vai nevar... tenhamos fé...já acredito pouco mas só deixo de acreditar na neve deste inverno em junho... É obvio que isto não me vai servir para nada...
Quanto aos valores do ano passado, só tenho 4 registos porque nesse dia a essa hora eu não estava em casa!!! É preciso ter azar...


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2008 às 16:11)

Céu encoberto com 18.4º !!
Continuamos há espera até quando eu não sei :assobio:!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 16:42)

As nuvens em frente ao sol já fizeram a temperatura descer... 15,9ºC
A máxima ficou em 17,1ºC
vento a 7 km/h

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 7,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 17,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2008 às 17:36)

Boa tarde a todos !
Já vai arrefecendo, sendo que a temperatura máxima registada foi de *17,8 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *14,7 ºC* e o céu está muito nublado.
A minha estação prevê chuva. Será que isso vai acontecer ?


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2008 às 18:16)

Geada de manhã, mas a máxima vai subindo de dia para dia.

Extremos do dia: -1,1ºC / 13,5ºC

Por agora: algumas nuvens altas e 9,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2008 às 18:55)

Por aqui tarde de céu com algumas nuvens altas  que ao que parece estão a querer antever algo 

Tive uma máxima de 17.0ºC agora estou com 12.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

Hoje está a descer mais depressa!
Estão agora 13,6ºC.

A máxima de hoje foi de 18,3ºC e a minima de 8,5ºC.

Começo a enjoar deste tempo monotomo.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2008 às 18:58)

Boas. Aqui tive hoje a máxima mais alta do mês com 12,7ºC. A mínima um dia mais não baixou de 0ºC e ficou-se pelos 1,5ºC.

Neste momento 8,0ºC, 48% hr e 1033 hPa com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

Por aqui a foram estes os extremos:

Máximo Hoje:  17,3 °C (14:53) 
Mínimo Hoje:  3,5 °C (07:07) 

O modelo aladin do IM preve uma mínima para cá de *2º a 4º*

Vamos ver se há geada pelo menos para lavar a vista


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 19:37)

Boa noite
Estão agora 10,9ºC
Vento entre os 0 e os 3 km/h, humidade a 81% e pressão a 1027 hPa...

A minha estação também indica chuva...


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Jan 2008 às 19:37)

*Boa noite:*

T min...........................10.1º
T máx...........................17.5º

H min...........................38%
H máx..........................55%

Pressão........................1027 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2008 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens altas, a mínima deu uma queda esta noite.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.0ºC





A mínima esta noite será entre os 4ºC e os 6ºC em Olhão se repararem bem neste mapa do modelo Aladdin vê-se a curva que faz na zona de Olhão, por isso, é que eu registo estas mínimas mais baixas do que à estação Faro/Aeroporto.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (08h04); Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (15h11); Temperatura actual = 11,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2008 às 21:23)

A temperatura está a descer bem (comparada á temperatura registada por esta hora nestes ultimos dias) Agora tenho *9,5ºC*
Humidade a 79% (já esteve nos 81%)
Pressão estabilizada nos 1027 hPa...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

Max: 18,6ºC
Min: 8,9ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2008 às 21:41)

(28-01-2008)

T.Máx: +18.7ºC 
T.Min: +6.9ºC 

Ceu pouco nublado (nuvens altas)

por agora sigo com +11.9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Boa noite. Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado mas até ao momento sem precipitação significativa. Valores de hoje nos meus tres sensores:

1) Tmin 14,7ºC Tmax 17,8ºC - Actual 15,6ºC e 84% Hr

2) Tmin 14,4ºC Tmax 17,9ºC - Actual 15,5ºC

3) Tmin 13,7ºC Tmax 17,6ºC - Actual 15,2º C

Precipitação entre as 8h e as 18h de hoje - 13 mm


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

Hoje um dia igual aos outros sol e ceu limpo

De tarde ainda registei de maxima *17,0ºC*
De noite, a minima tinha sido de 8,0ºC, mas felizmente  estar a descer a bom ritmo tenh *7,4ºC*


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2008 às 23:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado 13ºC
83%HR
1024hpa
10º dia sem chuva...

a max. 17,3
min 12,7


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2008 às 23:53)

Por Grândola vou neste momento com *5,2 graus*!


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

28.Janeiro

Max: 17,0ºC
Min: 7,2ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

Agora em Grândola*4,5 graus* vai ser uma minima muito perto dos 0 graus!


----------



## Luis França (29 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

10ºC em Benfica.

Hoje, por volta do meio-dia e tal, consegui fotografar 2 sundogs em oposição; os prédios é que não deixaram melhorar o enquadramento. Mesmo assim fica o registo:







*mais fotos*


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 02:56)

Luis França disse:


> 10ºC em Benfica.
> 
> Hoje, por volta do meio-dia e tal, consegui fotografar 2 sundogs em oposição; os prédios é que não deixaram melhorar o enquadramento. Mesmo assim fica o registo:
> 
> ...



Epá, muito bom!

Bem, hora de ir dormir...
Por agora 10,4ºC.
Mais uma noite "amena" na grande Lisboa.

Boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2008 às 07:57)

Bom dia a todos... por cá minima de *6,6ºC *(até agora)
Por agora 6,6ºC e ceu limpo
Humidade a 75% e pressão a 1027 hPa
Vento a 7 km/h e wind chil a 5,5ºC

*E já foi há dois anos que o paraiso chegou a Portugal*
*Nunca me hei-de esquecer daquele dia...* *29-01-2006*

*QUE FRUSTRAÇÃO!!!*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 09:06)

Pois é amigo Gilmet só faz 2 anos ás 15h00 

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 5.5ºC  e agora estou com 8.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2008 às 09:50)

Mínimo Hoje:  *2,4 °C* (07:58) 

Mais baixa do ano. Igualou a minima de Jan/2007


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2008 às 09:56)

Olá,em Grândola tive mínima de*0,9graus*neste momento tenho*6,8graus*...


----------



## mocha (29 Jan 2008 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo 10ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *9,1ºC*
Tmax *18,5ºC*

Hoje acordei com *6,9ºC* nem mais nem menos do que o valor minímo que a minha estação registou em Coimbra no mês de Janeiro   (a estação ainda indicava descida, poderá não ser a miníma do dia)

A pressão está nos *1029 hPa*...

Foi há dois anos... A esta hora estava a levantar-me e o dia estava frio e chuvoso... mas nunca pensei! Que saudades


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jan 2008 às 10:11)

Boas,



Manhã fresca, com temperatura mínima de 4,3ºC


Temperatura actual, 12,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia por aqui manhã algo fria com céu encoberto e chuva moderada, algum vento de nordeste.

Valores de temperatura minima esta noite e madrugada:

1) 13,6ºC e 87% Hr

2) 13,2ºC

3) 12,9ºC


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia companheiros,

Noite fresca por cá a mínima foi de 2.8ºC às 07.38h
Neste momento 11.2 e pressão de 1027 Hpa com um sol radioso.
Nada a destacar no pf


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:43)

Santos disse:


> Bom dia companheiros,
> 
> Noite fresca por cá a mínima foi de 2.8ºC às 07.38h
> Neste momento 11.2 e pressão de 1027 Hpa com um sol radioso.
> Nada a destacar no pf



Miníma muito interessante em consonância com a registda pela estação do IM de Dois Portos (que via todos os dias quando estive a morar aí). Se há coisa que recordo bem eram as manhãs gélidas, aquele nevoeiro que baixava e levantava tão subitamente... enfim a zona do oeste tem algumas particularidades climatéricas curiosas 

Abraço


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:50)

vitamos disse:


> Miníma muito interessante em consonância com a registda pela estação do IM de Dois Portos (que via todos os dias quando estive a morar aí). Se há coisa que recordo bem eram as manhãs gélidas, aquele nevoeiro que baixava e levantava tão subitamente... enfim a zona do oeste tem algumas particularidades climatéricas curiosas
> 
> Abraço



É isso amigo Vitamos, hoje pela manhã (levanto-me cedo por norma) quando fui tomar café o panorama era o branco generalizado da geada, uns KM's mais abaixo ainda estava mais frio e a passagem de nível da linha do comboio estava peregosíssima com o gelo.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2008 às 10:56)

Tive uma minima de *5,6ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e sol com 11,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

Santos disse:


> É isso amigo Vitamos, hoje pela manhã (levanto-me cedo por norma) quando fui tomar café o panorama era o branco generalizado da geada, uns KM's mais abaixo ainda estava mais frio e a passagem de nível da linha do comboio estava peregosíssima com o gelo.



Mesmo sem gelo... Eu quando vinha de carro assim que começava a descer da Ribaldeira, nunca o deixava embalar... Passagens de nível CRUZES CREDO!!!!!


Dia de sol explendoroso neste momento em Coimbra! Bonitos reflexos da humidade na relva perante o brilho do sol... Aposto hoje numa boa amplitude térmica!


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2008 às 11:00)

Aposto com o Vitamos !!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2008 às 12:00)

Boas... a mínima ficou-se nos 6,6ºC... quando ia para a escola pude ver algumas gotículas de orvalho congeladas em cima dos carros...
Por agora já vai em 16,8ºC

*Peço desculpa a todos os membros que irei afectar, mas não resisto...*
29-01-2006 (não estive em casa quase todo o dia)
(ainda tinha um termómetro digital bastante rudimentar)

13:00 - 3,5ºC Chuva/granizo
*15:25 - -0,5ºC Neve moderada
16:00 - 1,0ºC Neve moderada*
21:45 - 6,0ºC Ceu limpo


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jan 2008 às 12:25)

Realmente hoje amplitude termica das grandes

Quatro horas depois da minima de 2,4ºC já vou com 16,4ºC

Sendo assim tem subido a uma média de 3,5ºC/hora


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 13:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas... a mínima ficou-se nos 6,6ºC... quando ia para a escola pude ver algumas gotículas de orvalho congeladas em cima dos carros...
> Por agora já vai em 16,8ºC
> 
> *Peço desculpa a todos os membros que irei afectar, mas não resisto...*
> ...



Bom dia pessoal!
Aqui a minima foi mais suave: 7,4ºC
E por agora cheguei aos 18,0ºC.

Também não me canso de recordar o que se passou há exactamente 2 anos atrás.
Vitamos, Diogo! O cenário no alto da Amoreira - Odivelas (que ambos conhecemos) era o seguinte:


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 13:30)

Que saudades! A esta hora eu já estava a prever o que ia acontecer... Já tinha sentido o frio na rua por volta das 13 e estava a acompanhar o evoluir das temperaturas no wunderground. Depois o alucinante evoluir da situação! Ás 17 e 30 (mais ou menos) estava a ir para a Serra da Amoreira! Que dia...


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

Temos que nos contentar com a realidade que temos , neste momento ceu limpo, com 17ºC.
A min. foi de 5.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2008 às 14:03)

Dia ameno e com muito sol, temperatura perto dos 17ºC. Estes ultimos dias de Janeiro não tem mesmo nenhuma semenhança com os dos anos anteriores...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

Por aqui neste momento vento forte e céu encoberto e mantem-se a chuva embora agora menos intensa que de manhã.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 15:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por aqui neste momento vento forte e céu encoberto e mantem-se a chuva embora agora menos intensa que de manhã.



É bom ver que parte de Portugal regista um pouco mais de animação


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2008 às 15:13)

AnDré disse:


>





Qual a altitude desse lugar?


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2008 às 15:16)

Os dias até nem estão muito maus, se já fosse Primavera Dias cheios de sol com mínimas inferiores a zero e máximas bem agradáveis. No entanto, em alguns locais sombrios a geada mantêm-se quase todo o dia.

Mínima de -1,6ºC

Por agora: céu limpo e 12,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 15:18)

Dan disse:


> Qual a altitude desse lugar?



315 metros


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 15:21)

vitamos disse:


> É bom ver que parte de Portugal regista um pouco mais de animação



E está fresquinho aqui em São Miguel, onde me encontro devem estar uns 13 graus. Certamente no Pico neva ou já nevou.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2008 às 15:23)

vitamos disse:


> 315 metros



Algumas centenas de metros podem fazer uma grande diferença. 

Em Janeiro de 2007 também ficou assim?


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2008 às 15:28)

Dan disse:


> Algumas centenas de metros podem fazer uma grande diferença.
> 
> Em Janeiro de 2007 também ficou assim?



Hum... Não tenho a certeza... mas desconfio que não. Estava em Lisboa nessa altura e se tivesse havido acomulação alguém me teria dito algo certamente... mas o André deve saber de certeza


----------



## Fernando (29 Jan 2008 às 15:52)

A verdade é que graças a esses fenómenos meteorológicos dois anos seguidos, o fórum ganhou bastantes utilizadores !


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia pessoal!
> Aqui a minima foi mais suave: 7,4ºC
> E por agora cheguei aos 18,0ºC.
> 
> ...




Que belas fotos... e que nostalgia... 
Eu tenho uns videos e ainda ando á procura das fotos que tirei, quando as encontrar, colocarei-as no tópico respectivo

Por aqui máxima de 18,4ºC
Agora tenho 15,5ºC, vento a 4 km/h, com rajadas de 7 km/h
humidade a 71%
pressão a 1027 hPa (há pouco tinha 1026 hPa)

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 6,6ºC 
MÁXIMA: 18,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2008 às 17:38)

Hoje por aqui ate tive uma minima baixa *13,0ºC* (para quem ja ta na primavera)

Por agora *10,1ºC* ceu limpo e sol a por-se


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 18:09)

Dan disse:


> Algumas centenas de metros podem fazer uma grande diferença.
> 
> Em Janeiro de 2007 também ficou assim?



Ironicamente, o ano passado fui para a terra dos meus pais (Serra de Montemuro) para ver nevar, e cairam somente meia duzia de rarrapos. 

Só tenho os relatos de uma amiga minha e da minha mãe que me telefonaram de imediato, mal começou a nevar. Então segundo eles, e aqui na zona onde moro (a +-140m de altitude), começou a nevar com muita intensidade por volta das 10:40, e como ainda não tinha ocorrido precipitação (ao contrário do ano de 2006 em que havia chuvido durante toda a manhã e inicio da tarde), a neve que caia começou logo a acomular aqui no sitio onde moro. Segundo eles, a neve que aqui caiu cobriu completamente a estrada e os jardins, ficando mesmo tudo branquinho, ainda mais que em 2006. Recordo que no sitio onde moro a neve em 2006 não pegou, enquanto lá na serra pegou mesmo. O problema foi que por volta das 11h05 a neve deu lugar à uma chuvada intensa que derreteu a neve toda.

A minha amiga diz que nevou mais em 2007 que em 2006. Diz ela que acordou com a mãe aos berros a dizer: "Ana está a nevar! Ana, acorda!" Ela levantou-se de imediato, e quando viu tudo branco telefonou-me logo a relatar o fenómeno. Nunca vou esquecer a euforia dela ao telefone e o meu "romoer cá dentro de tanta inveja que tive.". Entretanto o tempo de ela se arranjar para vir para a rua, foi o tempo de começar a chover e derreter tudo.

A minha mãe, habituada a grandes nevões (lol) diz que foi basicamente a mesma coisa. Só que em 2006 estava tudo molhado e a neve em contacto com o solo derretia, e em 2007 estava tudo seco e por isso a neve não derretia quando em contacto com o solo. Em 2007 parece que caiu com mais intensidade, mas em tempo muito menor.

Como eu estava na terra, e os meus dois amigos com maquinas fotográficas estavam a dormir a essa hora (quase que lhes ia batendo), não tenho qualquer registo fotográfico para comparação!

Por fim, em relação à Serra da Amoreira, é uma serra que se vê da minha janela, mas como estava muito nevoeiro, não se viu nada.

Ah, às 11:20, quando a minha mãe foi para a missa, os unicos vestigios de neve eram nas esquinas dos prédios. Tudo o resto havia sido levado pela chuva.

Concluindo: em 2006 nevou às 15h e ao pôr do sol ainda os carros tinham neve, e na Serra da Amoreira ao outro dia de manhã ainda se viam os telhados brancos.
Em 2007 nevou às 10h40 e uma hora depois já não havia qualquer sinal de neve. Foi mesmo só para quem estava já bem acordado e na rua.


----------



## squidward (29 Jan 2008 às 18:56)

Há precisamente 2 anos atrás estava a passar pela Serra do Montejunto e ver tudo branco campos fora....Enfim, grande dia esse (29-01-2006)

Hoje a realidade e completamente diferente: com ceu particamente LIMPO e uma maxima de +19.4ºC

(29-01-2008)

T.Máx: +19.4ºC 
T.Min: +6.6ºC 


esperemos que daqui a um ano seja igual a 2006


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

Voces ja se podem dar por contente de terem visto neve na vossas cidades/concelhos.... ja eu nunca vi neve aqui na minha zona... Mas ja vi neve na serra da estrela
Foi uma frustraçao quando de tarde vou a teletexto e veja nas noticias, cai neve na grande Lisboa, vou rapidamente a varanda olho po termometro que marcava 8ºC e ceu limpo...

Tou a ficar admirado ja registo *8,1ºC * que continue a baixar.....


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo...subestituam o passado pelo futuro que terá neve aos montes...o passado é uma ninharia comparado com o futuro.

Tive uma máxima de 17.1ºC agora estou com 12.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 19:14)

Boa noite a todos !
A tarde foi de céu limpo e a temperatura máxima registada foi de *18,9 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,4 ºC* e o céu está pouco nublado.
Espero que arrefeça bem esta noite. 



Fui fazer uma visita ao meu radiation shield.
Parece que as temperaturas andam mais certas, pois o sensor já se deve ter adaptado melhor ao local.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2008 às 20:17)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tou a ficar admirado ja registo *8,1ºC * que continue a baixar.....



a temperatura deu uma reviravolta e subi ps 9,4ºC actuais


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2008 às 20:43)

Neste momento registo 13.5ºC practicamente sem vento, estou mesmo farto deste tempo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

Boa noite! Agora por aqui as coisas estão mais calmas depois de um dia de intensa chuva que causou alguns estragos no concelho do Nordeste. O vento tb já acalmou e agora o céu ja se apresenta com algumas abertas. Foi também um dia frio. 

Valores de Hoje nas minhas estações:

1) Tmin 13,2ºC / 85% Hr Tmax 15,4ºC / 90% Hr Actual - 14,1ºC e 86%

2) Tmin 13ºC Tmax 15,2ºC Actual - 14ºC

3) Tmin 12,7ºC Tmax 15ºC Actual - 13,8ºC


Precipitação acumulada entre as 18h de ontem e as 18h de hoje - 40 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2008 às 21:15)

Boas, mais um dia com nuvens altas e com neblina a partir das 15 horas.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 5.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2008 às 21:17)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> (...) Precipitação acumulada entre as 18h de ontem e as 18h de hoje - *40 mm*



Coisa rara em Portugal continental, por este andar, valores desses só no verão!.


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

Pelo extremo Noroeste nada de novo apenas as mínimas que têm descido em relação à passada semana.  Esta noite é capaz de gear, neste momento estão 7.5ºC.

Extremos do dia 14.3 /1.6 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 21:32)

Thomar disse:


> Coisa rara em Portugal continental, por este andar, valores desses só no verão!.



 

Pois é só no Verão vai é ser muito mais  andamos a ter pressões mais baixas no Verão do que no Inverno...logo sabe-se bem no que isto vai dar


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jan 2008 às 21:40)

*Boas:
*
T min....................8.4º    (Às 08H01m)
T máx...................16.9º (Às 15H10m)

H min...................41%
H máx..................66%

Pressão actual.......1028 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (08h00); Temperatura máxima = 17,0 ºC (14h39); Temperatura actual = 10,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa.

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).





*Estremoz, 29 de Janeiro de 2006 (16h30)*


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

Boas recordações AnDré

Por aqui o dia teve uma mínima de -2,1ºC, máxima de 15,6ºC e neste momento 7,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Olá Pessoal!

A temperatura está a um bom ritmo de descida.
11,5ºC por agora.

A máxima foi de 20,0ºC. 
Nem uma brisa a meio da tarde.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado 13,5ºC
56%HR
1026hpa
max 20,8
min 10,3


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

Boa noite a todos !
A tarde foi quente pela região Centro do país, senão vejamos algumas temperaturas máximas registadas.



_Temperaturas Máximas:_


1. Alhos Vedros [Moita]: *21,2 ºC*
2. Arroja [Odivelas]: *20,0 ºC*
3. Penteado [Moita]: *19,8 ºC*
4. Moscavide [Loures]: *18,9 ºC*
5. Geofísico [Lisboa]: *18,7 ºC*
6. Almada: *18,5 ºC*
7. Gago Coutinho [Lisboa]: *18,3 ºC*
8. Portela de Sacavém [Loures]: *17,9 ºC*
9. Amadora: *17,9 ºC*
10. Oeiras: *17,8 ºC*



_Fontes: _

Ogimet
Wunderground
Estações amadoras de pessoas do fórum


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Boas. Hoje voltei a descer finalmente de 0ºC, e tive uma mínima de -0,1ºC. A máxima foi de 12,1ºC.

Neste momento tenho 8,6ºC, o vento de WNW não tem deixado a temperatura descer. A humidade é de apenas 32%.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> A minha mãe, habituada a grandes nevões (lol) diz que foi basicamente a mesma coisa. Só que em 2006 estava tudo molhado e a neve em contacto com o solo derretia, e em 2007 estava tudo seco e por isso a neve não derretia quando em contacto com o solo. Em 2007 parece que caiu com mais intensidade, mas em tempo muito menor.
> 
> Como eu estava na terra, e os meus dois amigos com maquinas fotográficas estavam a dormir a essa hora (quase que lhes ia batendo), não tenho qualquer registo fotográfico para comparação!



Tens é de ensinar tua mãe a usar a máquina fotográfica, assim da próxima vez que estejas fora e ocorra situação idêntica, quando ela te ligar, tu so lhe dizes... "fotos, quero muitas fotos....!!"


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

squidward disse:


> Há precisamente 2 anos atrás estava a passar pela Serra do Montejunto e ver tudo branco campos fora....Enfim, grande dia esse (29-01-2006)
> 
> Hoje a realidade e completamente diferente: com ceu particamente LIMPO e uma maxima de +19.4ºC
> 
> ...



daqui a um ano?! esperemos é que já em fevereiro seja como janeiro do ano anterior...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 22:39)

Agora a temperatura subiu ligeiramenete. Valores actuais:

1) 14,4ºC

2) 14,1ºC

3) 14,0ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite a todos !
> A tarde foi quente pela região Centro do país, senão vejamos algumas temperaturas máximas registadas.
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo registo horario do dia do IM, o Funchal chegou aos 22º ( e tal...)


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora a temperatura subiu ligeiramenete. Valores actuais:
> 
> 1) 14,4ºC
> 
> ...



Aqui em latitude mais a sul, menos 0,6ºC
13,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 22:47)

Rog disse:


> Pelo registo horario do dia do IM, o Funchal chegou aos 22º ( e tal...)



Claro, mas estava a referir-me à região Centro por ter sido, de um modo geral, a região mais quente de Portugal Continental. 
Não me referi ao Funchal, uma vez que é habitual haver registos acima dos *20 ºC*, mesmo nesta época do ano, o que não é normal em Portugal Continental, que deverá acabar o mês com uma anomalia positiva em torno dos *2 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:48)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Hoje voltei a descer finalmente de 0ºC, e tive uma mínima de -0,1ºC. A máxima foi de 12,1ºC.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 8,6ºC, o vento de WNW não tem deixado a temperatura descer. A humidade é de apenas 32%.



Por aqui para "concorrer" com Brangança em temperaturas só se for do Areeiro, mas mesmo esse tá a 6ºC...

Em 2007 por esta altura já a neve brindava-nos aqui no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro....


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Claro, mas estava a referir-me à região Centro por ter sido, de um modo geral, a região mais quente de Portugal Continental.
> Não me referi ao Funchal, uma vez que é habitual haver registos acima dos *20 ºC*, mesmo nesta época do ano, o que não é normal em Portugal Continental, que deverá acabar o mês com uma anomalia positiva em torno dos *2 ºC*.



Embora no Inverno o litoral tenha em geral temperaturas mais altas... mas também não estamos a falar de um "Inverno típico"...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2008 às 22:59)

Rog disse:


> Embora no Inverno o litoral tenha em geral temperaturas mais altas... mas também não estamos a falar de um "Inverno típico"...



Hoje aqui em São Miguel, teve umas máximas baixas. Eu só registei 15ºC aqui onde vivo. E até nem é das zonas mais frias da ilha pelo contrário.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

Vem ai o frio xá lá lá lá lá  estou com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 23:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Hoje aqui em São Miguel, teve umas máximas baixas. Eu só registei 15ºC aqui onde vivo. E até nem é das zonas mais frias da ilha pelo contrário.



Realmente a comparar com outros registos que colocas por cá, uma máxima de 15ºc é um pouco 
Aqui apesar de não ser um dia muito quente, foi de algum sol e chegou até aos 20,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 23:20)

Já ando mais satisfeito com o meu radiation shield.
A estação Sul regista *10,2 ºC*, o mesmo que a estação Norte, que não tem radiation shield.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

Aqui por Lisboa vou registando +10,4ºC. A temperatura está a descer devagarinho.

A pressão atmosférica esta noite tem vindo a subir, às 20h00 estavam 1032mb, agora 1034mb.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa vou registando +10,4ºC. A temperatura está a descer devagarinho.
> 
> A pressão atmosférica esta noite tem vindo a subir, às 20h00 estavam 1032mb, agora 1034mb.



Em que zona de Lisboa te encontras, *Thomar* ?


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Em que zona de Lisboa te encontras, *Thomar* ?



Penha de França (ao pé da rua Morais Soares, também relativamente perto da Av. Almirante Reis). 
Estranhaste o valor da pressão?  Eu estranhei!
Deveria estar num valor mais próximo de 1030mb. (nota: a minha estação está configurada para 80 metros de altitude e eu estou a 85 metros de altitude)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

Thomar disse:


> Penha de França (ao pé da rua Morais Soares, também relativamente perto da Av. Almirante Reis).
> Estranhaste o valor da pressão?  Eu estranhei!
> Deveria estar num valor mais próximo de 1030mb. (nota: a minha estação está configurada para 80 metros de altitude e eu estou a 85 metros de altitude)



Achei estranho foi o valor da temperatura, pareceu-me demasiado baixo, mas talvez esteja certo.
Se reparares bem, está uma brisa constante, o que torna as temperaturas mais homogéneas, pelo que já não estranho esse teu valor de temperatura.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2008 às 23:52)

Por aqui a temperatura mantem-se nos 13,5º
a humidade nos 63%HR
1026hpa


_Uma sugestão, além dos valores habituais que cada um disponibiliza de temp. max. min., nos diferentes momentos do dia, seria interessante ter mais um valor, de observação sinóptica, na medida do possível de cada um, referir a temperatura às 12hUTC (ou nas 0h 6h ou 18h)
Temperaturas que depois podem servir para termos de comparação, à evolução das previsões das várias runs do GFS, entre outras comparações com outros modelos... _


----------



## Thomar (29 Jan 2008 às 23:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Achei estranho foi o valor da temperatura, pareceu-me demasiado baixo, mas talvez esteja certo.
> Se reparares bem, está uma brisa constante, o que torna as temperaturas mais homogéneas, pelo que já não estranho esse teu valor de temperatura.



Para satisfazer  o teu estranhar de temperatura ela subiu para +10,7ºC!


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2008 às 00:05)

Thomar disse:


> Para satisfazer  o teu estranhar de temperatura ela subiu para +10,7ºC!




A minha temperatura esta tal e qual a do Thomar 10.7º  o que significa que tem estado a subir apesar de muito lentamente


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

Estranho ou nao tambem registo 10,7ºC


----------



## iceworld (30 Jan 2008 às 00:17)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Estranho ou nao tambem registo 10,7ºC




PORRA !!    
Será possível ? 
Já aconteceu antes ou é inédito? Lisboa . Coimbra , Porto todos com 10.7º de temperatura !
Há por ai mais alguém com este valor


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

iceworld disse:


> A minha temperatura esta tal e qual a do Thomar 10.7º  o que significa que tem estado a subir apesar de muito lentamente





JPS Gaia disse:


> Estranho ou nao tambem registo 10,7ºC



De facto este mês de Janeiro está a ser um bocadinho "estranho"  

Continuo com os +10,7ºC!  

Despeço-me por hoje, até amanhã. Abraços!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2008 às 07:10)

Bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, estão *8,5 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
A aragem que corre talvez seja a justificação para o facto de a temperatura ter estado estagnada durante praticamente toda a noite.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 08:08)

Bom dia, por aqui minima de 9,0ºC (4:27)
Por agora 9,9ºC e ceu pouco nublado

*00:00 - 10,7ºC* estranho... 
03:00 - 9,9ºC
06:00 - 9,8ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 08:59)

Bom dia! 

Depois do episódio estranho dos +10,7ºC , a temperatura subiu até aos +11,3ºC. 

Mínima hoje: +9.8ºC  
Actual: +10,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 09:12)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.9ºC agora estou com 10.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia pessoal!

Saga dos 10,7ºC?!
Às 0h registava 10,8ºC

No entanto às 23:30 estava com 10,1ºC.

Mas depois levantou-se o vento moderado de Norte e algumas nuvens baixas/nevoeiro, que aqui passavam a grande velocidade.

E assim esteve toda a noite!
A minima foi então de 10,5ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

Por Alhos-Vedros


Temperatura  11.0°C  (+2.7/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  11.0ºC 
Diferença 24H  +0.8 °C ( 10.1ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  85 %  (-13/hr) 
Pressão  1032 hpa  Estável 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  ESE  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  11.0 às  09:47 
Temperatura Mínima  6.7 às  04:48 
Pressão Máxima  1032 hPa às  08:26 
Pressão Mínima  1030 hPa às  00:27 
Humidade Máxima  100% às  04:55 
Humidade Mínima  85% às  09:35 
Rajada Máx: 7.2 km/h (01:38)


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2008 às 09:58)

Boas,


Manhã de nevoeiro e temperatura + ou - baixa, com mínima de 4,2ºC

Cerca das 08.00h o sol começou a espreitar e a temperatura foi aos 6,4ºC, mas foi sol de pouca dura e a temp. tornou a baixar para os 4,6ºC.


Registo às 09.30H:

Temp. 5,9ºC
Humid. 90%
Pressão 1030hPa
Vento 3,2km/h SW


----------



## mocha (30 Jan 2008 às 10:04)

bom dia a todos, por aqui amanheceu o dia com nevoeiro, agora ja apareceu o sol, sigo com 10ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2008 às 10:33)

Aqui da frigorifolânlia:

Mínimo Hoje:  3,7 °C (07:16) 

Venha mais frio.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a pasmaceira do costume a que este Inverno já nos acostumou.
Céu nublado, a min. esta noite foi de 8.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *6.9ºC*
T max *16,7ºC* (amplitude longe do que eu esperava)

Hoje de manhã registava 9,5ºC. Durante a noite a temperatura desceu aos *9,2ºC* (e passou certamente por esse mítico valor dos 10,7  )

A pressão está nos 1034 hPa e por entre a neblina é possível vislumbrar um céu nublado.


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2008 às 10:54)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado 7/8
13,9ºC
89%HR
1030hpa
min 12,8ºC

0h: 13,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 11:56)

Boam dia, a temperatura está a ter dificuldades em subir... ás 11:40 ainda estavam *12,9ºC*
Agora estão *13,4ºC*
Vento com rajadas de *20 km/h* (agora vento a 13 km/h e wind chil a *9,9ºC*)
Ceu muito nublado a norte por nuvens altas e nuvens de nevoeiro ao mesmo tempo...
Pressão a *1031 hpa* (á pouco registava 1032 hPa)
Humidade a *76%*

tendência de céu limpo

Nota: Segundo a estação meteorologica de Manteigas, lá estão *15,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 13:19)

Neste momento estão 14,5ºC e o ceu está assim:

Nota-se a presença de algumas nuvens causadoras de nevoeiro a norte:


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

Estou na faculdade, no Campo Grande (Lisboa), mas nem aqui deixo o meteopt!

Céu limpo (embora veja algumas nuvens no horizonte norte e noroeste).
Vento fraco. Em Odivelas o vento era bem mais intenso que por aqui.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jan 2008 às 14:53)

Por aqui ceu mto nublado por nuvens altas.
Neste momento 13.5ºC
Pressão: 1031.2hPa(o nosso amigo é só músculos, mas isso vai acabar) , o vento a rondar os 18km/h.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

Ora bem...


Depois da manhã fresca a temperatura foi subindo tendo chegado aos 19,3ºC (13.40h)


Às 15.00h:

Temp. 17,2ºC
Humid. 55%
Pressão 1028hPa (descendo)
Vento 7,2km/h W


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jan 2008 às 16:48)

Máximo Hoje:  17,4 °C (14:17) 

Fica mais este dado para juntar ao resto que deve fazer deste mês de Janeiro o mais quente de sempre.

Se como previsto por alguns "experts" este ano de 2008 seria o mais frio desde 2000, vai ter que recuperar muito nos próximos 11 meses.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

Um dia muito parecido com os anteriores, apenas um pouco mais nublado.

Extremos do dia: -1,2ºC / 12,8ºC

Por agora: algumas e 11,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 17:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  17,4 °C (14:17)
> 
> Fica mais este dado para juntar ao resto que deve fazer deste mês de Janeiro o mais quente de sempre.
> 
> Se como previsto por alguns "experts" este ano de 2008 seria o mais frio desde 2000, vai ter que recuperar muito nos próximos 11 meses.



Se eu não estou enganado (corrigam-me s.f.f.), mas não foi o ano passado que esses "experts" disseram que o verão de 2007 ia ser o mais (ou dos mais) quentes de sempre e afinal em Portugal até foi ameno?...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 18:22)

Boa tarde... o dia foi excelente, ao meu gosto! Dia com nuvens de nevoeiro a encobrir o céu a norte e vento moderado, ou seja, só de madrugada é que chegou aos 0 km/h; durante o dia manteve-se sempre *entre os 5 e os 20* *kh/m* e o *wind chill entre os 6ºC e os 11ºC* (ou seja alguma sensação de frio)

A Máxima foi jeitosíssima: *14,8ºC* (uma das mais baixas do mês)
A Mínima ficou em 9,0ºC (provavelmente ainda hoje bato esta mínima)

Por agora *11,6ºC* e ceu muito nublado por nuvens baixas/nevoeiro
Vento a *18,3 km/h* e wind chill a *6,0ºC*
Humidade a 81% e pressão a 1029 hPa

HOJE:
MINIMA: 9,0ºC
MÁXIMA: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  17,4 °C (14:17)
> 
> Fica mais este dado para juntar ao resto que deve fazer deste mês de Janeiro o mais quente de sempre.
> 
> Se como previsto por alguns "experts" este ano de 2008 seria o mais frio desde 2000, vai ter que recuperar muito nos próximos 11 meses.



Pois amigo hotspot acho que temos de começar a ver as coisas ao contrário quando eles dizem que vai ser quente é frio quando dizem que vai ser frio é quente  

Eu acho que estamos a entrar na fase de transição para clima continental... logo já sabem o que nos espera o Verão 

Por aqui passou-se uma tarde de céu limpo e agora encontram-se algumas nuvens no céu com enfeite.

Tive uma máxima de 15.2ºC agora estou com 12.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco e bastante fresquinho.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 18:57)

A temperatura está estagnada nos 11,6ºC

Á pouco o vento chegou aos *26,6 km/h* e o Wind Chill aos *4,1ºC* Disto é que eu gosto!!!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2008 às 20:58)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (08h04); Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (15h49); Temperatura actual = 9,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa. Nevoeiro intenso pela manhã; notada descida de temperatura relativamente aos últimos dias. 

*Chuva no Verão ? Talvez ... Chuva no Domingo de Carnaval ? Sim, e para todo o Continente.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

Boas, 
Por aqui 14,9ºC ceu nublado
82%HR 
1031hpa
max 18,3ºC
min 12,8ºC

0h: 13,4ºC
12h: 15,1ºC


_Uma sugestão, além dos valores habituais que cada um disponibiliza de temp. max. min., nos diferentes momentos do dia, seria interessante ter mais um valor, de observação sinóptica, na medida do possível de cada um, referir a temperatura às 12hUTC (ou nas 0h 6h ou 18h)
Temperaturas que depois podem servir para termos de comparação, à evolução das previsões das várias runs do GFS, entre outras comparações com outros modelos... _


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Jan 2008 às 21:23)

*Por aqui:*

T min..................8.4º  (04H00m)
T máx.................16º   (15H15m)

H min.................46%
H máx................83%

Pressão actual....1030 hPa


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Hoje tive uma minima de *7,8ºC* e uma maxima de *15,1ºC*

Por agora tenho *9,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2008 às 21:30)

E a temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, com wind chill quase sempre entre os 7ºC e os 8ºC

HOJE:

00:00 - 10,7ºC
03:00 - 9,9ºC
06:00 - 9,8ºC
09:00 - 10,1ºC
12:00 - 13,6ºC
15:00 - 14,3ºC
18:00 - 12,0ºC
21:00 - 10,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2008 às 21:37)

Boa noite a todos!

Temperatura mínima hoje: +9.8ºC.

Temperatura máxima: não há, o sensor exterior falhou , não comunicou com a estação.

Temperatura actual: +12,8ºC.  (por este andar, hoje não chego aos míticos +10,7ºC )


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2008 às 22:17)

Boas. Aqui tenho neste momento 3,8ºC, 52% e 1036 hPa, já com vento em calma e céu limpo. A mínima hoje em minha casa foi de 0,6ºC e a máxima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jan 2008 às 23:03)

Hoje poderemos ter a noite mais fria do mês até agora. Neste momento a minha estação regista 1,3ºC. (Até agora a mínima absoluta do mês é de -2,2ºC no dia 1)


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Aqui está completamente estagnada.
Às 21:30 cheguei aos 11,1ºC, mas desde então tem estado praticamente estagnada.
Por agora 11,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

Ainda registo *8,0ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (30 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Aqui tenho neste momento 3,8ºC, 52% e 1036 hPa, já com vento em calma e céu limpo. A mínima hoje em minha casa foi de 0,6ºC e a máxima de 11,9ºC.





*Fil,* 1036hPa   


HOJE pela _Ravessa_:

00:00 - 8,9ºC
03:00 - 6,7ºC
06:00 - 6,3ºC
09:00 - 4,3ºC
12:00 - 16,3ºC
15:00 - 16,9ºC
18:00 - 12,2ºC
21:00 - 10,4ºC


Temp. actual 7,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2008 às 23:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu limpo e nestes últimos dias com uma grande amplitude térmica cerca de 13.0ºC.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.2ºC

Parece que sou um daqueles que têm registado a temperatura mínima mais baixa.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2008 às 23:59)

Afinal a minima de ontem foi de *7,6ºC*  os actuais


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2008 às 00:07)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer mais rapidamente, até começou a gerar mais cedo. Provavelmente, a próxima mínima deve ser uma das mais baixas do mês. 

Extremos de ontem: -1,2ºC / 12,8ºC

Por agora: Céu limpo e 2,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2008 às 00:17)

Estremoz segue agora com 8,1 ºC de temperatura e 1031 hPa de pressão atmosférica; já se formaram bancos de nevoeiros, especialmente nas zonas baixas.

Às 23h00 tinhamos 1036,9 hPa em Chaves, 1036,6 em Bragança ..., 1030,5 em Sagres e 1029,1 em Faro (Aeroporto), segundo as observações do IM.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2008 às 03:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, 1,2ºC e 1036hPa
> 
> Hoje já vi algumas cegonhas...querá isto dizer alguma coisa!!
> 
> ...



Cegonhas aí nesta altura do ano?
Aqui embaixo muitas já nem sequer voam para África.
Isto realmente está estranho, mas penso que é da maior amenidade deste inverno.
Em relação aos veados, fico muito feliz!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 08:13)

Boas, tive uma mínima de 7,4ºC
por agora 7,8ºC, céu limpo e vento entre os 0 e os 2 km/h


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2008 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

Minima de 8,6ºC.
Começou agora a subir.


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jan 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
A min. por aqui foi de 7.8ºC. Neste momento 9.4ºC.
Pressão: 1030.6 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 09:23)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.2ºC agora estou com 10.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Registei uma minima de *6,4ºC*

Por agora registo *8,7ºC*e ceu limpo


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2008 às 09:51)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Temperatura mínima hoje: +9.8ºC.
> 
> ...



Querem ver que este fórum ficou paranormal! Não bastava a história dos 10,7ºC... querem ver?

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin *9,2ºC*
T max *não há, o sensor exterior falhou , não comunicou com a estação.*!!!!!!!!    

Mais alguem com o mesmo problema para consultarmos o Dr Xibanga???

Hoje acordei com 7,8ºC, durante a noite atingiram-se *7,7ºC*. A pressão está nos *1032 hPa*. De salientar o vento forte durante a noite!


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2008 às 10:00)

Boas,

Hoje é *Dia de Comadres ** e como é costume dizer, ou não, elas não se mijaram  


Dia de céu limpo com mínima de 4,4ºC



Às 09.00h:

Temp. 9,3ºC
Humid. 70%
Pressão 1027hPa
Vento 7,5km/h E






*** O Dia de Comadres celebra-se na Quinta-Feira antes do Carnaval. Na semana passada foi Dia de Compadres


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia. Por aqui hoje manhã muito fria com céu pouco nublado. Ontem as máximas chegaram aos 19ºC

Valores de hoje:

1) Tmin 10,8º E 88% hR

2) Tmin 11,1ºC

3) Tmin 10,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2008 às 10:51)

Aqui mínima de *4,2ºC*

E para variar mais 0,2mm no "penico". Isto aqui é uma humidade durante a noite que não se pode...


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui mínima de *4,2ºC*
> 
> E para variar mais 0,2mm no "penico". *Isto aqui é uma humidade durante a noite que não se pode...*



E toda a gente sabe que a "humidade faz a força"


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2008 às 11:55)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 4,4ºC.

Mínima de -3,1ºC (a mínima mais baixa do mês).


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2008 às 12:29)

Bom dia (ou boa tarde)! 

Mínima de hoje: +9,5ºC

Infelizmente  o meu computador deu o berro. 
Por isso vou estar ausente do fórum uns dias. 

Pode ser que quando eu voltar ao fórum já haja a tão desejada chuva. 

Abraços!


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2008 às 12:33)

Hoje foi atingido pela 1ª vez desde que os dias começaram a crescer,  o INDEX 3 de UV, nivel amarelo

Fica o aviso para o pessoal começar a usar


----------



## BARROS (31 Jan 2008 às 13:53)

E AÍ GENTE...
Esse inverno aí tá parecendo o de São Paulo, quando se luta pra ter 6°C!

...por aqui seguimos com o verão mais frio dos últimos 26 anos!!! Já são 11 dias consecultivos de frio e tempo nublado. Anteontem se fez o maior estardalhaço nos meios de comunicação só por causa de 76,4mm caídos num só dia. O que realmente merece ser destacado é a constância da chuva que caiu por *20 HORAS SEGUIDAS*. Com isso o total acumulado do mês vai para 316,4mm, bem acima da média que é de 239mm. Pelo menos isso pra me alegrar já que o calor só deverá voltar em Fevereiro

 À QUEM ESTIVER CURIOSO...
*2007​*SÃO PAULO: TEMP. MÉDIA NO ANO- 16,7°/26,3°
MÊS MAIS QUENTE: MARÇO 19,9°/30,6°
MÊS MAIS FRIO: JULHO 12,6/21,1°
MENOR TEMP: 6,4°(30/07); MENOR MÁX: 11,9°(28 e 29/07)
MAIOR TEMP: 34,8°(31/12); MAIOR MÍN: 24,0°(24/09)
CHUVAS TOTAIS: 1.622,7mm
MÊS MAIS CHUVOSO: FEVEREIRO 285,9mm
MÊS MAIS SECO: AGOSTO 0,0mm( mais seco da história)

RIO DE JANEIRO:TEMP. MÉDIA NO ANO- 17,4°/30,9°
MÊS MAIS QUENTE: MARÇO 20,1°/35,4°
MÊS MAIS FRIO: JULHO 14,1°/27,7°
MENOR TEMP: 8,7°(31/07); MENOR MÁX: 19,3°(29/07)
MAIOR TEMP: 40,4°(10/03); MAIOR MÍN: 27,6°(19/02)
CHUVAS TOTAIS: 909,1mm
MÊS MAIS CHUVOSO: OUTUBRO 194,1mm
MÊS MAIS SECO: AGOSTO 7,2mm


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2008 às 15:07)

Boas,


Situação actual:

Temp. 17,1ºC
Humid. 54%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 6,8km/h E




A Tmax. deverá ter sido os 17,9ºC registados cerca das 14h


----------



## squidward (31 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

(31-01-2008)

T.Máx: +16.8ºC
T.Min: +5.8ºC (a 0.2 da mínima do mês )


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

Boa tarde, hoje máxima de *15,0ºC*
Por agora já arrefece e sigo com *13,4ºC*
vento moderado (ás 13:56 chegou aos 18 km/h)

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,0ºC

00:00 - 10,4ºC
03:00 - 10,2ºC
06:00 - 8,6ºC
09:00 - 8,4ºC
12:00 - 13,4ºC
15:00 - 14,9ºC
(dia agradável)


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 18:31)

A temperatura desce algo rapidamente... estou com *10,3ºC*

18:00 - 11,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2008 às 18:54)

Tive a maxima mais baixa do ano com *11,9ºC*

Por agora *9,8ºC*

Minima de *6,4ºC*


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Jan 2008 às 19:29)

*Olá a todos:*

T min..................6.9º  (08H20m)
T máx................14.7º (15H21m)

H min.................44%
H máx................60%

Pressão actual.....1025 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2008 às 20:01)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 15.5ºC agora estou com 10.2ºC 

A pressão está em ritmo de descida e pareceme que não voltará a subir tão rapidamente estou com 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 20:20)

Boa noite, a temperatura tem estado em *ritmo de descida*
Neste momento *8,9ºC*
Vento entre os *5 km/h e os 10 km/h*
*Wind chill entre os 7ºC e os 8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2008 às 20:29)

Boa boite pessoal.
Também já desci a baixo dos 10ºC.
9,8ºC por agora

A máxima foi de 16,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2008 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol mas com neblina.

Temperatura Máxima: 17.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 5.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.6ºC

00 H: 10.1ºC
12 H: 16.5ºC
18 H: 13.4ºC


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2008 às 21:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui CHUVA!!!
13,4ºC 84%HR
1028hpa

12h: 16ºC


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2008 às 21:41)

Foi quase que registei geada hoje em Melgaço. A mínima ficou-se nos 0.4ºC..
A máxima foi de 11.4ºC. Parece que aqui pelo NW regressamos a valores normais para a época...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Boa noite, por cá já vai em *8,5ºC*
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1026 hPa

HOJE: (desde as 18:00)

21:00 - 8,9ºC
21:57 - 8,5ºC


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

Voltamos ás temperaturas normais para a época!! 
Neste momento 7.8º


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2008 às 00:48)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima = 6,0 ºC (06h02); Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (14h56); Temperatura actual = 6,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa. 

*Descida de pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 19,6 ºC (dia 22).


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2008 às 07:43)

Terminei Janeiro de 2008 (00:00) com 7,9ºC, vento a 3,9 km/h, humidade a 84% e pressão a 1025 hPa


----------

